#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-09-05
<Wolfger> <taptaptap>Is this thing on?</taptaptap>
<rick_h_> nope
<Wolfger> Oh, I see how the reign of snap-l is going to go... monthly meetings not happening, etc... ;-)
<jrwren> is it a month?
<snap-l> Oh shit
<snap-l> I completely forgot
<snap-l> I apologize for that.
<snap-l> Anyone opposed to rescheduling?
<snap-l> Just sent a note to the mailing list
<snap-l> awaiting the "off with 'is 'ead"
<jjesse> were we suppose to meet tonight?
<snap-l> Yes
<snap-l> I completely forgot
<jjesse> oops
<snap-l> Wolfger: Thanks for the reminder, though
<snap-l> Also, if anyone has another blog post to add re: the Jam, please feel free to add it
<brousch> snap-l: Please add to the next meeting's agenda: Recall and vote of no confidence re. snap-l
<snap-l> brousch: Thanks. :-P
<jrwren> i'm getting terrible audio artifacting when using ffmpeg to encode aac. my audio bitrate is 128k, i'm using version from natty. anyone run into this?
<jrwren> snap-l: did you see my jam blogpost?
<brousch> jrwren: using libfaac?
<brousch> from medibuntu?
<brousch> snap-l: :D
<brousch> ftr, i was asleep on the couch when the meeting was supposed to occur
<snap-l> brousch: I was sitting at the computer finding music for OMC.
 * snap-l is lame
<jrwren> brousch: it might be.
<jrwren> i didn't see ffmpeg linked against it.
<jrwren> maybe through avfilter?
<jrwren> brousch: I don't think it is medibuntu. the libfaac0 package says its MOTU so I htink its from universe.
<jrwren> great, -acodec copy didn't work.
<jrwren> lol, it was 5.1 at 128k, lolz.
<jrwren> lets try going to 2 channels.
<jrwren> i wonder HOW it goes to 2 channels.
<brousch> jrwren: i see that sometimes. the aac produced from apple or some device is just different enough from the libfaac that the copy doesn't work. i don't understand things at that level so i just throw up my hands and re-encode it
<snap-l> Anyone opposed to meeting on wednesday around 10am?
<snap-l> This is probably not the best time to ask this. :)
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> Posted it to the list as well
<snap-l> I know some folks can't make it during work hours, but it seems the core is active during the day.
<_stink_> snap-l: i can make that, +1
<snap-l> Cool, thanks. :)
<snap-l> Does anyone else have a feed that is dedicated to the Michigan Loco?
<snap-l> I just signed up a category under my blog to add to the locoteams planet
<brousch> i do
<brousch> i have a tag anyways
<snap-l> Can you make a feed of that?
<brousch> yeah, it's just wordpress
<brousch> http://clusterbleep.net/blog/category/ubuntu-michigan/
<brousch> http://clusterbleep.net/blog/category/ubuntu-michigan/feed/
<snap-l> Go ahead and add it to the loco directory page
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<brousch> how strict are they about content? i tend to put that on anything linux or python or that mentions ubuntu michigan group at all
<snap-l> I think they're looking for something more focused on the locos themselves.
<brousch> i'll just be more selective then
<rick_h_> darn, missed nixternal
<rick_h_> greg-g: get off vacation and talk bikes with me :O
<rick_h_> :P
<brousch> ut oh
<brousch> the research begins?
<rick_h_> yea, derailer problems and thinking of trying to use this as the excuse to the wife
<rick_h_> just got back from a ride at a park here and 3 times it didn't want to change righht for me, grinding noises, jumping 2 gears finally after a bit
<rick_h_> the thing is > 10years old
<rick_h_> so not like it's a recent purchase gone bad
<rick_h_> but holy crap are there a ton of bike options out there now
<jjesse> i still like my huffy w/ a banna seat and spoke dokes
<rick_h_> anyone know who else besides trek I sohuld be checking out?
<brousch> yeah, i use a huffy i bought at walmart for $60 in 1994
<brousch> 4 of 10 gears work
<jjesse> the house next to me is abadonded and there is a mountain bike in the back yard
<jjesse> if anyone wants it :)
<brousch> Last night I dreamed that I learned Ruby because that's what all the cool jobs in West MI use
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> I decided I wanted to try to do an app on heroku
<rick_h_> so was debating between ruby/node.js
<brousch> :'(
<rick_h_> so trying out express frameowrk on node.js. I've got a pair of node.js services at work
<rick_h_> but will be my first real web framework type app on it
<rick_h_> hey it's nixternal
<rick_h_> dude, what are you up to?
<nixternal> that isn't saying much
<nixternal> damn, wasn't in a screen when i hit the close button to switch terms
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> you coming to OLF?
<nixternal> nope
<rick_h_> booo, you still hanging in chi-town?
<nixternal> yes sir
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-09-06
<brousch> nixternal: does ubuntu-chicago have meetings?
<rick_h_> nixternal: what bike did you run? You still riding?
<greg-g> bikes? someone said bikes?
<rick_h_> greg-g: !!!
<rick_h_> dude
<rick_h_> halp!
<rick_h_> I'm in bike overload
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> I'm on a plane, laggy laggy
<rick_h_> ouch
<rick_h_> I think I'm down to the trek 7.2, 7.3, or fast city/wingra
<rick_h_> going to hit the shop tomorrow and try to see if they have any of those to ride
<greg-g> nice
<rick_h_> my poor old 10+yr old GT aggressor isn't keeping up and having derailor issues.
<rick_h_> especially with the boy on the trailer
<rick_h_> is there another comparable brand I shuold be making sure I compare against?
<rick_h_> I checked schwinn, seems a bit cheaper all around
<rick_h_> diamondback, website was a pita to use
<snap-l> schwinn is essentially a chinese bike manufacturer
<snap-l> I believe they make all of the mongoose, huffy, and schwinn bikes
<rick_h_> k, I wasn't feeling all warm/fuzzy when I checked
<rick_h_> the diamondback seems like it might be cool, but not really sure
<rick_h_> not as much info as trek
<greg-g> rick_h_: Lemond. Made by trek, but cheaper. Kinda like the GMC/Chevy difference.
<rick_h_> greg-g: looking, thanks!
<rick_h_> hmm, seeing stuff on a lawsuit in 2009 and no bikes
<rick_h_> just some excercise gear
<greg-g> rick_h_: huh! I didn't know! :)
<snap-l> jrwren: I added your blog post to the team report.
<nixternal> rick_h_: if you get the wingra cheap enough go for it, or wait a few more weeks and pick up a Trek 7.3FX (I have one, awesome bike!). The 2012 Trek's come out soon and last years models will drop about $100
<nixternal> snap-l: schwinn is owned by pacifica, which is the same company that makes all of those bike you said plus they also make Cannondale lower end frames
<nixternal> brousch: ubuntu-chicago hasn't had a meeting in a while. well they have had them, i just don't go to them
<nixternal> greg-g: LeMond is no longer. Greg and Trek had a fall out years ago
<nixternal> Trek has a lifetime warranty on their frames, their bikes are good. The 7.3FX is made in Taiwan I think, but that is no biggy anymore. Also, you want to build a good relation with the shop you choose
<Wolfger> morning, party people
<brousch> in the place to be
<rick_h_> yay for broken work network connections to liven up the day
<brousch> go home and work
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's the beauty of holiday weekends: something always breaks
<rick_h_> yea, and holiday returns...helpdesk isn't in yet. Must be taking the late bus into work today
<brousch> is that a short bus?
<snap-l> brousch: Hey now. IT folks gotta get to work somehow. ;)
<rick_h_> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/k6c8z/guis_kick_clis_asses/
<rick_h_> I'm afraid to click
<rick_h_> not sure if I'm ready to contain the rage this early :P
<Wolfger> do it
<Wolfger> release the beast
<brousch> rick_h_: you are just ignorant about good guis
<brousch> rick_h_: don't go there. it is idiotic
<rick_h_> crap, too late
<rick_h_> *sigh*
<brousch> sorry man, i tried to save you
<rick_h_> g<tab><space>co<space>m<tab><enter> or g<space>com if you're a rock start
<rick_h_> and he forgets the fact that he's got to open/get his damn gui to that place he can use his 6 keypresses
<rick_h_> bah, C-w, C-w!!!!
<_stink_> hah, http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/k6c8z/guis_kick_clis_asses/c2htw87
<Wolfger> '“But wait,” the Vim fanboy cries, “how the hell could a GUI have anything close to a “high” speed rating?”'
<Wolfger> ...seems like he's talked to rick_h_ :-)
<rick_h_> I'm replying, once second
<rick_h_> ok, reply entered
<_stink_> second?
<brousch> it would only take half a second to reply if you were doing it via gui
<jcastro> man, awesome
<jcastro> snap-l: did you read this "techcrunch may be over" blog?
<rick_h_> jcastro: :) wouldn't that be great
<rick_h_> I thnk it's just the rise of MG though
<jcastro> http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/06/the-end/
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I wouldn't miss that guy
<rick_h_> I mean, he's the only flame-bait up there to bring in clicks now
<rick_h_> everyone else to to reasonable
<jcastro> he's the revisionist maclot snap-l aspires to be
<rick_h_> I'm pretty sure I saw at least 3 posters when I was there before the jam this weekend
<Wolfger> _stink_: I ++'d that comment. Thanks for the link to it. :-)
<_stink_> o/
<rick_h_> crap he replied and more nonsense came out
<rick_h_> I need to just close it
<brousch> you can't close it without cd'ing to the directory where the binary is
 * rick_h_ is resisting urge to send workit link, link to pyohio talk on building dev environments, noting every damn tool out there that bootstraps envs uses cmd line...
<brousch> sounds like a lot of work
<rick_h_> yea, and if I shortcut git to g it might conflict with a lot of other programs named g
<snap-l> jcastro: Did you seriously compare me with Mike Arrington?
<jcastro> no, MG Siegler.
<snap-l> brb, have to start my compost pile to give you when you return
<jcastro> :D
<snap-l> I never like seeing a founder leave their company after a takeover
<snap-l> but frankly, Techcrunch did it to themselves by partnering with AOL
<snap-l> AOL is about as "don't get it" as you can get.
<rick_h_> I think that starting your own VC company when you're a news source is about as "don't get it" as you can get
<snap-l> I envision someone took a stroll through the mail-room, spied a pile of Infoworld magazines, and saw "Techcrunch" on one of the labels and exclaimed "What the hell is a Techcrunch?"
<snap-l> and then filed everyone into their office for a proper dress-down
<snap-l> rick_h_: that too
<rick_h_> "I'm sick of interviewing rich kids who are bound to make more $$ than me, let's start our own VC fund and then they can grovel like the kids they are!"
<snap-l> Jesus, this blog entry is pretty myopic
<snap-l> the GUI vs. CLI
<snap-l> Use both, and STFU
<snap-l> I wouldn't want to set my system volume from a pulse-audio command, and I wouldn't want to try onboarding an entire datacenter from a GUI
<snap-l> well, I would love to onboard an entire datacenter with a single button called "do it, and do it right"
<jjesse> if i have the jobs and task structure built right then i'll build a data center from a gui
<jjesse> drag job stream to stack of computers, go to lunch, profit
<snap-l> but if we're being unrealistic, I'd love to shout that command to my magickal flying Pegasus while soaring through the datacenter on a rainbow-colored highway of dreams.
<jjesse> i'm not bein unrealistic
<snap-l> jjesse: And when one errors out?
<jjesse> depends on if you can build jobs and tasks around whatever return code you are receiving
<snap-l> Also, what's happening in the background? Is it just using command-line when you're not looking? :)
<jjesse> depends on what stage of the game i'm running
<snap-l> exactly
<jjesse> hard to run in GUI when you are operating in a pre-boot environment
<brousch> i understand what the geeker means about seeing more in a GUI. but i've come to realize most of what you're seeing is useless noise 90% of the time
<brousch> dozens of buttons i don't need or don't need right now, folder hierarchies i don't care about until i want to open a different file, class hierarchies i don't ever actually look at
<Wolfger> right
<brousch> but for some reason having those things makes me feel better than not having them. i cannot explain why
<Wolfger> if I want to see all that in a CLI, I can. In fact, I usually *do* run ls before I cp or mv
<Wolfger> where GUI rules is when I don't know what I'm looking for. It's easier to browse
<ch0use> so has anyone built a set of load-balanced apache web servers using ipvs or crossroads or something?
<ch0use> ala http://www.ultramonkey.org/papers/lvs_tutorial/html/
<ch0use> i have 2 identical ubunu webservers behind an ubuntu nat/router and currently port 80 is forwarding to one of them, but i want the router to balance across the two, bunch of virtualhost domain websites etc
<rick_h_> ch0use: I'd just start out with dns round robin
<rick_h_> if you need more than that, check out haproxy
<ch0use> the rub of it is i only have 1 internet IP, so dns-rr isn't an option
<ch0use> good game haproxy, will give it a look
<rick_h_> right, but the router can have multiple dns entries for where it's sending to
<rick_h_> if your firewall box has two entries in it's local dns for web.something.com
<rick_h_> it should round robin those
<ch0use> do you mean iptables config, where i have it accept and direct port 80 requests to the IP of the internal webserver? change to use a hostname that resolves to the 2 IPs of the 2 internal webesrvers?
<rick_h_> no, I mean internal DNS
<rick_h_> where you setup your internal IP addresses to names you give them
<ch0use> alright so some more background, this is for a webhosting env out on the internet running on vmware esx. 1 internet-facing VM, 2 private-network VMs behind it, currently fowarding internet incoming port 80 to one of the web VMs
<rick_h_> the 3vms have to have an ip address on the same network
<ch0use> correct
<rick_h_> your internet facing vm can run a local dns server
<ch0use> it does
<rick_h_> that the 3 all share
<rick_h_> if that dns has two entries for hte same cname
<rick_h_> ic, you're not proxying, you're straight port forwarding
<ch0use> right
<rick_h_> you need a proxy in there
<ch0use> haproxy
<rick_h_> be it an apache/nginx proxy on the internet facing host
<rick_h_> haproxy
<rick_h_> whatever
<ch0use> gg
<rick_h_> sorry, thought you already had apache on internet box forwarding to apache on internal box
<ch0use> ah yes, not as such
<ch0use> i have a 1U box with single install of ubuntu in Troy at Waveform colo doing webhosting for 100 or so domains, want to replace it with a virtualized platform where services are spread out over a number of VMs on a beefier box
<ch0use> been a fun project
<brousch> ch0use: i see gr in your domain. you on the west side?
<ch0use> yeah
<brousch> woohoo! we got another one
<ch0use> :-D
<jrwren> rick_h_: that guis kick clis asses is actually really good.
<jrwren> ch0use: if you are doing it for scaling purposes and have stateless web apps, you can just use mod_proxy_balancer
<jrwren> and to a lesser degree you can rely on mod_proxy_balancer stickyness
<ch0use> interesting. users install all kinds of stateful/stateless stuff, so probably need to keep state
<rick_h_> yea, ha proxy can handle that as well
<ch0use> very interesting
<ch0use> i like the idea of keeping it within apache
<jrwren> ok... i take it back, that gui kicks CLI ass is STUPID.
<jrwren> i can counterpoint every one of his "less keystrokes" argument.
<jrwren> ch0use: haproxy is actually MADE for this, so unless you need apache for your port80 on that load balancer, haproxy is probably a better way to go.
<jrwren> haproxy is going to do it WAY faster too.
<ch0use> yeah?
<ch0use> it does look made for it honestly
<jrwren> well, at load... if you aren't hitting peak loads, it won't matter.
<ch0use> i will probably give haproxy a try first
<ch0use> other things i found are quite a bit older
<rick_h_> yea, haproxy is meant to do this stuff. We've moved to using it and it's pretty damn awesome and can grow with you tbh
<ch0use> very good
<jrwren> rick_h_: does it handle stateful sessions very well?
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, it does some header magic and keeps people to the right server
<rick_h_> we use it for proxying users to the multiple java app backends
<rick_h_> you log into one and we have to keep the cookie/session stuff to the java apps consistent
<rick_h_> http://redmine.webtoolkit.eu/projects/wt/wiki/Using_HAProxy_as_a_reverse_proxy talks about it some
<rick_h_> using a cookie in haproxy or setting your own info to help direct it which box the user goes to
<snap-l> WEll that was fun
<snap-l> My network conked out
<rick_h_> oops
<snap-l> Happily it's working now
<jrwren> rick_h_: thanks.
<rick_h_> np, I'm always impressed with it. Finally got work to start using it and makes live much nicer
<rick_h_> love tools where the boss goes "yea..but we need..."
<rick_h_> "yea, like this...it already does that"
<brousch> i just put my first TL;DR into an announcement to a tech group
<rick_h_> hah, awesome
<rick_h_> we all thank you for it
<brousch> It's nice for them, but it's also nice for me since I feel like I can be more eloquent in the main body if I include a TL;DR
<snap-l> I <3 contract renewal time
<snap-l> either I'm going to be taking off two months in the Bahamas digging for sand crabs, or I'll be working
<rick_h_> thought you were good until dec?
<snap-l> WEll, who knows.
<rick_h_> uh oh
<snap-l> Can't seem to get straight answers about what this might mean
<snap-l> could be that I get paid to do nothingx2
<snap-l> could mean that I'm laid off
<snap-l> Could be two months to get to tier2 support level
<brousch> bahamas sounds good
<snap-l> Yeah, that would be awesome
<jrwren> rick_h_: what was that lenovo site you mentioned?
<rick_h_> lenovooutlet.com
<jrwren> ah, lots of bad reviews. but you are good experience?
<rick_h_> bad reviews on what?
<rick_h_> oh sorry, outlet.lenovo.com
<brousch> that's a parked domain
<rick_h_> my bad
<_stink_> hah
<brousch> great. now spammers know i like lenovo
<rick_h_> bwuhahaha!
<rick_h_> and I will find some way to profit!
<brousch> well you work for a marketing company, so you probably get a kickback for sending me there
<rick_h_> surely
<brousch> enjoy your blood money!
<jrwren> even worse, a porn makerting company :p
<rick_h_> crap, how do I get transfered to that dept of the company?
<brousch> wtf how is it noon already?
<jrwren> tuesday after holiday. time is faster.
<jrwren> its a fundamental law of physics.
<rick_h_> jrwren: I hear that's what keeps throwing carbon dating off. Doesn't account for all post-holiday speed ups in the time continium
<jrwren> its true.
<jrwren> it explains the genesis creation. every day was a holiday. time went much faster. 20billion years in 6 days.
<Wolfger> brousch: it's after noon already because of the power of GUI :-D
<snap-l> What the fuck is this?
<snap-l> http://www.meijer.com/s/big-steals/_/N-5io?CAWELAID=677385714&cmpid=dstue
<ch0use> hah, i saw that in my email too
<ch0use> i love the reviews of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16896630001
<ch0use> facebook generates 600GB of logfiles every day http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/keeping-the-site-reliable-while-moving-fast/10150277682538920
<ch0use> fascinating
<rick_h_> I'd have thought it'd be more :/
<ch0use> use apache hive to distill it down
<snap-l> Yay, got the business cards in today.
<snap-l> https://picasaweb.google.com/117777908934895049975/MiscellaneousDebris#5649295680087388498
<ch0use> nice. those are +1
<greg-g> snap-l: niice!
<snap-l> Thanks. brousch Did a heck of a job with the layout
<snap-l> And the QR code turned out awesome on the back
<brousch> snap-l: nice cards
<snap-l> Thank you for the awesome layout
<brousch> codenamed screw the UP
<snap-l> Yeah
<brousch> wtf is pinterest?
<Wolfger> brousch: didn't the UP secede from Michigan?
<rick_h_> nice!
<snap-l> Wolfger: They will after this card. ;)
<Wolfger> I went to college up there and my roommate was a Yooper who was a firm supporter of the movement to make the UP the 51st state.
<Wolfger> something about paying taxes and being ignored... I dunno.
<Wolfger> I think they're just upset they can't show where they live by pointing to a spot on their hand. :-)
<snap-l> Yeah
<snap-l> Or being referred to as the rabbit jumping over the mitten
<brousch> ch0use: before you disappear, we have 2 linux user groups in GR, grlug and wmlug, check them out
<ch0use> i have heard of them
<ch0use> free time is very valuable so i haven't made it to any
<jrwren> i agree entirely with teh UP people.
<Wolfger> jrwren: yah, eh?
<brousch> ch0use: you can hang out in #grlug on irc
<ch0use> :-\ re http://grandrapids-lug.org/
<brousch> yeah, that web page is a problem
<brousch> the mailing list and weekly social meetings are what the grlug offers http://grlug.org/mailman/listinfo/grlug
<_stink_> that site is awesome!
<brousch> it used to redirect to a wiki that is never updated
<jrwren> s/never udpated/down/
<brousch> well it used to redirect to a wiki that was never updated, now i points to a wiki that is broken :P
<Wolfger> I think that might be an improvement, actually.
<brousch> ch0use: http://wmlug.org is another linux group. monthly meetings, announce-only mailing list, run by ptenhoopen
<ch0use> wmlug > grlug in terms of website fyi
<brousch> if you notice i didn't actually send you to the grlug web site ;) there's a reason for that
<ch0use> :-D
<snap-l> It seems our GRLUG box was stolen (or otherwise made to disappear) from it's unsupervised location at EMU.  Unfortunately, our mailing list resided on that box.
<snap-l> Wow
<snap-l> Talk about being hosed.
<jrwren> why you still need backups 101 :)
<snap-l> Why you need remote backups, 102
<Wolfger> what's a backup? :-p
<snap-l> Wolfger: What you'll want to have once your data disappears
<Wolfger> Oh, right. But isn't Teh Cloud supposed to save me?
<brousch> that happened like 6 years ago
<brousch> just the usual east side of MI screwing the west
<ch0use> lol
<Wolfger> rofl
<ch0use> I was pleased to see crashplan has a linux client via java
<ch0use> so backing up to teh cl0ud is pretty easy
<ch0use> or backing up to another crashplan client is free
<brousch> i like dropbox
<rick_h_> I like pie
<gamerchick02> i like cake
<rick_h_> wow, https://github.com/mitechie/pyflakes-pathogen/graphs/clones
<snap-l> I <3 meetings where I wonder if I should be asking if I should cancel my netflix subscription
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's awesome
<brousch> what am i looking at?
<rick_h_> I created that repo just so I could pathogen install pyflakes into vim
<rick_h_> didn't realize 500+ other people a month were using it :)
<rick_h_> my boss thought he remembered seeing my repo in some git post and thought it was cool
<rick_h_> "you're famous" and I was like "psh, no one uses my github for much"
<brousch> hah
<brousch> i use it to look for vim config crap
<gamerchick02> rick_h_ is famous! whee!
<brousch> this is true
<snap-l> Just put away my entire civilization in City of Wonder. I wonder what will happen. ;)
<brousch> you will find yourself with more free time to use on fruitful endeavors
<rick_h_> yea, how's the todo app coming along? Ready for another round of CHC hacking on it tomorrow?
<snap-l> feh
<snap-l> Haven't had a chance to look at it
<snap-l> And losing the drive to even work on it
<snap-l> going to be an interesting next few months
<_stink_> because Tracks is awesome? :)
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> rvm ftw! preventing a whole new app from appearing.
<rick_h_> snap-l: that good eh?
<snap-l> Because tracks works
<brousch> ruby is awesome
<snap-l> Meh, just a lot of undertainty because of budgets and shiti
<snap-l> Maybe I'll give it some cycles, but right now I'm not feeling it
<brousch> add it to your todo list
<snap-l> It's there
<rick_h_> man I hate stupid code
<rick_h_> "yes please, might I copy/paste this 4 times...thank you!"
<TeamXlink> Repitive code = a problem that seems difficult to fix completely and fully, you can minimize it but some things always seem to be to repitive.
 * TeamXlink doesn't like reptitive code.
<brousch> rick_h_: isn't that what DRY means? Write it correctly once and then copy and paste it?
<rick_h_> this is cool forking and adding/fixing stuff to other code
<rick_h_> but man, it $#@$@ your head shifting code methods/dealing with crap you don't want to just rewrite since it's not yours
<snap-l> Hey, devinheitmueller, would you be able to pick me up tomorrow for CHC?
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: sure, np
<snap-l> Thank you, good sir.
<brousch> snap-l: the ubuntu calendar says tomorrow's irc meeting is at 6am
<brousch> i am unlikely to attend that
<snap-l> Yes, and I thought I fixed that
<gamerchick02> 6 am? wow, that's quite early unless you're planning on meeting BEFORE work. (I'm full of it today, don't mind me)
<brousch> ok
<snap-l> Says it's 14:00UTC on the site
<gamerchick02> must be the taco bell
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/81/detail/
<brousch> gcal will refresh it some day
<rick_h_> greg-g: specialized bikes?
<rick_h_> local places sells them and pushing a crosstrail from them
<rick_h_> better for dirt roads vs trek they're saying, slightly bigger tire, still much smaller than my mountain
<rick_h_> rode nice, but any bike < 15yrs old will feel nice to me
<greg-g> and I think you just summed it all up nicely there
<greg-g> style is your main concern
<rick_h_> greg-g: ok cool, so no auto lemon alert on the brand then?
<rick_h_> I've not looked at bikes in so long, never heard of specialized
<greg-g> they're fine
<rick_h_> what's greg-g ride?
<rick_h_> you've got a full street bike right?
<greg-g> rick_h_: I ride a Lemond Zurich (a decent road bike)
<rick_h_> cool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-09-07
<jrwren> rick_h_: specialized is NICE.
<jrwren> i always think specialized is a little nicer than Trek in general.  Not for the $$. but AFAIK Specialized doesn't compete in the low end like Trek does in some areas.  e.g. mtn bikes in teh $300 range.
<brousch> greg-g: i thought you rode a fixie
<snap-l> Eeeeevening
<jrwren> night
<brousch> damn you snap-l. i listened to two episodes of omc and now have 7 tabs open to jamendo
<snap-l> Can anyone riddle me why flash isn't working under Oneiric?
<snap-l> brousch: HEh, awesome.
<brousch> hm, someone just posted a problem with flash on debian to the grlug list
<brousch> could be something that's going around?
<snap-l> Yes, it's called I can't watch Doctor Who on this laptio
<snap-l> and it is making me angry
<brousch> 7 jamendos and 1 blood red box
<snap-l> Also, fuck flash in the neck
<snap-l> God, my Oneiric machine feels like a slow piece of shit
<Blazeix> well, it's still beta right?
<Blazeix> I wouldn't want to be judged on my software that I deam 'beta'
<Blazeix> s/deam/deem/
<jjesse> you could switch to kde :)
<snap-l> Blazeix: So Ubuntu can never be judged.
 * jjesse ducks
<snap-l> seriously, it's either beta or unsupported
<snap-l> or LTS, which means it gets one extra month of support
<Blazeix> snap-l: ? ubuntu has releases? unless I'm misunderstanding
<snap-l> Yeah, once it's released, it's unsupported. ;)
<snap-l> try filing a bug against Natty
<snap-l> Also, Adobe Flash needs to fucking die in a fire
<Blazeix> no argument from me there
<snap-l> Well, this fucking cuntpickle piece of shit apparently can't find it's ass with both hands
<snap-l> also, my network is really slow under wireless.
<snap-l> I mean horrifically slow
<Blazeix> sounds like its time to move away from unity, huh?
<Blazeix> needle needle
<snap-l> not helping
<Blazeix> :)
<snap-l> I'm getting really shit transfers
<jjesse> you could switch to Kubuntu
<snap-l> jjesse: You could switch to breathing underwater.
<jjesse> nice
<snap-l> I never understood that logic. :)
<snap-l> I have a problem with A.
<snap-l> Immediately, everyone suggests B-Z as a solution
<snap-l> when what I really want is for A to work
<snap-l> Is that too much to ask?
<Blazeix> your problem was "fucking cuntpickle piece of shit apparently can't find it's ass with both hands"
<Blazeix> that's tough to diagnose.
<snap-l> Whenever I say "fucking cuntpickle piece of shit apparently can't find it's ass with both hands", I mean the Adobe Installer
<snap-l> that's about as plain as I can make it.
<snap-l> Finally
<snap-l> Apparently it jst needed to be reinstalled
<snap-l> Someone on #ubuntu suggested I use someone's flash PPA
<snap-l> I shall now watch Doctor Who and get a dose of reality.
<snap-l> laterness.
<brousch> cuntpickle?
<jrwren> *gasp* offensive
<brousch> CoC-slap him
<snap-l> I'm getting 100KB/s with this wireless card.
<snap-l> And the USB network connection is getting about 8 times that
<rick_h_> snap-l: https://github.com/shacker/django-todo/wiki/Overview-and-screenshots
<rick_h_> Blazeix: man, reading scollback you're my hero
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/402/ ftw
<snap-l> rick_h_: Thanks. It's looks like it handles the todo piece, but not projects or creating other lists.
<snap-l> rick_h_: I clarified. :)
<snap-l> Also if anyone was here at 6am for the meeting, I doubly apologize
<rick_h_> snap-l: it looked like it did
<rick_h_> they had a GTD list, and some other lists
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> i woke up at 5 so i could shower beforehand
<brousch> the half a pot of coffee will irritate my angina all day
<snap-l> brousch: I hope you're kidding
<brousch> of course
<brousch> i get to re-retire my ubuntu 6.06 server today
<snap-l> That good, eh?
<brousch> i shut it down a while ago, but found a couple of things i failed to migrate
<brousch> like the mysql database and sync scripts that had been running untouched for 4 years, and files people had edited because our ancient Word actually mapped default folders via UNC name instead of drive letter
<rick_h_> awesome
<snap-l> brousch: UNC name probably felt really smart a long time ago. :)
<snap-l> I really, really hate drive-letter mapping
<brousch> i've found drive mapping very handy. i can move whole programs to a different server and the clients don't know anything changed
<snap-l> It's like getting a realy cool computer and realizing it's running CP/M under the hood
<brousch> which is important when said program is a foxpro-based crap pile from 2001
<snap-l> Yeah,I know it has it's uses, but it would drive me bonkers when people insisted that their P: drive was the same as my P: drive
<rick_h_> +1
<snap-l> and explaining why that wasn't the case was infuriating.
<rick_h_> especially when I'm on linux and don't have any P drive
<rick_h_> "I put the files up on the O drive, you can get them there"
<brousch> well everyone has the same drives here except their L: points to their own home dir
<rick_h_> grrrr...wtf is that o drive they use? /me boots vm with allt he fancy mappings
<brousch> so when they say the O: i know they all mean the drafting share
<rick_h_> come on 10am
<brousch> i guess when you're the one that set up the drives it's easier to remember
<rick_h_> lol, and I'm guessing you use them on occassion
<rick_h_> when there's 8 or 9 of them and you never use them but once a month or less...ugh
<brousch> right
<brousch> a windows computer is always running next to me for fixing user issues
<brousch> my linux laptop is my main computer where i make new stuff
<brousch> which brings me to my next comment. Flask isn't ready for my big project, so I'm going to have to use Pyramid or Django. i really hope pyramid works out
<Wolfger> snap-l+++++ (re: drive mapping)
<Wolfger> always drove me crazy here at Chrysler... "It's on the P drive" ... I don't have a P drive. How about you give me the actual server share name?
<Wolfger> "the what?"
<Wolfger> aren't you in the IT department?
<Wolfger> friggin' IT managers who don't have a clue about mapping drives
<brousch> that sounds like your fault for not knowing what the user's P: maps to. they have no idea - they are just lusers
<snap-l> no, they're marketing or other types that just want to get shit done
<snap-l> and their shared directory happened to be mapped to P: just like everyone elses shares mapped to P:
<snap-l> because when you limit yourself to 26 characters, some of which have magic meanings that reduce that set to ~20 characters, and a company of thousands of departments, it gets a little tricky to map
<snap-l> chousemusic?
<snap-l> chousedressing, maybe.
<chouse> newp
<chouse> i couldn't recall my nickserv password for chouse so i was lurking under ch0use for a bit
<chouse> but i have previaled
<chouse> also, http://www.mixcloud.com/pauloakenfold/
<snap-l> I'm nto sure what it is, but Paul Oakenfold bores me
<chouse> snap!
<chouse> sheer music throwdown
<chouse> what are you down with
<snap-l> Might have been the CD i was listening to
<snap-l> chouse: heh... :)
<snap-l> chouse: http://openmetalcast.com is a sampling. ;)
<chouse> i dunno, he posts a new 2 hour mix ever couple of days. fun stuff
<chouse> alright alright, i'm down with that too for the most part
<snap-l> yeah, I pretty much don't like most popular country and most pop music (but I can appreciate the production in pop music)
<snap-l> I love Jazz (mostly bebop and hard-bop), Classical (symphonic, chamber, instrumental)
<chouse> vanberge: please comment re http://openmetalcast.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/open_metalcast_029.mp3
<chouse> snap-l: what are you listening to RIGHT NOW
<snap-l> My laptop's fan?
<chouse> does it change pitch and tone at regular intervals?
<snap-l> Depending on the load of work, yes.
<vanberge> chouse: what have you sent me
<snap-l> but I'm sure not going to record it and play it in some secluded New York Penthouse and expect people to call me brilliant for doing such
<brousch> chouse: snap-l is actually the person that creates the openmetalcast podcasts
<chouse> so far so good honestly
<snap-l> Thank you.
<Wolfger> brousch: I'm not help desk, and they aren't "users". They are managers, asking me to retrieve such-and-such red tape document "off of P drive". Like that means anything.
<Wolfger> ...or possibly you were talking to snap-l  :-p
<Wolfger> is it lunchtime yet?
<jjesse> yes
<snap-l> Wolfger: Somewhere it is
<snap-l> It's also Miller time somewhere
<chouse> digging http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/68461
<vanberge> lol
<snap-l> Yeah, I loved that track
<vanberge> what an album art
<snap-l> Some of these are pretty low-budget affairs
<chouse> woa, just noticed the album art
<chouse> brb minimizing browser/nsfw
<snap-l> It's blurred
<snap-l> I'm sure nobody noticed
<chouse> hopefully
<chouse> i zoomed in quite a bit full screen etc
<snap-l> I put out a new episode every other Tuesday, with a few special episodes thrown in there for good measure (Club Metal = Industrial, Instrumetalcast = Instrumental metal)
<snap-l> Speaking of which, I haven't made an instrumetalcast in a long while.
<brousch> snap-l: those are my favorite
<snap-l> Thanks. I'll need to put one together soon.
<Wolfger> snap-l: I'm more than ready for both...
<Wolfger> oh, *and* an instrumetalcast
<snap-l> ;)
<Wolfger> I bought my first metal album this past weekend.
<Wolfger> and I'm wondering... why can't more metal sound as good as Metallica? :-p
<chouse> Bullet for my Valentine
<chouse> In Flames
<chouse> discuss.
<snap-l> I like Soundtrack for your escape
<chouse> August Burns Red too
<snap-l> haven't heard enough BGMV
<Wolfger> I think it's just that there's too many screech/scream metal bands that I close my ears and run away before I hear anything decent
<vanberge> BFMV first album "The Poison" is awesome IMO
<Wolfger> instrumetalcasts are awesome
<vanberge> they sort of slide downhill with the next 2
<vanberge> I pretty much love every In Flames album
<vanberge> I'm a big Killswitch Engage fan also
<chouse> snap-l: seems to be a lot of spanish-language metal in this latest one
<snap-l> Yeah, it varies per episode
<chouse> i hear craig maloney talking
<snap-l> That would be me.
<chouse> amazing
<chouse> excellent pronunciation
<chouse> literally no stumbling
<snap-l> It's like I'm inside your head
<chouse> you literally are, as i'm wearing headphones
<snap-l> chouse: Thanks. :) Audacity is great for editing.
<jrwren> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/tue-september-6-2011/buddy-roemer?xrs=share_twitter
<jrwren> shocker!
<jrwren> snap-l: paul oakenfold bores me too.
<brousch> too slow
<chouse> what are you listening to
<jrwren> day9tv
<snap-l> Evile
<chouse> jrwren/rick_h_: haproxy very good
<chouse> fyi
<jrwren> but music wise, code64 :)
<rick_h_> chouse: good to hear
<chouse> gg code64
<rick_h_> hmmm, I was saving my one nuke for OH...I think it's time to get coord for NC
<snap-l> heh
<devinheitmueller> hey, can anybody suggest an small/simple/easy tree control?  I don't need a full blown toolkit or lazy loading.
<devinheitmueller> It's for a package of HTML documentation, so it's static content and I would prefer to keep the size down if possible.
<chouse> have to pause code64 now for a mtg. bummer.
<snap-l> Speaking of meetings:
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/81/detail/
<Wolfger> rick_h_: why would you nuke OH? I thought you liked OLF and PyOhio
<rick_h_> Wolfger: meh on OLF, pyohio is cool
<rick_h_> but a a UM alum, etc I hate OH
<Wolfger> ah, yes... the old collegiate brainwashing
<snap-l> OK, who here is present for the meeting?
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/81/detail/
<rick_h_> bwuhahaha https://github.com/qoda/python-wkhtmltopdf/pull/3#issuecomment-2028920
<snap-l> First off, I apologize profusely for missing on Sunday
<rick_h_> taking over the world
<rick_h_> oh, meeting, right
<rick_h_> go boss :)
<snap-l> Boss... heh.
<snap-l> If anyone wants to run the meetings, please feel free. :)
<snap-l> Anywho, first item is Global Jam Wrap-up
<Wolfger> that's all you
<snap-l> Thanks to everyone who came out to the jam
<snap-l> If you have a blog post, please feel free to add it to the team report
<snap-l> Did WestMI do anything for the Jam?
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichiganTeam/TeamReports/2011/09 <- Team report
<brousch> i'm here!
<snap-l> If there were any other jams in Michigan, we'd love to hear about them
<brousch> snap-l: we did nothing
<jjesse> i jamed at my house :)
<brousch> did you?
<snap-l> jjesse: Blog about it. :)
<snap-l> and leave out the nasty bits. ;)
<jjesse> also took part in the Kubuntu Docs jam that occurred on Sunday as well
<snap-l> jjesse: If you would write something up on it, and post it, that would be awesome.
<jjesse> sure i'll try to do something tonight
<snap-l> I'd like to try to expand the focus of the group so that it's not all SE Michigan with WestMI playing second-fiddle
<snap-l> jjesse: Thanks. :)
<snap-l> That reminds me...
 * snap-l adds an agenda item
<brousch> we mostly do release parties
<snap-l> That's fine
<brousch> which usually become installfests
<snap-l> It would be awesome if we could get all of the parts of the state talking to each other. :)
<snap-l> I'd love to see some activity in northern MI and the UP if we can manage it
<jjesse> do they even have computers in the UP?
<snap-l> Seems below the 45th is represented.
<snap-l> jjesse: That and Snow Cows.
<brousch> dialup modems and win98
<snap-l> Anywho... :)
<snap-l> Anything else on the jam?
<snap-l> Thanks again to everyone who jammed
<snap-l> I think it went pretty well, all thigs considered
<snap-l> OK, up next: Ohio Linuxfest
<snap-l> We're sharing a booth with Lococast down at OLF
<snap-l> which means sharing with Rick and I. ;)
<snap-l> Who is definitely going down to OLF?
<snap-l> I think Aaron Thul is going, which is awesome
<snap-l> I'm hoping we can find some folks to help staff the booth
<snap-l> Mostly to hand out cards, talk a bit about the group, etc
<snap-l> I have the business cards made up, and they look awesome.
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: does James typically lurk here?  Or should I just email him?
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: e-mail or Google Talk
<devinheitmueller> ok, thanks
<snap-l> np
<devinheitmueller> Oh, and I'm having logistical problems with getting to CHC tonight.  Trying to work through them now.
<devinheitmueller> (which may effect getting you there too)
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: No worries. LMK if it becomes a problem and I can work out a plan B.
<chouse> CHC?
<snap-l> Coffee House Coders.
<chouse> gg
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan/events
<rick_h_> devinheitmueller snap-l let me know and I can try to provide rides
<devinheitmueller> ok.
<jjesse> while not an official ubuntu event we usually talk some ubuntu at the grlug weekly social
<jjesse> don'tk ow if that counts
<devinheitmueller> Let me see what James says.  He was supposed to get the furniture tonight, so will see if I can get him to drive us.
<snap-l> jjesse: I'm not opposed to putting that on the calendar.
<snap-l> If you want to call it Ubuntu Hour, feel free. ;)
<snap-l> Anyone have any thoughts on OLF?
<brousch> chouse: the weekly grlug linux social is basically our CHC
<Wolfger> would love to go to OLF, but can't this year :-(
<chouse> hear ya brousch
<snap-l> Wolfger: bummer
<brousch> jjesse: i have not named the event an ubuntu-michigan event because that will turn off more people than it will bring in ;)
<snap-l> brousch: Feel free to put it on the calendar, though
<snap-l> Downriver CHC is on there
<snap-l> Also, does anyone need a ride to OLF?
<snap-l> I'm already full up for carpooling, but if you do, send it to the mailing list
<snap-l> Moving on to the release party
<Wolfger> party!
<snap-l> Any thoughts on where the SE Michigan group would like to have the release party?
<snap-l> Last few have been at Liberty Street, and I'm not opposed to having it there again
<snap-l> it does tend to get a bit crowded
<snap-l> Release day is Oct. 13th
<snap-l> Which is a Thursday
<snap-l> If it's all the same, I'd prefer a weekend
<snap-l> (check your calendars)
<snap-l> Any preferences?
<Wolfger> someplace not-so-crowded would be nice, but I've never been to Liberty Street, so I have no real input.
<snap-l> LIberty is a bit small
<snap-l> and parking can be tricky
<Wolfger> if it's in/near AA I'd be more likely to attend on a Thursday than on the weekend, but don't schedule around me :-)
<_stink_> present
<Wolfger> long time back we did a FF release party at DragonMead
<Wolfger> I'd be all up on that
<Wolfger> again, kind of a small venue
<snap-l> I was thinking (since it's close to me) about the Royal Oak Brewery
<snap-l> They do have some space for larger parties
<snap-l> parking in downtown can be a chore, though
<snap-l> Anywho, It's coming up, and we should plan for it. :)
<snap-l> I'll post something to the list, and hopefully get some feedback.
<snap-l> (hint hint)
<snap-l> brousch: Is westmi planning an event?
<brousch> have not started planning yet. usually i collaborate with ptenhoopen__ and we take over his wmlug meeting
<snap-l> OK, that's cool
<brousch> but this release date is several weeks earlier, so i'll probably have an independent party
<snap-l> Any other parties planned?
<snap-l> If there are, post 'em to the list. :)
<snap-l> Next up: Loco Portal.
<snap-l> The loco council is looking to feature the locos in a planet like Planet Ubuntu
<snap-l> If you blog about the loco, it would be awesome to have your feed there.
<Wolfger> uh-oh
<snap-l> They're looking for just loco traffic
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<snap-l> I'm wondering if we could start a loco planet as well
<Wolfger> s/could/should/?
<snap-l> That too
<snap-l> would be easier to point folks at and aggregate
<snap-l> Thoughts?
<Wolfger> If it's kept loco-centric, it would be either horribly sparse or horribly repetitive (with multiple people blogging about the same thing).
<snap-l> Wolfger: agreed
<Wolfger> If it's kept computer-centric (i.e. some CHC posts, Python posts, etc) that might not be too bad
<brousch> snap-l: i run several planets. it would be easy to set up another. http://planet.grlug.org http://planet.grpug.org http://planet.grwebdev.org
<snap-l> I'm sure someone will read it, but I'm not planning on subscribing to it in the near future.
<Wolfger> If it's full feeds of all members blogs, it could be downright scary :-)
<snap-l> brousch: What all is needed to set that up?
<brousch> just the planet planet python software and dreamhost
<snap-l> brousch: Would you be willing to set that up, assuming we can get a domain to point to it?
<brousch> it requires manual adding and removing feeds
<brousch> yeah, no problem
<jjesse> probablly would have to have a certain subject/category to get on the loco planet then?
<snap-l> cool
<snap-l> jjesse: Yeah, I made a separate category for Ubuntu-MI
<snap-l> Also, on an unrelated note, what is michigan.ubuntu-us.org?
<Wolfger> a subdomain of http://ubuntu-us.org/?
<snap-l> Noted. :)
<snap-l> I ran into that via Google, and wondered who or what maintained that.
<Wolfger> http://ubuntu-us.org/2010/08/18/locos-leaders-and-lessons-learned-michigan-team/
<snap-l> Hmm,would someone like to get in contact with them and point that at brousch's proposed planet?
<snap-l> I think that would be a good location for it
<brousch> it looks like it's supposed to go the team page
<snap-l> If folks want, I can try to make contact and get our site pointing to something sane.
<Wolfger> sounds good
<snap-l> OK, and lastly, we're up for reapproval
<snap-l> (what does this mean)
<snap-l> means we need to show we're still an active and vibrant member of the Ubuntu Community. :)
<snap-l> Much like our initial approval back in 2007
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichiganTeam/ApprovalApplication
<snap-l> We'll need to create a 2011 reapporval application
<snap-l> Our reapproval date is in October, but I'd like to get this out of the way sooner than later.
<snap-l> Which means 9/20
<vanberge> I am curious if anyone has any strong opinions regarding subversion vs. git
<snap-l> Greg and I have gone through the team reports to come up with things and events we've been a part of
<devinheitmueller> vanberge: I wouldn't do any new project with svn.
<snap-l> vanberge: give us 8 minutes, please? :)
<vanberge> i have used subversion for awhile with wordpress and a wordpress plugin
<vanberge> but i feel like git is the "new / cool thing"
<snap-l> I'd like to finish this up before we get into our normal heated discussion about version control :)
<vanberge> 10.4
<brousch> snap-l: there's a template or something for that?
<snap-l> reapproval: If folks would go through the team reports https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<snap-l> and make sure we're current, and have everything that we've participated in, that would be super awesome
<brousch> those are not the team reports
<snap-l> the re-approval application is essentially the same as the Approval application
<snap-l> Bah
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichiganTeam/TeamReports/
<snap-l> Stupid copy/pasta
<vanberge> amazing
<Wolfger> lol
<Wolfger> you mean bs'ing every day in IRC, some of which might actually be Ubuntu-related, isn't sufficient for re-approval? Bah.
<snap-l> If we can get the application filled out and purdy, we can get ourselves on the loco council's agenda and get reapproved
<snap-l> Wolfger: I think we're OK for re-approval
<snap-l> We're pretty active
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<snap-l> Here's an example of a re-approval application:
<snap-l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20110816
<snap-l> I'd like to ask for some help with the application
<snap-l> It's a Wiki so you don't have to commit now
<snap-l> but my hope is that I'm not typing the whole damn thing in. ;)
<snap-l> Anything else?
<brousch> copy and paste!
<snap-l> brousch: For the most part. ;)
<snap-l> Anything else for the meeting?
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: James is going to pick me up tonight.  Do you have an alternate means of transport?
<Wolfger> I don't think so. We can get to vanberge's version control holy war now ;-)
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: I can arrange some
<vanberge> lol.  I feel like a total tool for interrupting
<snap-l> OK, thank you all for coming
<vanberge> apologies across
<snap-l> Meeting adjourned.
<snap-l> vanberge: No worries. :)
<brousch> yeah!
<snap-l> git rules, end of story. :)
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: thanks.  Sorry for bailing on you.  I didn't know myself it would be an issue until now.
<snap-l> That's quite alright.
<_stink_> yes, use git.
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: These things happen.
<brousch> i like hg, but git is more popular
<devinheitmueller> In most projects I've worked on, the entire git repository (including the history) takes up less space than a checkout of a single svn version.  Compression is a nice thing.
<vanberge> i'll have to check it out.
<devinheitmueller> I've done quite a bit in hg.  That said though, I couldn't find anything I can do in hg that I couldn't do in git, and git is the much more popular option nowadays.
<vanberge> hopefully wordpress devs push that direction for plugin development
<snap-l> You can use git-svn so you get the power of git locally with the interoperability with SVN
<_stink_> vanberge: i use git-svn a ton at work so i can use git locally and still talk to the main svn server.
<_stink_> er, what he said.
<snap-l> only issue to look out for is empty directories.
<vanberge> haha
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: I think I'm covered tonight. JoDee should be home in time so I can get there, and I have a backup plan in case.
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: So no worries.
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: great.
<vanberge> well I have no exp with git whatsoever
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: Thanks for letting me know. :)
<vanberge> i dont do "a lot" of development so it's been as needed in Wordpress only
<snap-l> vanberge: highly recommend Version Control with Git from O'reilly.
<brousch> vanberge: you do a lot of wordpress?
<vanberge> i use it to run my website(s) and I have developed a Netflix plugin for it
<brousch> http://wpgr.org/
<vanberge> ooh
<vanberge> that is a sweet header
<vanberge> GR skyline
<Wolfger> :-/  Github has lame password regulations :-/
<rick_h_> greg-g: done https://picasaweb.google.com/deuce868/September72011?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCLWW4YDNp_2s4gE&feat=directlink
<brousch> fancy
<rick_h_> woot
<jrwren> rick_h_: that is more off road able than I was thinking. what one is that?
<rick_h_> the crosstrail
<rick_h_> why I got it, lots of dirt roads around here
<jrwren> front suspension too
<rick_h_> and the trek's aren't as much so
<rick_h_> yea, I mean it's not the trek 7.3 I was trying to talk myself into
<rick_h_> but $200 less and a bit more gravel/dirt road ready
<rick_h_> and franky, you can see my old beast in the 3rd pick
<rick_h_> much nicer on road/normal stuff
<rick_h_> anythink was going to be an upgrade
<rick_h_> /anythink/anything
<greg-g> rick_h_: awesome!
<rick_h_> yea, going to be hard to finish work, I want to go ride
<rick_h_> will take it out to the dr later today
<rick_h_> as long as the rain doens't pick up too much more
<rick_h_> One of Paul’s signature essays is “The Python Paradox” - describing his experience that people doing interesting and innovative things are frequently attracted to Python.
<rick_h_> very cool
<rick_h_> from http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/09/announcing-first-pycon-2012-keynote.html
<jrwren> i think a trek 7.3 is more like a specialized crossroad
<jrwren> interesting last paragraph of "The python paradox" raises this question: when was the last time a statically typed language was created by someone out of love?
<jrwren> ocaml? D?
<jrwren> I think maybe ocaml is academic, not practical like ruby, python, perl
<snap-l> define creating a language out of love
<snap-l> "Oh computer, how I love you, but all of the languages out there don't express it as well as I can"
<Wolfger> LOL
<jrwren> guido, matz and larry's reasons for creating are all well documented, so I mean any of those reasons.
<snap-l> spite? :)
<Wolfger> how about "creating a language without any direct financial incentive to do so"? I think that qualifies as "out of love"
<rick_h_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DClD_WnIyD8&annotation_id=annotation_462955&feature=iv
<rick_h_> get your awesome on :)
<snap-l> "I created C++ because, well, I was feeling like being a dick"
<Wolfger> rofl
<Wolfger> snap-l: you just made me snort at my desk
<Wolfger> glad I wasn't drinking, or the guy in front of me would be wearing my coffee
<Blazeix> 2:56, powers of twoish are always appreciated.
<Blazeix> holy crap, that guy is using the awesome theme I created!
<rick_h_> Blazeix: no way?!
<rick_h_> that's pretty cool
<Blazeix> yep: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Nice_and_Clean_Theme
<jrwren> snap-l is too cynical
<rick_h_> wow nice
<rick_h_> Blazeix: is famous!
<jrwren> need a fresh and clean theme so I can sing outkast
<rick_h_> heh, I get a bike and it's rainy day
<rick_h_> should have gotten the fenders before I left
<Wolfger> oh, suck it up and ride
<rick_h_> yea, think I'm going to
<rick_h_> why they made jackets
<rick_h_> snap-l: did you see the David allen Triangulation episode?
<brousch> a user was just irritated with me because he couldn't email a 54MB attachment
<brousch> he has dropbox and knows how to use it
<Blazeix> I've seen a pretty neat system that automatically strips out attachments server-side, uploads them to a webserver, and inserts a a link to the file in the email.
<rick_h_> yea, those are kind of cool
<chouse> that does sound awesome
<rick_h_> snap-l: "we're a lotus notes shop, because nothing beats it"
<rick_h_> that's your hero?!
<brousch> Blazeix: nice
<brousch> we use gmail
<chouse> groupwise yo
<brousch> does that still exist?
<chouse> apparently
<snap-l> rick_h_: Lotus Notes, for all of it's warts, is a pretty good collaborative system
<snap-l> The interface is complete shit, though
<snap-l> Mail, calendar, etc all feel tacked on
<brousch> tacked on to what?
<snap-l> Lotus Notes
<snap-l> Everything is all tacked along
<Wolfger> Heh. Die, Notes, die!
<Wolfger> we moved off of Notes to use Outlook, and yet everybody keeps sending links to Notes DB's in their e-mails.
<_stink_> hah
<Wolfger> while I'm wishing death on things: Die, offshore help desk, die!
<waldo323_> off the coast of lake st clair?
<vanberge> i add death to blackberries
<vanberge> hate them with passion
<_stink_> yeah, they are kind of tart and stain my shirt.
<rick_h_> ok, this makes me want to apply https://dev.launchpad.net/ArchitectureGuide/Services
<rick_h_> damn skippy!
<rick_h_> though not sure what my wife would say to being away for 2wks
<_stink_> mislink?
<_stink_> unless i'm confused :P
<rick_h_> sorry, that was pointed from https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=346
<rick_h_> so kind of a "you might be interested in this position if you believe these things"
<rick_h_> ok, bike computer installed
<_stink_> ah, coolio
<rick_h_> geeky fun on the bike
<snap-l> rick_h_: But you'd have to run Ubuntu again
<brousch> rick_h_: isn't launchpad django?
<rick_h_> brousch: lmao!
<rick_h_> no, zope
<rick_h_> I said it was "almost" in my twitter post
<rick_h_> running stock ubuntu, dealing with zope, and living the start up life == no apply
<rick_h_> but I love that post on the moving to smaller services vs the LP monolith
<jrwren> brousch1: tahnks for hte faac tip the other day. i had no idea there was a difference between the aac codec and the libfaac codec in ffmpeg
<brousch1> jrwren: i'm glad it worked
<jrwren> well... i'm not sure yet.
<brousch1> i've always used libfaac. it gave the most reliable results in my early Linux video editing attempts
<jrwren> but i'm hoping.
<brousch1> i'm at a freenas demo. i keep biting my tongue because they keep calling it linux
<jrwren> and its freebsd?
<brousch1> some bsd
<jrwren> yeah, its freebsd.
<brousch1> openbsd i think
<brousch1> ok
<jrwren> wiki says fre.
<jrwren> http://www.freenas.org/ "FreeNAS™ is an Open Source Storage Platform based on FreeBSD and supports sharing across Windows, Apple, and UNIX-like systems."
<jrwren> its the 1st sentance on the site!!!
<brousch1> hehe
<brousch1> who RTFWS?
<brousch1> got to see some thinkpad running android. pretty nice
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-09-08
<brousch1> 10" is a little too big for me though
<brousch1> can't quite reach the middle letters on keyboard when held vertically
<jrwren> for the osd key?
<brousch1> right
<brousch1> yeah, i mean a 10" tablet
<Wolfger> party morning
<rick_h_> morning party
<Wolfger> So when do I make my first commit to github? I'm thinking... never. I don't want anybody to see how bad my code sucks. :-)
<brousch> Wolfger: don't worry, no one will see it
<brousch> damnit. i just discovered my shirt has a big grease stain on it
<Wolfger> yeah, that's my second thought
<Wolfger> nobody cares enough to look at my code :-)
<rick_h_> Wolfger: just go look around code first
<rick_h_> then you'll feel better
<Wolfger> heh
<snap-l> Gid moaning
<snap-l> Wolfger: If you wait until your code is perfect, you'll never commit code
<snap-l> This is a fact
<rick_h_> snap-l: http://search.cpan.org/~fxn/Acme-Pythonic/lib/Acme/Pythonic.pm
<brousch> yeah. it's much better to release ugly code and then rick_h_ will fix it for you
<rick_h_> hah, I've got some ugly code up there
<rick_h_> I noticed I still had sendoff up there with packages on pypi
<rick_h_> had to pull those down
<rick_h_> though honestly I should ressurect that project
<snap-l> rick_h_: Wow, that's... wow.
<rick_h_> the way I ship files off to work stuff, pastebin, the s3 buckets on amazon
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, let's just say I didn't go starting any code reviews on there
<snap-l> I think Perl needs those braces, but it's interesting that it's flexible enough to handle it without
<rick_h_> oh, yea the perl thing is funny
<rick_h_> "I want to do perl...but like python...but I don't want to use python"
<snap-l> Get the worst of both worlds. :)
<Wolfger> Huh.
<Wolfger> I can't imagine *wanting* Python whitespace conventions in Perl :-p
<Wolfger> LOL@xkcd
<rick_h_> Blazeix: http://backbonetutorials.com is pretty cool
<rick_h_> !@#$*$#@Y* NUKE NC!
<snap-l> not yet
<brousch> all of it?
<Wolfger> I am so glad rick_h_ doesn't have access to the big red button
<rick_h_> yes, leave nothing behind!
<rick_h_> new open beachfront property coming just as soon as the rads go down a few
<rick_h_> "Rick, can we have a chat about how setup.py works?"
<rick_h_> sure...30min later..."Oh, I completely missed that giant error message so I didn't understand how things work"
<rick_h_> READ THE TEXT THE APP SPITS OUT kthx
<rick_h_> The next person that says "it outputs lots of stuff..." without saying wtf "Lots of stuff is" I'm going to shoot
<snap-l> rick_h_: http://www.archive.org/details/Operatio1955
<Wolfger> but... isn't it your job to do their thinking for them?
<Wolfger> XD
<rick_h_> well he gets an in freaking argument with me that "that's not what the tool is doing on my end...it's not doing that at all"
<rick_h_> BECAUSE IT WAS ERRORING!
<brousch> so he was right!
<rick_h_> oh @#$#@%
<rick_h_> but he doesn't say "hey, this is funny"
<rick_h_> he says "Hey Rick, can you take some time to explain to me how this whole process works from top to bottom..and only after you spend all that time will I tell you the real issue is that the script your wrote for me don't work"
<rick_h_> "and that only fails because I did stupid stuff I'm not supposed to do"
<snap-l> And while you're at it, sudo make me a sandwich
<Wolfger> lol
<snap-l> I'm going to scream.
<_stink_> uh oh
<snap-l> Just got a note from someone about what the savings would be if our customer took over the forum support that I do
<snap-l> Well, the savings would be my salary, and any overhead associated with it
<_stink_> what will they pay the inanimate object that will do the job instead?
<snap-l> I swear, that's the most tone-deaf question someone can ask
<rick_h_> damn, that's kind of for your boss...now you
<snap-l> I'm pretty much my boss
<rick_h_> and hey, while you're at it, could you head over to ATT and train the guy taking your place?
<rick_h_> send him your scripts/test tools/etc
<snap-l> My original boss moved on.
<snap-l> Oh, gladly.
<rick_h_> I thought you had the new chick lady
<snap-l> I'll send them whatever they want
<snap-l> (original boss)
<snap-l> New boss is more worried about positioning herself.
<snap-l> Gah, now they're asking me what I've been working on
<snap-l> Jesus, this is brilliant
<brousch> "I've been working on my resume because it's obvious you asshats are going to screw me!"
<snap-l> truth
<snap-l> Well, now it's come under question because of contract renewal. Customer thinks they can save money by doing it in house
<snap-l> which they can, because they've pretty much killed any momentum for it by allowing marketing to sit on it
<snap-l> Apparently developers don't flock to web APIs like crackwhores looking for a fix.
<snap-l> Who knew?
<snap-l> especially when they're mobile developers that can get the same, if not better results by using the tricks they honed for the past 10+ years.
<gamerchick02> Sorry i missed the meeting yesterday.
<snap-l> np
<gamerchick02> i completely forgot about it and went to the farmer's market.
<rick_h_> farmer's market ftw
<gamerchick02> it was good
<gamerchick02> we got some sweet corn and cinnamon rolls.
<gamerchick02> there's a bakery that has a table.
<rick_h_> Blazeix: ping
<Blazeix> rick_h_: yeh
<Blazeix> er, hey, I'm dyslexic, apparently
<rick_h_> hey, backbone.js question for you
<rick_h_> trying to figure out how to add a tr to a table, but then reference it
<rick_h_> messing with the view this.el
<rick_h_> so trying to work out, if this.el = 'tr'
<rick_h_> does it create a new tr then?
<Blazeix> yes, I believe it does, so you could just append your cell elements to 'el'
<rick_h_> ok, trying that atm, figuring out what to put intot he jquery template
<rick_h_> what the el should be
<rick_h_> and how to reference it after for events
<rick_h_> and getting mixed up
<Blazeix> so you'd give it a tagName and className
<Blazeix> and then it constructs it, and puts a reference in 'el'
<Blazeix> then if you want to listen to events, you'd scope it by class
<rick_h_> ah ok.
<rick_h_> hmmm, so since the classname is based off the model, wonder how the order is working here
<Blazeix> you're doing a view per row, right? or is it a view for the entire table?
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/403/
<rick_h_> view per row
<rick_h_> that's the old template where the tr got a class based on the model record
<rick_h_> but that doens't then have el set to anything decent
<rick_h_> yea, can't use the model to define the className
<rick_h_> so if I leave that out, each row replaces the one before it
<rick_h_> and I end up with the last row as the only row to the table
<rick_h_> ah, can pass the className directory to the view constructor
<Blazeix> so the first thing I'd try is removing the 'el' property, and replacing it with 'tagName':tr
<Blazeix> then removing the 'tr' from your template
<Blazeix> this.el then _should_ be the generated 'tr', which you can then set the class name from.
<rick_h_> there we go
<rick_h_> moved the model from the initialized, passed a {model:t , className:t.name}
<rick_h_> and then set the tagname like you said
<rick_h_> awesome, and events working
<Blazeix> ah, nice, from the parent view?
<rick_h_> yea, just using events()
<rick_h_> redoing my thing at work in backbone, porting the hand done events/models/etc into backbone
<rick_h_> and mapping is taking a few
<rick_h_> but starting to come together
<Blazeix> awesome
<rick_h_> yea, thanks for the help
<rick_h_> the arrays of tutorials all do things slightly diff
<Blazeix> yeah, i've been hanging out in #documentcloud, and the answer to "am I doing this right?" is always "does it work? then yes."
<rick_h_> and hah
<rick_h_> oops, hah
<rick_h_> remembering to do .get() is killing me lol
<gamerchick02> ugh. why do contract houses INSIST on "meeting" the candidate onsite before an interview?
<gamerchick02> now I have to get up EVEN EARLIER and be down to Chrysler at effing 9:30 instead of 10.
<gamerchick02> i didn't realize i needed to be baby-sat.
<rick_h_> it's for your protection
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> can't have you making side deals and getting around things
<Blazeix> it's actually a ruse so they can see what car you drive. That's Important.
<snap-l> Blazeix: Yeah, they want to make sure you're not currently driving a Chrysler vehicle.
<snap-l> so they can try to make a sale
<Blazeix> haha
<snap-l> I have never seen a larger parking lot of Hondas and Toyotas in Michigan than when I worked for Chrysler
<snap-l> few of the offshore developers bought Chrysler cars because they didn't want to take the hit selling it when they went back
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Also, they want to make sure you don't clash with the decor.
<gamerchick02> so i should dress in all grey with a grey hat then?
<gamerchick02> because Chrysler is grey on the inside, unless they've changed since the last time i interviewed there
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Nah, just dress in kid pictures and dead plants, and you should be fine
<gamerchick02> oooh. good point.
<gamerchick02> but i have no kids.
<gamerchick02> and our plants are all living.
<Blazeix> istockphoto
<gamerchick02> good point.
<gamerchick02> i drive a Mazda. i'd never get anything made by chrysler.
<gamerchick02> and yes, mazda = ford, i'm aware. >_<
<snap-l> was
<snap-l> I think they got sold off again
<snap-l> At least Land Rover and Jaguar did
<gamerchick02> no, the ford fusion is a mazda6 and the ford focus is a 3i.
<gamerchick02> land rover was a pos anyway.
<Wolfger> Chrysler isn't gray on the inside, but your soul will be...
<snap-l> Well, it's that multicultural gray / mauve
<snap-l> Ok, I'm having way too much fun rolling this Zocchihedron around my desk
<snap-l> picked one up in OH for $.25 at a resale shop
<Wolfger> Zocchihedron?
<snap-l> d100
<Wolfger> huh
<Wolfger> I would have expected it to be a centihedron or some such
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zocchihedron
<snap-l> It's named for Lou Zocchi from Game Science (makers of fine dice)
<snap-l> I also got some round D6 dice
<gamerchick02> Wolfger, i worked for delphi. can't get much greyer.
<gamerchick02> also, i'll be a CONTRACT. which gets about as much respect as a high school kid sweeping the shop floor.
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Depends on the department
<snap-l> also, keep your badge in your wallet, and nobody knows the difference.
<gamerchick02> yeah, but in general, contracts are shit on the ground.
<snap-l> I felt like a real employee, save for "All Employee Meetings"
<Wolfger> gamerchick02: I am a contract at Chrysler these past 10 years. I know.
<snap-l> Only if you let it
<snap-l> You're still a human being
<gamerchick02> i don't really want to work there. i'd rather work for Piolax
<snap-l> http://ubuntuone.com/22ecut5wZy5w1L1PtQjMzc <- Round D6
<gamerchick02> no call back yet, but there was a holiday recently.
<gamerchick02> i hope to hear more by tomorrow or something.
<Wolfger> snap-l: I've seen those before. Nifty toy, but I wouldn't want to roll them with any frequency.
<snap-l> This one stops pretty well
<Wolfger> same with the zocchihedron, for that matter
<gamerchick02> i'd love to be able to tell this contract place where to shove their low paying job with no benefits.
<snap-l> It's like rolling a golfball with shot to help make it stop
<Wolfger> gamerchick02: they can shove it right up your bank account because you're desperate? :-D
<gamerchick02> ;) probalby
<Wolfger> so what/where are you applying?
<gamerchick02> it's through RGBSI. product engineer job, essentially what i did at delphi but different parts, etc
<Wolfger> Well, good luck. I'm surprised they're contracting that position
<snap-l> Wolfger: I'm not.
<gamerchick02> at this point, i don't give a shit what department i'm in. they're "starting" negotiations at $25/hr, but i'm sure they'll just bump me down to $18/hr because i'm female.
<snap-l> They'd contract out their entire staff if they could.
<gamerchick02> no shit, sherlock.
<Wolfger> snap-l: point
<Wolfger> but the engineering jobs I thought were all unionized
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Nah, They'll start you at $25, then take 3 years to give you a raise. ;)
<snap-l> Wolfger: Pfft
<snap-l> Unions are toothless nowadays
<gamerchick02> dude, i've never made more than $15/hr. i'll gladly take $25/hr
<Wolfger> gamerchick02: If you get a raise in 3 years, you've been fast-tracked
<gamerchick02> as long as i don't have to carry insurance, i'll be a happy little drone
<snap-l> Oh, sorry, right
<snap-l> They'll give you a pay-cut in 3 years.
<snap-l> for the good of the company.
<Wolfger> I had my 10-year anni on June 1, and they are just now discussing my second raise.
<gamerchick02> holy shit. but then again, you're male, so you will get paid more. (sorry, i'm grumpy. i didn't sleep well last night and i get a call today about having to be baby-sat at my interview... just puts me off on the wrong everything.)
<Wolfger> ...
<snap-l> gamerchick02: You have to meet your new boss at some point
<snap-l> And contracting houses are like dating services
<gamerchick02> oh fuck me with a knife. i hate dating.
<snap-l> "Matchmaker Matchmaker, make me a match
<snap-l> find me a find
<Wolfger> snap-l: s/dating services/pimps/
<gamerchick02> hence, why i'm single.
<snap-l> catch me a catch
<gamerchick02> YES PIMPS
<snap-l> Matchmaker matchmaker make me a match
<gamerchick02> my mom gets mad when i refer to them as pimps and me as a prostitute.
<Wolfger> heh
<snap-l> gamerchick02: That's essentially what it is
<gamerchick02> "you're better than that"
<gamerchick02> actually, no, i'm not.
<snap-l> Just tell her you're meeting your "John"
<snap-l> That'll put her right off
<gamerchick02> i know, snap-l.
<gamerchick02> it's not that much different, except i don't get paid as much. *ZING*
<gamerchick02> i'm horrible.
<gamerchick02> sorry.
<snap-l> Well, and you get fucked every day as a contractor.
<gamerchick02> Wolfger, my comment related to you getting paid more... sorry, didn't mean to make you mad.
<snap-l> but at least you get insurance for VD
<snap-l> so it evens out
<gamerchick02> "UGH, GIVE IT TO ME HARDER, UUUUUH"
 * gamerchick02 is HORRIBLE
<gamerchick02> i use condoms.
<gamerchick02> hah!
<gamerchick02> seriously, i'd rather be single at this point in my life... no guy to have to pick up after.
<gamerchick02> but a job, i'd like that.
<gamerchick02> i just hate that it's like dating. it's disgusting.
<snap-l> It's business.
<gamerchick02> yes, please abuse me on the first date. since i've been dateless for the past 2 years, i will pretty much do whatever you want if you propose right now.
<snap-l> Also, business is like high school.
<Wolfger> snap-l: Too late... my bad behavior has already been encouraged, and I'm asking an artist friend of mine to design a t-shirt out of it.
<snap-l> so you have that to look forward to as well. :)
<gamerchick02> no shit. i got used to stinking of it when i was at Delphi.
<snap-l> I think we need to start the IRC collective or something
<gamerchick02> my problem? i hate politics (in all forms, national all the way down to office).
<gamerchick02> i think i need to give up and start smoking weed on the couch.
<snap-l> because we're clearly not employable. :)
<Wolfger> gamerchick02: the comment only annoyed me because you're starting at $25 theoretically, and I make slightly under that *after* my first raise... But, different jobs, so different pay scales.
<gamerchick02> wolfger, a guy in my position at delphi would have made $20.
<gamerchick02> and he wouldn't have had admin assistant on his pay stubs.
<gamerchick02> no, i'm not STARTING. at $25. they're starting negotiation at $25.
<Wolfger> ah
<gamerchick02> which means i'll be closer to the $20 mark, and probably lower. since i'm female. and not worth more.
<gamerchick02> and since i'll have to carry insurance thanks to 'bamacare, i'm sure my net will go down to probably something like $10/hr
<Wolfger> well, IMO, you need to quit thinking that way. It may or may not be true, but if you are thinking that going into things, you're handicapping yourself
<gamerchick02> perhaps, but ranting about it actually helps.
<gamerchick02> i'm grumpy today.
<Wolfger> rant away then :-)
<Wolfger> besides, what do I know? I'm just a man.
<gamerchick02> feel free to beat me with pointy sticks, as i probably deserve it. especially today. i've been horrible to people in here.
<Wolfger> woot!
<gamerchick02> no, i count you as a friend. you know more than me. plenty more than me.
 * gamerchick02 hugs Wolfger
<Wolfger> hey, cut that out
<gamerchick02> he he!
<Wolfger> I can't beat you with pointy sticks if I'm being hugged
<gamerchick02> true. but that was my point!!
<gamerchick02> :-D
 * gamerchick02 hugs everyone in here
<gamerchick02> is anyone else in here looking forward to fall as much as i am?
<Wolfger> fall is here, weather-wise, and I am loving it
<gamerchick02> as am i. cuddly sweaters! jeans! jackets!
<gamerchick02> i can hardly wait to pull out my long wool coat.
<rick_h_> I want the rain to stop
<rick_h_> must ride bike...
<rick_h_> but +1 on the temps
<gamerchick02> go out and start singing.
<gamerchick02> i recommend a grey suit and fedora and an umbrella.
<gamerchick02> and you'll need a lamppost.
<gamerchick02> "Come on with the rain, there's a smile on my face"
<gamerchick02> oh dear god, i think I've listened to that song too much when i can almost quote it word for word.
<Wolfger> :-)
<gamerchick02> oh, Gene Kelly, you will never know what you've done to me...
<snap-l> I wish that some Apple engineer would take a picture of a bowel movement with an iPhone 5, and upload it to Flickr
<snap-l> leave it not-private for about 5 hours
<snap-l> then make it private
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> watching the tech news sites wax poetic over a bowl of shit would be awesome
<snap-l> "Look at the camera resolution"
<gamerchick02> omg. snap-l that's awesome.
<gamerchick02> http://feministing.com/2011/09/08/on-being-a-chef-a-woman-and-the-need-for-safe-spaces/ relevant to everyone.
<Wolfger> Man, what is it with my mind today? First it was The Ramones, now it's offshore support's name. Kumar Kandregula.... Kandregula. OMG, I'm getting support from Count Dracula?!?
<snap-l> Wolfger: Maybe you should stop drinking at 10am
<Wolfger> snap-l: maybe I should *start* drinking at 10am
<gamerchick02> lol @ wolfger.
<gamerchick02> time for lunch. back later
<rick_h_> Blazeix: I've got a property on a model that's a list. So model.triggers = [] is the default
<rick_h_> and then I'm doing a "add_trigger" method to append to it
<rick_h_> do you know of any way around .set({})
<rick_h_> ?
<rick_h_> else I'll have to get it, append, and then reset it?
<Blazeix> I'm just starting to look into that myself (that's why I was poking around the backbonejs-hierarchical library earlier)
<Blazeix> So far my models have been pretty simple, I don't really have a system in place that handles it
<rick_h_> yea, I just pulled it, appended it, and put it back for now
<rick_h_> I need to dbl check events now
<rick_h_> if you .bind('change') several times does it overwrite or play nice and call multiple?
<rick_h_> ah cool, does a list yay
<gamerchick02> http://users.wolfcrews.com/toys/vikings/ relevant.
<rick_h_> woot! it works, feature parity reached
<rick_h_> love the model change events
<snap-l> gamerchick02: Why?
<gamerchick02> what? viking cats are always relevant
<gamerchick02> not to this discussion, but to our lives.
<gamerchick02> :)
<Wolfger> viking kittens are awesome
<gamerchick02> i'm feeling better after lunch. the cobwebs are starting to go away.
<Wolfger> snap-l: because it rulez!
<gamerchick02> my brain feels better now.
<gamerchick02> i thought Wolfger would be in my corner. :-D
<Blazeix> vikings are a metaphor for backbone.js, and kittens represent the MVC architectural pattern.
<Blazeix> duh
<gamerchick02> i didn't know that.
<Wolfger> so backbone.js makes MVC awesome?
<Wolfger> what does the Led Zepplin tune represent?
<snap-l> That we're migrating to backbone.js in droves
<snap-l> We're immigrants from our other languages that have already been plundered and pillaged
<Blazeix> I saw yesterday that both the new HTML5 pandora and the linkedin phone app are written in backbone. pretty cool
<Wolfger> huh
<rick_h_> Blazeix: yea, it's more LoC than I had before, but love how the events are nice/grouped
<rick_h_> the view/model is split
<rick_h_> I could makes things better by doing collections, but skipped that for now
<Wolfger> maybe I just don't pay attention to web stuff anymore, but I haven't heard of backbone until.... uh... 2 minutes ago? :-p
<rick_h_> what's awesome is it all just init's and it's all events after that
<rick_h_> Wolfger: it's all the rage for the last 3wk
<Wolfger> so, like, forever in web terms :-D
<brousch> Wolfger: don't feel too bad. i do pay attention and heard about it 2 weeks ago
<Wolfger> "you're still using what? That is *so* 4 weeks ago..."
<gamerchick02> lol wolfger
<gamerchick02> i hadn't heard about it, but then again i don't pay much attention to computer languages. I'm horrible, i know.
<snap-l> I have turned on my Thinkpad's light (work thinkpad)
<gamerchick02> oh dear god, that cake smells good.
<snap-l> Partially because it's dark, and partially because I can
<gamerchick02> my mom's making a spice cake for the burrito dinner tomorrow.
<gamerchick02> you have a light on your computer?
<gamerchick02> how epic.
<snap-l> Yes, yes I do
<snap-l> it's the answer to the Mac backlit keyboard.
<gamerchick02> but... my mom's making a spice cake!
<Blazeix> hm, can you control that light from software? it'd be interesting to hook it up to libnotify :)
<gamerchick02> i have no light on my computer. *sadface*
<gamerchick02> ooooh. that would be cool!
<snap-l> Blazeix: I wouldn't see why you couldn't, but I don't know how
<Wolfger> Blazeix++
<Blazeix> I think I have that light on my lappy, too. I think it's been turned on once, maybe.
<snap-l> I think it's part of the T series
<snap-l> there's a keypress that might turn it on under Linux
<Wolfger> Blazeix: and the answer is, yes you can. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkLight
<snap-l> honestly, I never tried when I had Ubuntu on this machine
<Blazeix> Wolfger: nice
<snap-l> OK, I really love King Crimson's Vroom album
<rick_h_> Blazeix: yea, there's a pidgin plugin to do it
<rick_h_> so that it blinks that light whenever you get a message
<Wolfger> would be annoying if you're working in the dark with your light on and it starts blinking, though
<rick_h_> meh, I used it for new messages long ago
<snap-l> you'd know you had a message. :)
<rick_h_> now my laptop is docked so I don't see the light anyway
<rick_h_> bwuhaha, showed the boss the backbone stuff and now it's going to be class time
<Wolfger> I sense more quality time with NC in your future
<rick_h_> nooooooooo
<rick_h_> he rose up again earilier "how come this command doesn't work? It says it cannot find a _build directory?"
<rick_h_> "do you have the default sphinx _build directory?"
<rick_h_> "no, I tell sphinx I don't want one, I like it this way vs default"
<gamerchick02> sphinx_build? for real?
<rick_h_> well...ima guess that's the problem
<rick_h_> now, _build is the dir that sphinx creates if you go defaults
<rick_h_> he was mad my script failed because he didn't use the defaults
<gamerchick02> when I think of sphinx, i think of the stone cat things in Egypt.
<rick_h_> heh, no, sphinx the python documentation tool
<gamerchick02> :) very cool.
<rick_h_> cat people :P
<Wolfger> LOL
<gamerchick02> i'm allergic. the only reason i say that is because of Nile. the sphinx is one of our unofficial symbols.
<gamerchick02> but i do love kitties! too bad i'm allergic to them. i'd probably have one.
<Wolfger> I'd be happy to give you one
<Wolfger> I'm down to 3, and one of them I don't much like
<Wolfger> and I think it's safe to say we'll probably never have another cat after these 3 pass.
<rick_h_> +1
<rick_h_> worst mistake ever
<Wolfger> I've had some really cool cats. Still have one of them. But they are so hit-and-miss, and having cats and dogs in the same house is just insane
<Wolfger> and when we get fleas... bathing cats is total bloody suckage
<gamerchick02> oh no!
<gamerchick02> maybe if i get one of these jobs i'm in for and move, i might take you up on that offer
<Wolfger> The one I'm trying to get rid of is ridiculously affectionate.
<gamerchick02> down to 3? how many did you have, wolfger?
<gamerchick02> oh, sounds cute!
<snap-l> I love cats.
<Wolfger> Like, force herself on you affectionate. Which is why we don't like her
<gamerchick02> oh. well, i'd need to take some time and meet the cat first.
<gamerchick02> like sit on your computer? or something?
<Wolfger> We had five, a couple of them passed away, and then we rescued a couple from a friend's house when her dog mauled one of them.
<gamerchick02> eep. sounds like you've got a good kitty heart! :)
<Wolfger> and one more passed, and we found a home for one of the rescues
<Wolfger> so... down to 3, hoping to get down to 2
<gamerchick02> well, if i end up getting one of these jobs, i'll have to take a look.
<gamerchick02> you have a dog too? some cats and dogs get on really well.
<Wolfger> That would be great!
<snap-l> "Keep on Rotting in the Free World" by Carcass
<Wolfger> I am down to 4 dogs
<gamerchick02> 4 dogs. wow!
<gamerchick02> you've got a zoo!
<Wolfger> The cats and the Great Dane get along great.
<gamerchick02> not as bad as my friend's daughter Amy. they have goats, cats, a dog, and chickens now
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiXwatdG30Y
<Wolfger> The 3 basenjis have a high prey drive, though, and chase the cats.
<gamerchick02> yes, they live on a farm
<gamerchick02> snap-l, there's a band called Carcass?
<Wolfger> big dogs > little dogs
<snap-l> gamerchick02: there's bands called much worse.
<gamerchick02> oi.
<gamerchick02> i know.
<gamerchick02> some bands don't make sense with their name.
<snap-l> Bring Me the Horizon
<snap-l> Suicide Silence
<snap-l> hate those names
<snap-l> Alexisonfire
<gamerchick02> strange names.
<jrwren> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_IGuUsqJwQ
<snap-l> Apparently a hot topic exploded in Germany
<jrwren> lol.
<snap-l> jrwren: Reminds me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS-gGYaA8F0&ob=av3e
<jrwren> haha, me too.
<jrwren> sadly, Monday nights at necto is more like the former than the latter.
<snap-l> Yeah, I can imagine
<jrwren> you just reminded me that SP Rabies is only 3 yrs away in my playlist :)
<jrwren> err... 5 hrs... I guess I'll get to it tomorrow.
<snap-l> Man that's a major playlist.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL7T3apuzQU&feature=BFa <-The Afternoon cries for Metal
<gamerchick02> the afternoon cries for metal?
<brousch> snap-l: don't you use blender? this looks up your alley http://ht.ly/1eBkpk
<TeamXlink> Wow, its amazing the up time of computers that people have.
<TeamXlink> If anyones on the grlug mailing list, you should read the "Moment of Silence" thread it is amazing, the archive of it is here: http://shinobu.grlug.org/pipermail/grlug/2011-September/thread.html (I would link directly to it, but it isn't in one link.)
<TeamXlink> This was something someone said:
<TeamXlink> "Phil - that is funny you bring up that story. IBM iSeries/AS/400/i5 sales/service/administration people used to (and maybe still do) tell a similar story about a AS/400 that was dry walled into a closet for years... only to be found when they needed to do a system upgrade."
<TeamXlink> ./end quote
<TeamXlink> That is amazing to think a computer being dry walled in a closet still running for that long!
<gamerchick02> whoa. and i shut my laptop off at night.
<gamerchick02> so it's only uptime is like 8-12 hours at most.
<_stink_> does a linode count?  i'm not exactly responsible for the power and stuff... but 266 days
<_stink_> not that it's a contest.
<TeamXlink> I currently run a Linux dedicated erver running Warsow (Before that it was Quake 3), and its uptime is until our power goes out.
<brousch> TeamXlink: Ben Rousch started that? I hate that guy. Fuck him right in the neck.
<_stink_> yeah
<devinheitmueller> heh
<TeamXlink> ./me doesn't think its good to hate yourself, if I understand this correctly.
 * TeamXlink doesn't think its good to hate yourself, if I understand this correctly.
<TeamXlink> At school today we had to do a pretest on the computers in Civics class. and I noticed that in the lab we were in, it didn't have Microsoft Office.
<TeamXlink> It had OpenOffice.
<brousch> it wasn't meant to to turn into a uptime penis measuring contest, but such things usually end up that way
<brousch> what scool?
<TeamXlink> East Kentwood High School
<TeamXlink> I'
<TeamXlink> m not sure if its on all of the computers in the school but it was on the ones in that lab.
<brousch> nice
<brousch> TeamXlink: did you know there's an active grlug irc channel?
<TeamXlink> No, I didn't
<TeamXlink> Sweet!
 * TeamXlink goes to set that one up to autojoin as well.
<snap-l> brousch: The Blender Game Engine has been a part of Blender since the 1.x series
<brousch> so use it!
<brousch> and the python3 scripting engine
<jrwren> brousch: I don't think Bob Kline has his numbers right :)
<brousch> jrwren: don't go there. BK is special
<jrwren> k
<tyrok> Hi!  Heard about the channel and thought I'd drop by.
<Blazeix> hey!
<snap-l> Welcome
<snap-l> Have I mentioned lately that I really hate SOAP and XML?
<gamerchick02> SOAP?
<snap-l> Shitty Object Assinine Protocol
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOAP
<widox> hey-o
<widox> visiting our old madison heights caribou this evening
<snap-l> Oh, nice
<rick_h_> woo
<gamerchick02> lol snap-l
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-09-09
<TeamXlink> Wow that was a close one.
<TeamXlink> I had an open can of pop on my desk and went to grab it, I knocked it over and it just missed the computer besides my desk.
 * TeamXlink goes to put the cases handle/top back on his pc.
<brousch> good morning all
<rick_h_> party!
<brousch> rick_h_: the other day you mentioned being a U-M alumnus? i thought you went to oakland or something
<rick_h_> brousch: I went to GMI/Kettering for 2 years for MSE, then took a year off, then went back and got a CS from UM Flint, wife is from UM A2
<rick_h_> so I stretch a bit when it comes to OH vs MI since I wasn't no A2 campus
<brousch> ah, flint
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> snap-l: good review of locoocast today: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/404/
<brousch> i assume you are trying to get an interview with him
<brousch> re: pyramid
<brousch> i stumbled across this while wandering in the docs https://docs.pylonsproject.org/podcasts.html
<rick_h_> brousch: we got one at PyCon with him
<rick_h_> was good stuff
<rick_h_> while there we keep chatting about doing a Pyramid podcast together
<rick_h_> yea, they did one episode
<rick_h_> and we keep talking about trying to do something
<brousch> oh, right, i remember that now
<brousch> even if you kept it to like 15 minutes, if you did it regularly it could help get out the pyramid word
<brousch> i think all the django podcasts died
<rick_h_> doing a podcast is hard
<rick_h_> especially if you'd rather be coding
<brousch> hah
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's awesome. :)
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, kind of cool
<Wolfger> morning
<brousch> :P
<Wolfger> same to you Mr. No-alt-text-reading
<brousch> i read it. i just forgot it by your comment
<Wolfger> That was the funniest part of the comic :-p
<rick_h_> man, scary how different my resume is now vs last time I updated it
<brousch> ut oh
<Wolfger> nc-guy getting to you, rick_h_?
<rick_h_> hah, well that's always true
<rick_h_> had 30min to kill before I head out of here and figured I'd look at what I had
<rick_h_> it's all PHP and "please someone let me do some python
<Wolfger> heh
<brousch> now it's all "i'm the most awesome python ninja. you want me, you know you do"
<rick_h_> well have to find room for open source work, bookie, podcast, talks I've given, etc
<rick_h_> ugh
<jrwren> good luck!
<jrwren> it only gets more difficult the older teh get :p
<Wolfger> did everybody call it an early weekend?
<jrwren> no
<jrwren> just took a lunch
<jrwren> about to go back to some code.
<jrwren> CRAZY SWEET shit I'm writing
<brousch> Wolfger: some of these folks are headed to olf
<Wolfger> oh, right. I forgot it's OLF weekend
<Wolfger> just usually the chatter picks up at lunchtime, so was questioning if IRCCloud was offline :-p
<brousch> does anyone use that?
<Wolfger> It's my only option at work now
<brousch> does it work well for you?
<brousch> i use it on the chromebook, which is very rare
<Wolfger> it works great for me. I love being able to shut the browser down completely, come back, and scroll through the chatter I may have missed.
<Wolfger> I am sure I will be subscribing when it leaves beta.
<Wolfger> I like some of the little tweaks it does, too
<brousch> my biggest issue with it is that i'm used to pidgin where all of my irc, yim, and gtsalk are in one place
<Wolfger> like when somebody leaves and comes right back (or vice versa) it shows a "just popped in" or "just nipped out" instead of two messages
<Wolfger> Yeah, I can see that... though I never really cared for Pidgin as an IRC client
<Wolfger> what I like is being able to go from one computer to another and still have the full chat log.
<Wolfger> I can be in a conversation at work, leave, go home, and pick the convo back up
<Wolfger> which I guess others do using SSH and screen :-p
<brousch> yeah, i just log off. if i'm not logged in, i'm not listening
<brousch> have you tried it from mobile?
<brousch> if it has a good mobile interface it might be worth it. andchat is slightly annoying
<Wolfger> saves me the hassle of walking in in the middle of a conversation wondering what the heck everybody is talking about. :-)
<Wolfger> I have not tried it from mobile. I should
<brousch> speaking if irccloud. i have 3 invites, anyone want one?
<brousch_> shut up, brousch, you have no invites, i have them
<Wolfger> I have them too
<brousch> hm, https so it's encrypted unlike my regular irc
<brousch> Is there a mobile version?Not yet but it's high on the wish list. The web app might load in your mobile browser, but we're not done any specific small screen/minimal resources optimisations yet. (iPad tip: two-finger scrolling works)
<Wolfger> if I had an iPad I would totally use IRCCloud on it
<brousch_> it is not loading on my droid
<Wolfger> another nifty feature is that you can archive private chats as well.
<brousch_> yeah, i just used that
<brousch_> damn, not loading on opera mobile either
<Wolfger> tried Dolphin browser?
<Wolfger> (I would, but no cell signal in the building)
<brousch_> never heard of it
<Wolfger> I use Dolphin on my Captivate.
<Wolfger> Huh. Dolphin is no longer available. But there is now Dolphin HD and Dolphin Mini
<Wolfger> http://www.appbrain.com/app/dolphin-browser%E2%84%A2-hd/mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser
<Wolfger> http://www.appbrain.com/app/dolphin-browser%E2%84%A2-mini/com.dolphin.browser
<brousch> no luck
<snap-l> hello from ohio
<brousch_> finally made it?
<snap-l> still in the car
<rick_h_> son of a @#$#@$@#
<rick_h_> I forgot my power cord!
<brousch_> so scr00d
<rick_h_> ummm, yea this sucks
<snap-l> Hello hotel
<rick_h_> damn, I have both batteries, hopefully full
<rick_h_> but still
<snap-l> rick_h_: I have my power adapter
<rick_h_> damn damn
<snap-l> we can scuba.
<rick_h_> snap-l: thanks, might try that I guess
<rick_h_> ugh, can't believe I grabed all this gear and left a power cord at home
<snap-l> I can. :)
<snap-l> WE have a suite
<snap-l> so two rooms.
<rick_h_> oooh, fancy
<snap-l> Yeah, sincewe vacation down here thought I'd splurge
<rick_h_> hawesome
<rick_h_> ha awesome that is
<snap-l> I'm using hawesome in a sentence
<greg-g> snap-l: you just did.
<greg-g> in fact, that was a self-referential sentence.
<snap-l> Meta
<greg-g> have a blast at OLF for me, everyone
<snap-l> greg-g: Thanks. How are things out by uoi?
<greg-g> starting to get some sort of calmness, yesterday was the in-person meeting for the metadata standard Tech Working Group that I'm coordinating. So, me plus a bunch of people 20 years my senior debating metadata :)
<snap-l> Wow, that sounds like fun
<Blazeix> whoa, new http://www.amazon.com redesign
<rick_h_> yea, heard that was coming
<rick_h_> boo, I don't have it
<Blazeix> it's all google colored
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-09-10
<rick_h_> http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2011/09/gnome-os.html
<rick_h_> wow
<snap-l> rick_h_: Wow, that's just... ugh?
<snap-l> Sounds like GNOME is becoming E17
<rick_h_> Blazeix: http://markmail.org/message/uro3jtoitlmq6x7t
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, I mean I get it though
<rick_h_> ubuntu was the gnome distro for a while
<rick_h_> but with unity/etc it makes some sense
<rick_h_> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/09/ubuntu-technical-board-member-proposes-monthly-ubuntu-release-cycle.ars
<rick_h_> as well
<Blazeix> rick_h_: hah, I was just reading that
<rick_h_> Blazeix: crazy!
<Blazeix> they're presenting about it in early october
<rick_h_> can you imagine how big that is going to be?
<rick_h_> yea, I saw
<rick_h_> but lots of those dates for 'working' stuff is mid 2011
<rick_h_> so this presentation should have *real* stuff
<Blazeix> right
<rick_h_> and dammit, I was just getting good with JS
<rick_h_> another language/
<rick_h_> ?
<rick_h_> ugh
<rick_h_> maybe googlescript can replace coffeescript
<Blazeix> heh, well you're using a css metalanguage now, so it was only a matter of time 'til we lost you to coffeescript
<rick_h_> @#$#@
<Blazeix> this can maybe stave that off
<rick_h_> man, just crazy
<rick_h_> damn web was finally getting together
<rick_h_> nowback to "what browser are you on? What version?"
<Blazeix> don't worry, IE won't support it until 2020 or so.
<rick_h_> psh, never
<Blazeix> I guess someone will come out with a dash to js compiler.
<rick_h_> what possible reason would IE have to help/support it
<Blazeix> for IE
<rick_h_> yea, they've got that
<rick_h_> but it's not complete
<Blazeix> oh, cool
<rick_h_> it can't be
<rick_h_> sounds like dash is type optional, etc
<rick_h_> and what does osmething like this do for V8, etc
<rick_h_> does the JS teams lose any devs/etc
<rick_h_> so huge
<rick_h_> I mean, so many libraries/tools/debug/etc all have to be redone
<rick_h_> makes my brainhurt
<rick_h_> gah, off traveling and no sleeping in boooo
<snap-l> Woo woo... givingout cards
<snap-l> Busy busy at the booth
<snap-l> brousch_: I'm going to send you a box of cards
<greg-g> snap-l: awesome!
<snap-l> YEah, handed out at least 250 by now
<snap-l> working through box 2 at a good clip
<greg-g> wow
<greg-g> they are nice looking cards :)
<snap-l> Thanks. Blame Ben. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-03
<snap-l> Well, both walking, and trying to get the muscles to not clench in his back
<rick_h_> cool, glad to hear there's signs of improvement
<snap-l> Yeah, thank you.
<snap-l> Well, the cat (Pixel) is in the kitchen, getting acclimated to the rest of teh house.
<snap-l> OK, going to call this meeting to order
<snap-l> Welcome everyone to the September 2012 meeting of the Ubuntu Michigan Loco
<snap-l> Can I get a quick show of hands who is here?
<snap-l> don't be shy
<rick_h_> guess so
<snap-l> OK, well, as you all come alive, feel free to say you're here
<snap-l> WE have some things to cover
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/367/detail/
<snap-l> ^^ Agenda
<rick_h_> ccccccbgjgvckdftufjkngjvhjdhvtcujgflehlrvbuh
<snap-l> craig@lister:~$ pwgen 26 1
<snap-l> dieheep3Agoh2Quuaz2aeDaich
<snap-l> ;)
<rick_h_> oops
<snap-l> Anywho, let's start with the first item: Global Jam
<snap-l> Unless someone hwas a better idea of where we can have it, we have the Caribou in Royal Oak (where Coffee House Coders is held) reserved on Sunday from 6 until close
<snap-l> I know that's not ideal, but unfortunately it's the best we can do
<snap-l> So that would be on September 9th from 6pm - close
<snap-l> I'm not sure when they close on Sunday.
<snap-l> Of course we'll try to be online as well, so if someone can't make it, we'll be on channel as well.
<snap-l> Any questions?
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/United_States/537/detail/ <- I added this
<snap-l> brousch: I'm pretty sure you're not going to want to make the trek over to this side, so you may want to do an event on the west side.
<snap-l> Anything else on the Global Jam?
<rick_h_> nothing here
<snap-l> Anyone planning on coming out?
<rick_h_> maybe
<snap-l> WEll, maybe it'll be just another CHC on Sunday. :)
<snap-l> OK, moving on
<snap-l> Next up: Ohio Linuxfest
<snap-l> Talked with the Ohio folks, and they aren't planning anything booth-wise
<rick_h_> k
<snap-l> And I'd rather not have one if it means I'm going to be the only person behind it. :)
<snap-l> So, if there's somemone else who might be interested in manning  abooth, we'll see what we can do about getting one
<snap-l> but at this point, there doesn't seem to be much interest
<snap-l> So, any questions?
<rick_h_> nope
<snap-l> OK, last up on the agenda: 12.10 release party
<snap-l> It's coming
<snap-l> Going to ask the list for potential locations
<snap-l> Wondering if we could have it at Liberty Street Brewing again
<snap-l> Anywho, apparently this first Sunday of the month isn't working out. Seems like few folks are attending
<jjesse> i keep forgeting
<snap-l> Think we either need to move it to another time
<jjesse> forgot to add this to my google calendar sorry
<snap-l> or just poo-poo it altogether.
<jjesse> 9pm?
<snap-l> YYeha, 9pm
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan/ical
<jjesse> cool thanks
<snap-l> np
<wolfger> hey, look... a meeting!
<snap-l> You chuckleheads. :)
<jjesse> usually
<wolfger> sorry. Was out in the yard with a fire, no idea what time it was
<snap-l> Fire is probably more important. :)
<wolfger> as (one of) the people who suggested 9PM Sunday, let me say this time sucks :-)
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm not sure when we could have it instead
<snap-l> since during the day is when we're here more
<snap-l> but Anywho, that's something to discuss on the mailing list
<brousch> I'm here!
<snap-l> Thank God I didn't offer videos of self-immolation
<wolfger> aww... you don't have to self-immolate. We'll be happy to do it to you for you.
<wolfger> I still have a good bed of coals out in the fire pit
<wolfger> crowd-source-immolation ;-)
<snap-l> har har
<snap-l> wolfger: Shit, we've missed you
<wolfger> LOL
<wolfger> I've missed you guys. Sucks royally I have no means of getting to IRC from work anymore
<snap-l> Not even via phone?
<wolfger> In my current location, I have no cell signal
<wolfger> current work location, that is, but you bright people prolly figured out what i meant
<snap-l> Yeah, that was one of the fun parts of working at Chrysler
<wolfger> Hopefully that ends in a couple months or so
<snap-l> ?
<wolfger> My next location should be cell-friendly
<wolfger> as I finish up the current project
<snap-l> Ah, cool
<wolfger> I might have to boot into Ubuntu again someday just so I feel like I belong here :-p
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> OK, anything else with the meeting? If not, meeting adjourned.
<brousch> I don't know if I'll have a bug jam event. I'll look at the calendar and see if anyone's interested
<brousch> 17 August is going to be very difficult. I don't have a Tardis
<wolfger> Delorean?
<brousch> or is that when it was added to the agenda?
<snap-l> That's when it was added
<brousch> Do people really care about when an item was added? Seems like a silly thing to have on the agenda
<brousch> Ah, next weekend
<brousch> Ah geekers. they left in all the mic problems and dead air http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So2weWysyZc&feature=plcp
<snap-l> Are you shitting me?
<brousch> At least snap-l is on video now
<snap-l> Not really, am I
<snap-l> I thought I was off-camera the whole time
<brousch> Nope
<snap-l> Bah
 * snap-l is making a long-song version of Open Metalcast
<snap-l> This is a 1:40 episode
<rick_h_> whoa of the day http://www.stuckincustoms.com/2011/02/22/hans-zimmer-in-his-studio/
<brousch> Upgrading your home office?
<rick_h_> heh, I wish
<rick_h_> look at all that wood in the place <3
<snap-l> morning
<snap-l> watching a kitten, who is going to be renamed "ninja" for the way she is attacking us
<snap-l> "Hah, you do not suspect the deadly assaults of the kitten. Watch, as I rapell off of your leg to get to the window"
<brousch> Any claws in my flesh and it gets punted across the room
<snap-l>  Now arch nemesis rainbow mousie is getting destroyed
<snap-l> Well, this morning she decided I was a REI climbing wall
<snap-l> got about 4 feet up
<snap-l> I want that studio
<rick_h_> snap-l: ouch, my wife says you should call the kitten snickers
<snap-l> I'm thinking assassin
<snap-l> But pixel is still pretty apt for her
<snap-l> she's lightning quick
<rick_h_> I like pixel
<jrwren> nullspace: you have a kid, or is that girl on your flickr a niece?
<snap-l> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/09/everyday-hulk/
<Dekkard> meetin tonight?
<snap-l> Dekkard: Last night
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-04
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> and all the iLovers cry that things are over blown and there's nothing to fear so long as they have their apple protective blanket. http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/04/hackers-release-1-million-ios-device-udids-obtained-from-fbi-laptop/
<rick_h_> http://corte.si/posts/security/udid-leak.html ouch
<snap-l> good morning
<jrwren> hrm, that is scary.
<rick_h_> yea, fail of the udid, at least people saw it coming and they were forcing apps to stop using it I think
<jrwren> lol @ fbi butthurt
<rick_h_> lol, love this thrashing of 'growth hacker' stuff that's been going around http://goo.gl/0uU66
<snap-l> rick_h_: Oh FFS
<snap-l> like brogramming, this needs to DIAF
<brousch> The boy just started Kindergarten today. This will be fun
<snap-l> yay
<rick_h_> brousch: congrats!
<rick_h_> so vote on which codemash talk I should submit. 1) Makefile from MUG but fleshed out a bit probably
<rick_h_> 2) Lessons learned from Bookie which will almost be 2yrs old by Jan
<brousch> What are the lessons?
<snap-l> They're both good
<rick_h_> that's the talk brousch :P
<brousch> I can't vote without some idea of the lessons
<shakes808> Good morning all. How was everyone's holiday weekend?
<rick_h_> brousch: it'd probably be something like: Code quality, setting expectations, finding the time, and project diversity: Lessons learned from two years hacking on an open source application.
<snap-l> lesson 1: users are whiny bitches
<shakes808> snap-l + 1
<brousch> I vote for "Abusing Makefiles for Fun and Profit"
<rick_h_> brousch: cool vote stored
<rick_h_> hmm, only 68 view of my pyohio talk, wonder if I should submit it to reddit r/python
<rick_h_> upvotes please! http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/zc2ne/pyohio_2012_starting_your_python_project_right/
<shakes808> http://lifehacker.com/5940197/1-million-apple-device-ids-leaked-12-million-total-stolen
<rick_h_> shakes808: yea, I've got a serious case of the Nelson's today
<snap-l> rick_h_: Upvoted
<rick_h_> snap-l: ty much
<brousch> the Nelson's?
<snap-l> har har
 * rick_h_ points finger and shouts "HAA! HAA!"
<rick_h_> doh, no jcastro
<snap-l> Yeah, he's not fully settled in
<snap-l> Iron Maiden, Rush, Metallical
<snap-l> Iron Maiden, Rush, Metallica
<snap-l> Iron Maiden, Rush, Metallica
<snap-l> Iron Maiden, Rush, Metallica
<snap-l> hmm
<brousch> Calm down d00d
<snap-l> Thought that would bring jcastro in here
<brousch> Damnit. I cannot add a link to my blog post on further instructions to the YouTube video
<brousch> Fuck spammers
<rick_h_> +1
<shakes808> rick_h_: the Nelsons? What is that?
<rick_h_> shakes808: simpsons
<shakes808> lol alright. That is the Nelson's that I was thinking about.
<shakes808> lol
<rick_h_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIrhVo1WA78
<rick_h_> just picture me doing that at the apple/fbi stories coming out today
<shakes808> Youtube is blocked here. But I can imagine that it is him doing hit "HA HA" and pointing at Apple and FBI lol
<jcastro> man, been here two days and it's already raining
<rick_h_> hah, thankfully
<rick_h_> rain == less lawn watering I need to do
<rick_h_> and clean my car from the travel back from up noth
<rick_h_> jcastro: did you see the markdown chrome app? Has preview and such.
<rick_h_> http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/27/3271095/textdown-chrome-markdown-web-app
<snap-l> jcastro: wb
<snap-l> I take credit for my incantations. ;)
<snap-l> Iron Maiden, Rush, Metallica
<snap-l> Also, my Squeezebox article is in the latest Linux Journal (Sept. issue)
<brousch> Nice
<brousch> Damn. I got some bad PDFs. I forgot how much RAM I need to fix these things
<brousch> I hit 4GB of swap before the process killed
<rick_h_> snap-l: congrats on the article
<rick_h_> ugh, I hear all this tearing and ripping as the flooring guy tears up the carpet
<rick_h_> it makes me cringe down here
<brousch> I fail as a father. I forgot to send lunch money
<brousch> Luckily they have me covered for the first 2 days
<snap-l> rick_h_: Thank you. :)
<rick_h_> brousch: hah, need to get that checklist
<brousch> His backpack this morning was so heavy he couldn't carry it
<rick_h_> awesome
<brousch> Ah, they have a website where I can top-up his lunch funds. This is nice
<brousch> ONly $2 for lunch. I'm going to eat there
<rick_h_> brousch: how old is your guy?
<jrwren> rick_h_: a downvote??? wtf, who would downvote that?
<rick_h_> jrwren: haters gonna hate :P
<jrwren> TextDown is rather silly IMO... pagedown lets anyone write that. https://code.google.com/p/pagedown/wiki/PageDown
<rick_h_> yea, the drag/drop and such for the local files is cool though which would be challenging I think iwth a web app
<brousch> rick_h_: 4 now. 5 in November. 5 in December is our Kindergarten cutoff
<rick_h_> brousch: ok, looking at my school system they've got kindergarten and then 'early 5's kindergarten'
<rick_h_> so was wondering if you kid was 5 or 6
<brousch> Yeah, each district has different things. Ours just has full day K at that cutoff
<rick_h_> ugh, my son's Dec 28th birthday means he'll basically be the oldest kid in class
<jrwren> so yours did first day of K?
<brousch> yeah
<rick_h_> their early 5 program has a dec 1st cutoff
<jrwren> congrats, mine too
<rick_h_> man, jrwren is the 4th person I know with a kid in K today
<brousch> Heh. 2007 was a good year. Top of the bubble, hopes soaring for everyone
<rick_h_> hah
<jrwren> yeah, lots of friend have kids in K today.
<rick_h_> jealous!
<shakes808> snap-l: That is awesome. I will look for it  :D
<jrwren> brousch: speak for yourself. 2006 was a shit year, where i got drunk for forgot to wear a rubber, which lead to a 2007 year of wtf am I getting myself into.
<brousch> jrwren: I thought you had like 5 kids
<rick_h_> lmao, ok didn't see that coming
<jrwren> brousch: lol, no.
<jrwren> brousch: i don't make the same mistake twice.
<jrwren> one and only one child.
<brousch> I wonder how I got that impression
<jrwren> maybe I use her as my excuse to not participate in things often?
<brousch> I don't know
<brousch> Woohoo, lunch deposit approved and logged. George will have lunch today
<snap-l> We are living in the future.
<brousch> indeed
<snap-l> and the company that brought it to us: AT&T.
<snap-l> (*snicker*)
<jrwren> school lunch?
<jrwren> you are letting your child eat that poison?
<brousch> Yep
<brousch> I think the website logs what they ate too
<jrwren> really???
<jrwren> that is facinating.
<brousch> To be precise, I expect it logs what they chose, not what they ate. They can swap food, throw it away, etc
<snap-l> every bit of food is RFID encoded
<brousch> Nice, then I can track it as it's pooped out too
<greg-g> seriously? they track what you eat now?
<brousch> I think so
<brousch> And the teachers are supposed to update some other website with what they did every day
<greg-g> wow, sounds annoying for the teachers
<greg-g> so much for parents having to talk with their kids
<greg-g> oh, and get off my lawn
<brousch> Yeah, seems crazy to me
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh, more ammunition to catch things early
<greg-g> the quantified child
<rick_h_> I know with my brother he'd be weeks behind in homework not turned in before a warning slip would go out to my aunt
<rick_h_> I guess I can see both ways, I'm all for more info available and do what you will with it
<greg-g> as though I should talk, my main job right now is making educational resources more like linked data
<greg-g> Na·zi [ˈnɑːtsɪ] n. 1. Someone who works on something for free for all to share, but doesn't do as i say. 2. National-Socialist
<greg-g> https://twitter.com/hbons/status/243017973240053760
<brousch> greg-g++ "the quantified child" I like that
<brousch> The helicopter parents are driving this insanity
<greg-g> yeppers
<snap-l> I'd like to thank my generation for fucking things up.
<rick_h_> hah
<jrwren> i blame the boomers.
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> the boomers did so much wrong with raising their kids
<greg-g> Dr. Spock wasn't right, ya'll. It was a major departure from everything we've been doing until then.
<rick_h_> I thought letting the schools do the raising was the problem :P
<greg-g> that too
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> sorry, but after playing part time dad to my (now 21yr old) brother and coming up on 3 of my own...if there's a magic book out there let me know because this stuff doesn't seem to be standard issue
<jrwren> its the parents that practice attachment parenting's fault
 * rick_h_ relates too close to the helicoptoer stuff I guess
<jrwren> 3 of your own???
<jrwren> you have 2?!?!?
<jrwren> and a 3rd on way???
<rick_h_> huh?
<rick_h_> own kid is coming up on 3yr old :P
<jrwren> ah.
<jrwren> right.
<brousch> See, this is how I get the wrong information :P
<greg-g> heh
<jrwren> i couldn't help myself greg-g :)
<greg-g> jrwren: I figured :P
 * greg-g is an unashamed AP practitioner
<brousch> What's that?
<rick_h_> heh, don't know much on that side tbh, but my wife did tell me about an awesome 4yr breast feeding AP experience she ran into that gave me the shudders
<brousch> "there are no conclusive empirical efficacy studies on Sears attachment parenting."
<greg-g> nor any other
<greg-g> but whatever moving on :)
<rick_h_> religion, politics, and parenting :)
<greg-g> yeppers :)
<greg-g> personal choices are personal
<rick_h_> widox: hey, keyboard report. How's it going?
<brousch> Oh man, I skipped the NMRA show this year and missed this http://www.flickr.com/photos/decojim/
<jrwren> now see... i'm anti-AP (not strongly) and yet i'm very pro long term breast feeding.
<jrwren> I don't see why cow milk is OK, but human milk is somehow strange or gross.
<widox> rick_h_: good. used the blues last week; started using the browns today
<rick_h_> jrwren: for me it's more the size/teeth and such that causes the shudder
<rick_h_> jrwren: my son can't tickle gently and the idea of the other thing just has me crossing my arms to protect myself :P
<rick_h_> widox: cool
<widox> rick_h_: wife was not excited about the noise from the blues :)
<rick_h_> widox: yea, I figured might be the case. If I didn't have my own office I bet I'd have a backup wife-friendly keyboard
<brousch> Here ya go http://www.michlug.org/
<rick_h_> brousch: ok, that's awesome
<widox> rick_h_: yeah... curious if that new guy will bring in his Filco tomorrow
<rick_h_> shakes808: make sure your co-workers comes back to CHC with his filco please :)
<rick_h_> poor guy, comes to one meeting and we're all "bring us your hardware!"
<widox> lego people amaze me
<snap-l> I have a big problem with parents relying on schools for everything for their kids
<snap-l> Also, corporal punishment is A+
<snap-l> Not abuse, but letting the child know who is in charge
<brousch> I have never had to strike my child. Putting him in the corner is as devastating to him as a waterboarding
<snap-l> And each child is different
<brousch> But I suspect he is atypical
<snap-l> That's the major thing
<jrwren> i gave up on corporal punishment, there may be times it works, but it certainly wasn't working.
<jrwren> it really does hurt me more than it hurts her.
<rick_h_> die zope...and stupid OOP based html form generation
<brousch> How should forms be generated?
<rick_h_> via html, maybe a single function that does some template-fu
<rick_h_> I'm all for creating widgets, but it doesn't need to be this pita
<rick_h_> and stacked 50 layers deep
<brousch> Is there a form module that does it that way?
<rick_h_> well there's a widget library
<rick_h_> and then widgets are tied into View objects and there's a ton of interaction/setup with it all that just makes it a ton more compliated than it feels like it needs to be
<rick_h_> but that's zope, why keep it simple when you can bring 10 interfaces to bear on the problem
<snap-l> zope on a rope
<rick_h_> hah
<Blazeix> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1901
<rick_h_> man youtube comments are stupid as can be
<rick_h_> "Error: please try again"
<rick_h_> oh, doesn't like the url, fine. Remove the url, "Post"
<rick_h_> "Error: please try again"
<rick_h_> hmmm, wtf...let me change the content I guess it doesn't like something.
<jrwren> snap-l: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb5QmcM5YhU
<rick_h_> "Error: please try again"
<rick_h_> finally reload the page and see "Comment removed: author name withheld"
<rick_h_> well then why can't it just say that ugh
<snap-l> jrwren: Yeah, I need to get some more Battlecross
<jrwren> snap-l: a guy at work here linked me to that. he says they are his son and/or his sons friends.
<greg-g> jrwren: http://inversephase.bandcamp.com/album/pretty-eight-machine
<jrwren> greg-g: yeah, i snagged it. its is only OK.
<jrwren> definitely fun at first, but some of the covers are pretty bad.
<jrwren> when listening in my car, i found myself wanting to turn it off.
<greg-g> I bet in the car, yeah
<snap-l> jrwren: Very cool. They've been making a real splash in the metal world
<rick_h_> well, the tearing out of the carpet seems to be done becuase the saw is kicking on now, wheee
<greg-g> rick_h_: not a work from coffeeshop day?
<greg-g> jrwren: I have to admit, I'm listening to it all and liking it for work background music
<rick_h_> greg-g: no, I don't like having people in my house without me here
<greg-g> fair 'nough
<brousch> "School was great!"
<rick_h_> awesome!
<jrwren> i can't wait to go home and hear all about it.
<rick_h_> sigh, you can't judge by the tools a person uses right?
<brousch> Wrong
<brousch> Judge all you want based on whatever you want. This is still America!
<greg-g> brousch: then how is he wrong if he doesn't?
<brousch> I am judging him for his non-judgmental attitude
<greg-g> luckily, judging is non-translative
<greg-g> (or whatever that mathematical property is)
<jrwren> trasitive?
<jrwren> judgy mc judgement pants can go judge a fastest slug contest
<jrwren> i'll snap my finger while yelling "You don't know me!"
<greg-g> transitive, yep
<rick_h_> speaking of legos today http://goo.gl/4r77H
<jrwren> wow, chrome is only 4yo.
<jrwren> that is AMAZING!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-05
<jrwren> rick_h_: i've gotten a lot out of your pyohio talk.  a couple of huge gems for me.
<brousch> Yeah, it was another good rick_h_ talk
<rick_h_> jrwren: ? cool
<jrwren> lots of beginner stuf that I didn't know about or how to use properly. even just setup.py
<jrwren> especially the setup.py develop command
<rick_h_> ah yea, must have stuff for lib dev
<rick_h_> jcastro: ping, you ever get with Dave in G+?
<nixternal> rick_h_: any chance your pyohio talk is online somewhere? wouldn't mind watching it. i got a lot out of a vim talk you did years ago :)
<Blazeix> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNSIDCwJxAg
<nixternal> rock on with your bad self. now if you just rick rolled me or carly rae jetson or whatever her name is, me....slick move :)
<snap-l> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD5P7RsC9TI
<nixternal> damn, his "I can haz software package" just blatently destroyed me :)
<greg-g> "how many have documentation.... that's not the code" :)
<nixternal> yeah, that was a favorite one there. though, i always have documentation
<nixternal> rick_h_: make sucks! cmake ftw
<greg-g> what's the best cross platform password manager? I want something I can leave instructions for Carrie to get access to.
<rick_h_> nixternal: :P
<rick_h_> greg-g: I've started to get Erica to use lastpass, though she's only using it in Chrome and on her phone so far
<brousch> Geekers. I watched this PyOhio video this morning while exercising. Check out my comment. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2M2SquTHhc&feature=plcp
<rick_h_> lol, awesome
<rick_h_> Thanks for supporting Pebble on Kickstarter. It's time for you to tell us where
<rick_h_> you live, and to select a color for your Pebble.
<rick_h_> woot!!!!!!!
<brousch> oooooh
<brousch> That's the android watch, right?
<snap-l> nice!
<rick_h_> brousch: well the bluetooth that talks to android right
<rick_h_> though it says I have until sept 30th to change my info so guess it's still at least a month out
<snap-l> I am a developer. I make things work
<snap-l> You expect to use whatever I build moments after it's completed, but that's OK, because I'm a developer, and I make things work
<rick_h_> snap-l: :) kick its butt
<snap-l> You wouldn't expect to drive on a road seconds after it's paved, but that's OK, because my bits are strong, and tested.
<rick_h_> woot!
<snap-l> (at least, that's what I wish were the case)
<rick_h_> snap-l: awesome dilbert reference
<brousch> I posted this to FB yesterday, but you haters can read it on Reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ze0z4/til_my_son_thinks_chicken_nuggets_are_made_by/
<snap-l> rick_h_: Thanks. :)
<rick_h_> brousch: nice
<jrwren> greg-g: keepass?
<jrwren> brousch: we've always been up front with the kid about where every bit of her food comes from.
<jrwren> we would go to a farm or the zoo and I'd ask her if she would like to kill and eat those animals and explain to her that its how meat gets on her plate.
<rick_h_> "umm, thank you george, you've got the best t-bones evar!"
<shakes808> Good morning all
<brousch> jrwren: I never really though about it. I've mentioned that meat is from animals, but I guess I wasn't specific enough on what "from" means
<brousch> He was under the impression the animals give us meat, like as presents or something
<jrwren> yeah, kids can't imagine killing something to eat it, unless they see it.
<jjesse> we've told caleb where the food came from
<jjesse> each time he eats meat we tell him
<jjesse> for a while he didn't like the texture of it so he was a veggie eater
<brousch> Yeah, George doesn't like unprocessed meat, like steak or chicken breast
<jrwren> zomg, my kid is the opposite.
<jrwren> she loves steak and chicken legs, but does not like hot dogs.
<jjesse> well she's smart hot dogs are gross
<jrwren> she does like sausage and bratwurst. those are less processed.
<jrwren> oh yeah, she is wonderful.
<jrwren> I go to restaurant with her and we order muscles as apetizer and we eat :)
<jrwren> so fun diving into muscles with a 4 or 5 yr old.
<brousch> Do you mean muscles as in what meat is made from, or mussels as in slimy seafood?
<jrwren> i mean the molusk which grows in the sea.  so I meant mussels not muscles
<jrwren> if you ate 'em slimy, you got 'em wrong.
<jrwren> try 'em again, they are delicious.
<brousch> I think you're saying that because you will get your jollies thinking of me eating a glob of snot
<snap-l> Mussels are good, but they have to be prepared right
<snap-l> too long, they're superballs
<snap-l> not enough, they're snotballs
<snap-l> But damn, they're good.
<jrwren> brousch: no way, because I love to eat them. I would wish you the joy that I have. What snap-l said.
<brousch> rick_h_: Next GRPUG is Makefiles vs fabric
<rick_h_> brousch: hah
<rick_h_> that's easy
<rick_h_> makefiles = app install, fabric = automating that setup/install across hosts
<rick_h_> done
<brousch> Oh great, now I need a whole new topic
<rick_h_> well just don't tell them how it ends I guess
<jrwren> exactly.
<jrwren> i'm using both here too.
<rick_h_> yea, they really are different uses. At least they're at their best at different uses
<rick_h_> but you can always shoe-horn a screw driver into a crowbar and such
<brousch> I think you'll need a grinder for that conversion
<brousch> A shoehorn will have little effect on a crowbar
<brousch> snap-l: You see this? http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/12/09/05/0512219/sprint-allows-lte-service-over-mobile-virtual-network
<snap-l> Yeah, unfortunately I haven't been following it because my phone isn't LTE
<snap-l> But it's nice to see Sprint cooperating
<snap-l> I think that's going to be key for them
<greg-g> brousch: Are you serious?! Are you crazy?! :)
<jjesse> yes brousch is crazy
<brousch> Yeah, it didn't help that I was cracking up laughing at the whole discussion
<snap-l> which one?
<brousch> snap-l: chicken nuggets
<snap-l> ah
<snap-l> Chik'n McDeadlets
<PainBank> anyone tried the Livio Radio app?
<snap-l> livio being... ?
<PainBank> livioradio.com
<PainBank> you might be interested in it snap-l... being a content producer
<jrwren> looks like hardware, what is the app for?
<PainBank> ios and android
<snap-l> Yeah, it's not clear what this iis
<PainBank> right, their web site is a bit vaguish
<snap-l> if it's just hardware to play shit in my car, OK, I guess it's cool
<snap-l> but if it's yet another music streaming service, then no thanks.
<jrwren> "more than 45,000 stations" are you suggesting snap-l run a station?
<PainBank> oh, yea, they sell hardware too
 * snap-l already programs for one station
<PainBank> if they pull that station... then...you can reference users to it.
<snap-l> Looks like yet-another-shoutcast streamer
<snap-l> like tune-in
<snap-l> for those of us who don't have bluetooth or aux-in jacks
<PainBank> collector
<snap-l> the controller interface looks nice.
<PainBank> they are local to us... Ferndale
<snap-l> but that's about the only thing that looks interesting about it
<snap-l> Cool. I can thonk them on the heads them
<snap-l> then
<PainBank> hehe
<snap-l> It's an FM transmitter w/ Bluetooth in a Bluetooth-direct world
<snap-l> And having to run their app? No thanks.
<snap-l> I already have BT in my VW, and an Aux-in cable on my Caliber.
<PainBank> there ya go
<snap-l> And my Squeezebox handles the rest
<snap-l> Had they released this in 2010, I'd be all over it
<snap-l> It's too late for this
<jrwren> exactly, too late.
<jrwren> even 2010 is too late for most.
<jrwren> this was a hot product in '07 or 08
<PainBank> alrighty
<PainBank> thanks for the thoughts.
<jrwren> i replaced my car audio head unit in my 10 yr old car, it has USB, charges my phone while i drive, direct audio control, its great.
<snap-l> PainBank: This would be awesome for the rental-car market
<PainBank> hmm...
<PainBank> perhpas
<snap-l> but I haven't touched a FM transmitter in a year
<snap-l> and used a cassette adapter on a car that didn't have BT or Aux IN
<jrwren> fm transmiters suck, I've never seen one work very well.
<PainBank> but having aux in still requires manipulation of the phone... which is one of the items the hardware tries to solve
<snap-l> What's the price on the hardware?
<snap-l> $50? $100?
<PainBank> jrwren: I have only used one, which had switches for setting the channel and yes, it sucked.  don't know how thiers works
<jrwren> new head units don't use aux in, they use USB and control ipod and android
<snap-l> If it's under $50, it's remarkable
<PainBank> I think like $100
<snap-l> if it's over $100, it's dead.
<PainBank> haven't priced it
<PainBank> that is just one of their products.
<jrwren> only a nutter would pay $100, when you can get a whole new car head unit for $150 and a great one for a little more.
<PainBank> they have a radio that does it...
<snap-l> PainBank: Yeah, they rebranded a Gracenote radio
<snap-l> whoopdie-freaking doo
<PainBank> prob like the squeezebox, but i haven't used one of those either
 * PainBank blankly stares off in to space having never used a Gracenote radio...
<rick_h_> #$@#$ hate them
<snap-l> PainBank: Squeezebox is awesome. I wrote a column for Linux Journal about it
<PainBank> haha
<rick_h_> if gracenote == grace audio that is
<PainBank> I know, I saw a post of yours about it sometime ago
<jrwren> squeezebox is AWESOME. I'm listening on squeeze slave RIGHT NOW
<snap-l> http://www.livioradio.com/pandora-radio-by-livio/
<snap-l> rick_h_: ^^
<rick_h_> yea, seems similar
<jrwren> $200
<PainBank> yup, expensive
<rick_h_> all these net radios are
<jrwren> i seriously don't get it.
<rick_h_> and no google music :(
<jrwren> for $200, I could get a $129 ipod touch and a "radio" dock. Guess which one is more powerful?
<jrwren> these companies are nuts, I feel bad for teir investors.
<PainBank> the google phone
<rick_h_> snap-l: https://twitter.com/rickasaurus/status/243383714908889090
<snap-l> rick_h_: Heh
<jrwren> hrm, that is a strange dilber.
<greg-g> yeah, didn't seem funny to me
<greg-g> of course, dilbert hasn't for years
<rick_h_> oh come on, that's funny :P
<snap-l> Philistines.
<brousch> My kid would gladly burn his Thomas lunch boxes for this http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f0b5/?cpg=gplus
<jrwren> it may as well be jar jar binks.
<rick_h_> heh, so greg-g better get a bookie android app before I ever do an iApp :)
<jrwren> is it weird that i prefer "".format() to % in python?
<jrwren> what would a bookie android app do?
<jrwren> let you retag? browse by tag and date?
<rick_h_> jrwren: no, .format is the preferred
<rick_h_> but it'll fail 2.6 and lower if I recall
<rick_h_> jrwren: a bookie android app would 1) Provide an intent to store urls from twitter/googlereader/etc to bookie
<rick_h_> 2) Provide the ability to see the list of bookmarks, search, and read the readable content of bookmarks from the web app
<rick_h_> 3) WHen I get the readable view, provide the read-it-later process to pull up your mobile device and read the parsed content of the articles marked !toread
<greg-g> rick_h_: you better :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: :P
<rick_h_> I've still got to see about that hook up for newsblur -> bookie
<rick_h_> I have to say, I'm jealous of how far he's gone with that
<jrwren> shit, i'm targetting 2.6 on this. I hope format works.
<rick_h_> http://docs.python.org/library/string.html#string-formatting
<rick_h_> yea, sorry I was off. Added in 2.6
<jrwren> yeah, i just confirmed
<jrwren> you scared me for a sec
<rick_h_> yea, sometimes that stuff in 2.5/6/7 blurs a little bit
<brousch> rick_h_: Yeah, I hit a problem with that early on trying to run Bookie on Dreamhost. They only had 2.5 at the time
<brousch> I should try again now that 2.6 is available on some servers
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, I'd hit it once in a while on older systems since the prev ubuntu LTS was 2.5 and RH stuff was 2.4/5
<jrwren> suddenly i'm more content to be on 2.6
<rick_h_> 2.7 ftw, argparse, ordereddict, dict/set comprehensions
<jrwren> dict comprehensions?
<jrwren> for k,p in dict doesn't work in 2.6?
<jrwren> oh wait... nevermind, I remember what you mean.
<rick_h_> {x: x*x for x in range(6)}
<rick_h_> {0: 0, 1: 1, 2: 4, 3: 9, 4: 16, 5: 25}
<rick_h_> generate a dict straight from a comprehension
<rick_h_> vs dict([(k, v) for x, x*x in range(6)])
<rick_h_> LTE users check their phone twice as often than 3G users. 39/day vs 63/per
<rick_h_> interesting quote ^
<brousch> Those bastards. They should pay twice as much!
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> grrr, promising jelly bean to new moto phones...where's my jelly bean on my nexus dammit!
<brousch> I thought you have had it since the beginning
<rick_h_> no, that was 4.0, not 4.1 which came out in the N7/Google IO
<brousch> Be happy you have 4
<rick_h_> no, I refuse :P
<brousch> I'm still all on 2.3
<rick_h_> Blazeix: did you root to something with jellybean? I might start looking at that path
<Blazeix> rick_h_: yeah, in the xda forums there are a bunch of jellybean-based roms
<Blazeix> i chose one that seemed somewhat legit and flashed it
<Blazeix> i've been meaning to try out AOKP, since that has a jellybean release now
<Blazeix> i was using that pre-jellybean and liked it
<rick_h_> yea, might have to check that out
<brousch> jrwren: Wait, what, doll house furniture?
<brousch> I must see this
<snap-l> brousch: You ever been to Frankenmuth?
<brousch> I have not
<snap-l> Rau's Country Shop has a TON of dollhouse stuff
<snap-l> Worth the day-trip
<brousch> I just wanted to see jrwren's stuff
<jrwren> brousch: i don't do it. i was just making suggestions. That one was inspired by The Wire
<brousch> jrwren: Bah, now I'm disappointed
<brousch> I had visions of you painstakingly carving cute little chairs and tea tables for your little girl, then painting them pink with little yellow flowers.
<brousch> How do you verify that something like this is legit? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGlJRjhnZlJ1Q2VzZVF1N3hQenQ4X1E6MQ#gid=0
<snap-l> brousch: I have no idea
<shakes808> Check
<rick_h_> dsschnau: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/772/ for select, but what insert are you looking to do?
<rick_h_> dsschnau: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/773/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-06
<rick_h_> snap-l: dude!!!!
<Painbank> is it me or is it that Dojo is just a pain in the ass to use/extend?
<rick_h_> heh, I've not used dojo in many a year...but that's my experience
<rick_h_> YUI FTW!
<Painbank> ya, I see your using it with bookie
<rick_h_> because it's awesome
<rick_h_> shakes808: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> morn
<rick_h_> ugh, sleepy. why can't we go back to bed?
<brousch> Because it's morning!
<brousch> Do I have to sing the good morning song to you, sleepyhead?
<rick_h_> double ugh
<rick_h_> snap-l: I see your old alcatel pals in the news today
<snap-l> rick_h_: Which, the patent portfolio for 4G?
<rick_h_> snap-l: the open source api thing
<rick_h_> on techcrunch this morning
<snap-l> orly?
<rick_h_> http://goo.gl/HpfxF
<jrwren> i think i was still in bed when rick_h_ asked that. or maybe i was just getting out of bed.
<jrwren> :p
<rick_h_> jrwren: huh?
<rick_h_> oh, about going back to bed heh
<jrwren> :)
<jrwren> i think I bought LU at 50 in 1999, alcatel-lucent can diaf
<rick_h_> ouch
<snap-l> jrwren: Yeah, it's not the most performant stock out there.
<snap-l> They're still trying to figure out the merger
<rick_h_> laptops with a number pad? wtf https://plus.google.com/u/0/104919222657565747428/posts/VSRYxb2ohGD
<snap-l> rick_h_: JoDee's last two laptops had numeric keypads.
<brousch> Some people love a full keyboard
<brousch> Our CPA brings a USB number pad with him when he is here
<snap-l> SHe crunches numbers.
<rick_h_> I don't even want it on my desktop...much less a freaking mass produced laptop
<rick_h_> yea, that's why they make usb number pads, for CPA's
<rick_h_> not build into the thing
<snap-l> Some folks want 'em
<snap-l> Just like some folks want keyboards that sound like a firing range. ;)
<rick_h_> what? can't hear over. Headphones on today :P
<jrwren> i used to punch a 10key reasonably well, but i've not done so i na long time.
<rick_h_> snap-l: first cards against humanity game scheduled woo! Thanks
<snap-l> Hey, no problem. :)
<rick_h_> http://bukk.it/acid.jpg <3
<rick_h_> http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/09/06/shit-apple-fanatics-say/ I should have done this video
<UnFixed> gestures.
<jcastro> smoser: mramm is stopping in plymouth so we can review each other's slides for stuff we're working on
<jcastro> if you feel the need to collaborate
<smoser> jcastro, time / place?
<jcastro> this afternoon, he's leaving AA in about 15 I think
<jcastro> place, whatever?
<jcastro> is there a cool place around here with wifis?
<snap-l> Libery St Brewing. ;)
<rick_h_> everyone ready for kindle day?
<rick_h_> dare I hope for a DX upgrade?
<snap-l> KinDay.
<rick_h_> ooh, think I'll get this paperwhite one for the wife. Boo that it won't ship until after her birthday
<brousch> They still make those non-color things?
<rick_h_> she can ditch that annoying light on hers
<snap-l> SIte isn't updated
<rick_h_> yea, hitting refresh
<rick_h_> guess they'll do it after they finish the presentation
<snap-l> You'd think they'd pull an Apple and put some "Coming Soon" nonsense there.
<brousch> Ug, this is awful https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Nj628ufciSc
<brousch> Looks like a good talk by chrismcdonough about how awesome Django is http://plope.com/static/presentations/djangocon2012/
<rick_h_> OMG OMG OMG Whispersync for voice is introduced
<brousch> voice?
<rick_h_> yea, finally sync for audible books it looks like
<rick_h_> if I listen on my phone, tablet, etc
<brousch> ah
<snap-l> Oh, nice
<rick_h_> another AMZ announcement, no more DX love. e-ink is 6" or bust
<rick_h_> ooh, even cooler than sync'ing audiobooks is going from audio to reading and back http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/06/amazon-audio-whispersync/
<brousch> Everytime I see "Paperwhite" I read "Paperweight"
<derekv> aaaannnnnddd  not explicitly setting character encoding anywhere in entire cluster of web apps & backends =/
<derekv> often i wonder about the idea of not doing work that isn't needed to fufill a user story
<rick_h_> explicit ftw
<brousch> Well it's better than implicit
<derekv> sometimes this is constructive, sometimes not "We should probably do X... but it works without doing X? ok lets not do X right now"
<derekv> lazyness to prevent premature generalization
<derekv> like, a powerful idea
<rick_h_> yea, sometimes you know things are worth doing off the bat because experience has tought you..pay now or pay more later
<derekv> powerfull like napalm
<derekv> its not like you make a user story like " application should continue to work after dec 31 "
<rick_h_> oh man...*droooollll* over some of those rooms http://detroit.curbed.com/archives/2012/09/the-sevenbedroom-vandusen-mansion-asks-750-k.php
<derekv> AS A developer I NEED TO write code without thinking about business value SO THAT I CAN not hate my job
<derekv> decomposed :
<rick_h_> <3 it https://bmark.us/goodbyedelicious/recent
<derekv> AS A developer I NEED TO win the lottory SO THAT
<rick_h_> lol
<derekv> whose that?
<rick_h_> some new user today
<rick_h_> with a username I <3
<derekv> =]
<rick_h_> and another 'haha!' for bookie https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/243806435417411584
<wolfger> o/
<wolfger> any CM7 freaks on here?
<rick_h_> krondor usually
<rick_h_> but think it's more CM9/etc
<rick_h_> unless your CM7 !+ Cyanogenmod
<wolfger> Yes, that is my CM7
<wolfger> no krondor atm
<wolfger> was brousch in cm?
<rick_h_> not sure, I think he might have on his nook tablet
<brousch> I have CM7 on my Nook color and old Droid 1
<derekv> add bookmark via intent works
<brousch> derekv: do you have the code up somewhere?
<brousch> or an apk?
<derekv> on github as androidbookie
<derekv> under derekv
<derekv> google gives ricks fork, maybe out of date :
<derekv> it seems
<derekv> i can provide an apk later tonight if its handy for anyone
<brousch> saves some eclipse work for those of us who don't compile apks much
<derekv> yea
<brousch> I just started running a 6 hour long test of a mediawiki importer for localwiki
<snap-l> Evening
<snap-l> reminder: This Sunday is the GLobal Jam
<derekv> itd be nice to convert to maven, do some sort of automatic builder
<derekv> doesnt make sence to call it ci if im not writing tests
<derekv> but i can make it work using branches
<brousch> tests are for the weak!
<derekv> i can appriciate tdd in a business context.  outside of that, i respect people who preffer it but
<derekv> no dogma
<derekv> tests are good
<derekv> im skipping them for now
<derekv> im doing it at work. it has its benefits, some trade offs, some limitations.  i wouldnt change it at work, probably most places could benefit from tdd
<derekv> thats my 2c
<derekv> im using connectbot any other good android ssh clients?
<rick_h_> snap-l: can't make jam this weekend :(
<derekv> awesome, already using my app
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-07
<derekv> oh newest changes arent on github yet i didnt have network
<derekv> now they are
<snap-l> rick_h_: Bah humbug
<derekv> whats global jam
<derekv> is it good on toast?
<derekv> 2 days, motherfucking dinasaurs on a spaceship
<snap-l> God Damn, kittens love trouble
<wolfger> Everybody even remotely related to naming graphics cards should be shot
<wolfger> furthermore, software designers who say you need "Graphics card XXX or better" should be shot
<wolfger> I mean, how the f* am I supposed to know if an HD 6480G is "better"  than an X1800?
<derekv> google.
<wolfger> Yes, of course, but the point is nobody should have to do that much work to know which graphics card they wish to purchase
<derekv> marketing.  its like entropy
<snap-l> THey could make it like APple
<snap-l> You need the new videocard
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2012/09/06/theme-change/
<Blazeix> nice, i like it
<snap-l> Blazeix: Thanks.
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> yes
<derekv> omg, it is
<derekv> thankfully, i remembered to sleep before this one happened
<rick_h_> always a good way to TGIF
<snap-l> Damn, I took allergy medicine, so the sleeping was optional
<snap-l> The worst part about GTD is doing something that isn't on a list, and wishing you could get the little high from marking it as done.
<brousch> Solution: LIST ALL THE THINGS
<rick_h_> Solution: throw you hands in the air and rip up your GTD list
<brousch> And my makefile grows some more. it now downloads and installs a patch to django after install
<snap-l> rick_h_: This would probably have been the week to do it. :)
<snap-l> I haven't done a weekly review in about a month because of this project
<snap-l> Also, automate all the things
<brousch> I would've stabbed myself in the eye if not for the makefile on this project
<snap-l> got a nice little high (instead of continually grumbling) for making a small script that reads SQL files, runs them via MySQL, and exports it as CSV
 * rick_h_ loves to hear other people find cool things useful
<rick_h_> brousch: how did your fabric/make meeting thing go?
<snap-l> what was once a chore is now 2 seconds.
<brousch> Every time I fix something, another little thing crops up, and I need to rebuild the whole venv and downloads and solr to try out the fix
<brousch> rick_h_: that's 2 weeks from now
<rick_h_> brousch: oh, thought it was wed topic
<brousch> No, that's GRLUG
<rick_h_> gotcha, my bad then
<brousch> heh, now I've started prepending all of my commands with 'make'
<brousch> 'make git push origin master'
<brousch> damnit
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> make push
<rick_h_> just go ahead and shortcut it :P
<rick_h_> must read for all burrito makers of the world http://goo.gl/NtAe8
<jrwren> make pushit real good
<snap-l> make ah pushit
<brousch> I'm getting a geekon from this Makefile, and it's all thanks to rick_h_
 * rick_h_ runs and hides
<snap-l> brousch: It's the thought "Oh, I don't have time to automate this" and then realizing how much time you'll save running it
<snap-l> and then you want to automate everything
<snap-l> which is why I have a smart alarm clock that I don't have to set every day.
<snap-l> and lights that turn on automatically
<jrwren> pretty soon you'll bring in autotools to generate that makefile for you :p
<snap-l> automation is a disease. Once you really catch it, you'll automate the whole damn thing
<snap-l> jrwren: true dat
<snap-l> I have a script to build the OMC episode automatically
<snap-l> and compose shownotes
<snap-l> because I'm lazy
<snap-l> laziness is the great programmer virtue
<snap-l> That's why we have computer do the work, and why we're not accountants.
<snap-l> data goes in, data comes out
<jrwren> well, THAT Kind of lazy is. I've worked with the other kind of lazy.
<snap-l> jrwren: That's sloth
<jrwren> the "I don't read books" and 'I don't want to learn new things" kind of lazy.
<jrwren> ah ha!
<rick_h_> man, what a freaking great cool morning
<rick_h_> COME ON FALL!!!!!
<rick_h_> favorite time of year
<jrwren> why can't I pip install pyrex ?
<rick_h_> wtf http://www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/greg.ewing/python/Pyrex/hg/
<jrwren> i dunno wtf.
<snap-l> Automate that shit
<snap-l> Never quite seen a hg repo like that
<jrwren> oh, i can pip install pyrex.
<jrwren> i'm a nub
<rick_h_> yea, it's listed on pypi so I would think you could
<rick_h_> but hell if I can get at their setup.py to see wtf it looks like with that 'access to source'
<jrwren> hrm... Pyrex.Distutils is hte issue then.
<rick_h_> ah, maybe you're venv is distribute by default and pyrex hates it with custom distutils muck ups
<jrwren> maybe, but it just says it can't find the module
<brousch> Some old ones use a wonky installer
<jrwren> and Pyrex/Distutils is right there. I can see it.
<jrwren> oh shit wait... i think this makefile is invoke the wrong python
<rick_h_> k, but is it in the python path, etc?
<rick_h_> ah, that'll do it
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/Makefile#L3 see line 3
<rick_h_> love it because with the makefile I almost never have to activate the venv to work on things
<brousch> rick_h_++
<jrwren> well, i got it to move on, so that is good.
<jrwren> yeah, if I were using a real make system I'd hack it up, but this is bsd make.
<derekv> So if I want to have a common ubuntu os image shared by some different machines
<derekv> ... basically I want to be able to put some boot time configuration overrides on a drive that will be mounted on /common
<derekv> the setup is this, two teams with two projects merged into one team with two projects.
<derekv> a new OS image, ubuntu will be copied to all the other machines from where it's set up now
<derekv> both the projects are in a seperate partition mounted on /common , which will also be copied around
<derekv> but getting both the projects to run on the same machine was a pain, we had the thought that in the future we might have two project drives, and boot a machine to one or the other
<snap-l> Are they VMs, or something else?
<derekv> no, bare metal, the image will be copied onto the target machines
<derekv> i'm thinking pretty hard about this idea now if it even makes sense
<derekv> the mountpoint /common becomes a misleading name
<derekv> since thats where the customizations go
<snap-l> derekv: Folks used to use Kickstart for that sort of thing. Not sure if they still do
<snap-l> (not to be confused with kickstarter, which is where people throw money at you)
<derekv> how would you set up a lab, if you wanted all the machines to say boot os from a network drive, but have a local drive that has overrides like hostname etc
<snap-l> They wouldn't share the same OS drive, but they'd share the configuration
<snap-l> derekv: LTSP
<snap-l> http://www.ltsp.org/
<derekv> not thin clients though
<snap-l> They don't have to be thin clients
<derekv> oh
<snap-l> at least I don't think they need to be thin clients. :)
<jrwren> ltsp++
<jrwren> it sounds like you just want pxe boot + kickstart though.
<jrwren> that handles the hostname override.
<derekv> i'm starting to think i suggest we put the effort into making the apps more portably deployable instead
<jrwren> if the only overrides you want are things like hostname, ipaddress, and things that are part of standard ubuntu /etc packages, then you don't need /common
<jrwren> you are reinventing the wheel.
<snap-l> jrwren: ++
<jrwren> definitely invest in app portability.
<jrwren> its easier than it seems IMO
<snap-l> and deployment as a package if possible
<snap-l> not a .deb, but a self-contained unit
<jrwren> decouple your app from a server.
<derekv> i think they have all kinds of linuxes on their servers
<derekv> rhel maybe
<snap-l> Or likely Centos
<derekv> i think we just deploy by copy of war
<snap-l> that seems to be pretty popular with datacenters.
<snap-l> derekv: Java shop?
<derekv> war, huh, good god yall
<derekv> yep
<snap-l> Chrysler?
<derekv> Cengage
<derekv> Gale
<snap-l> Ah
<derekv> (both)
<snap-l> Yeah, Java folks do stupid shit to deploy their code
<derekv> lol
<derekv> funny cause true
<snap-l> the .war is a neat concept, but you have to reboot the server to make it pick up the new code.
<snap-l> and Tomcat reboots like a fucking pig
<derekv> the process here isn't something i'd design, but its not bad
<snap-l> yeah, it's not terrible, but it's sub-optimal
<jrwren> i'd call it terrible.
<derekv> snap-l: we always have at least two nodes
<derekv> so that is how thats handled, just reboot one at a time
<snap-l> jrwren: You're used to better.
<derekv> yea i changed my mind
<derekv> we don't want different images imo
<derekv> we want this to expose ways we can improve the app
<derekv> =]
<snap-l> Also, you work for Cengage?
<derekv> on contract
<snap-l> I know you have zero popwer in this, but tell them to stop supporting bullshit like SOPA
<derekv> =[
<snap-l> Love their books, but can't abide a technology publisher acting like that.
<derekv> snap-l: i wish you hadn't said anything
<snap-l> Now, go forth and impotently tell them that. ;)
<derekv> i'm not sure what that'd accomplish
<snap-l> derekv: I worked for ALU, which has a history of unleashing patent lawsuits
<snap-l> some mornings I had to hold my nose.
<derekv> i'm a contract worker.
<snap-l> yeah, I know
<snap-l> people would ask me stuff about Ford / Chrysler when I worked there on contract
<snap-l> Just say "let me direct you to someone who can help", or if you really don't care, say "I'll let someone know"
<snap-l> and then merrily go about your day.
 * snap-l waits for derekv to say "I'll let someone know". ;)
<derekv> i'll just start wearing a guy fawlks mask
<derekv> to work
<derekv> can we just talk about how i feel about java
<derekv> i feel like its training wheels
<jrwren> its simple, find a new contract, leave this one, and tell them why.
<derekv> universities : we teach students to ride with training wheels because thats what the industry uses, industry: we only hire people riding with training wheels because they are easy to find, java devs: i only ride with training wheels because thats who gets hired
<derekv> can we talk about click to focus?
<derekv> i'm going to accelerate dev on androidbookie and get a release out sometime this month
<derekv> then start work on something new
<derekv> that I can monitize
<brousch> monetize the bookie!
<brousch> fork the server, hard code your client
<derekv> bookie enterprise
<brousch> then gittip rick_h_ $0.01/wk
<derekv> or just put reasonable bounties on features that'd make it easier for me
<derekv> where the f is workspace settings on this cinnamon thing
<derekv> wonder how to form a business model around "I hack up a new filesystem"
<snap-l> ask the Andrew Filesystem folks
<snap-l> First: start off as a research project, funded by the NSa
<snap-l> next: graduate, and start a company around your research
<rick_h_> derekv: charge for the android app man.
<rick_h_> derekv: $5 app in the market. I'll pay and link it up on the front page/welcome email and all that
<rick_h_> @$##@ ran out of material for the flooring job, and it's a 2wk backorder
<rick_h_> I just love home improvement projects
<snap-l> rick_h_: Oh shit
<rick_h_> yea, sucks. So bare stairs are kind of ugly
<snap-l> Is the house going to be livable in the interim?
<rick_h_> yea, just need to spend some time pulling staples from the stairs so the pets/boy don't hurt themselves
<rick_h_> the rest is trim so we'll just setup and they'll have to finish that up later
<rick_h_> http://elzr.com/blag/a-new-desk cool stuff, I really like the coffee table/book shelf
<snap-l> Damn, I like that
<rick_h_> http://www.david-pickett.com/36340/358302/portfolio/nook-coffee-table for the coffee table specific site
<rick_h_> http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4559 interesting CC post
<brousch> rick_h_ http://dvice.com/archives/2012/09/aquarium-bed-le.php
<rick_h_> hah, the day that springs a leak...
<rick_h_> 650 gallons...man
<rick_h_> I want 650 gallons in the wall between the living room/my bedroom
<brousch> Just don't shake the bed too much
<rick_h_> brousch: here you go https://github.com/hhatto/autopep8
<greg-g> snap-l: dude, I love ting so far (my number transfered last night!)
<snap-l> greg-g: Awesome. Glad to hear it. :)
<snap-l> Open Metalcast is on at 3pm today on Metal Injection
<rick_h_> go to google.com and enjoy
<snap-l> Nice. :)
<rick_h_> http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Desktop_in_the_cloud is the django thing I worked on back in June
<brousch> rick_h_ "This is tool, that automatic generated to pep8 checked code. "
<brousch> That inspires my confidence
<rick_h_> not everyone is a native english speaker. I've learned to be a bit more forgiving of that stuff I guess
<brousch> It looks like he fixed it in the code itself though "A tool that automatically formats Python code to conform to the PEP 8 style
<brousch> guide."
<rick_h_> brousch: a MP in the making
<brousch> mp?
<rick_h_> sorry, merge proposal aka pull request
<greg-g> heh, rick is talking Launchpad-speak now instead of github-speak :)
 * rick_h_ hangs his head in shame
<snap-l> OMC is on the air
<rick_h_> http://i.imgur.com/QCzXh.jpg cool
<jrwren> do you have to have an ubuntu sso to use that remote greeter feature?
<derekv> rick_h_: i don't know the code is on github not sure if i want to charge for it
<derekv> actually a model based on charging for skins has occured to me before
<rick_h_> derekv: I say go for it. The code is there, but for the ease of simple app store stuff
<derekv> tru
<rick_h_> just saying I'd happily sent $$ your way for making it easy and even if it's only coffee money it's all good imo
<rick_h_> and people can build an apk/install themselves if they want
<rick_h_> but it's your thing, and we've only got some 138 users all together and it's not like it's going to get 1M (or even 1K) downloads any time soon
<derekv> Yea I don't care that much.
<derekv> whether i get money for it or not
<derekv> I mean to make a go at actually making money
<derekv> if i get a few apps out, even if I only average 1k or so ... i might make a try for full time
<rick_h_> very cool
<derekv> i could survive on pretty low income, just not indefinatly
<derekv> and there'd always be ood job work to help
<rick_h_> right, try it and worth a shot
<rick_h_> if you can pull it over big win, if not, well at least you learn/gain a lot of exp for that next position
<derekv> hackhackhackhackhack
<derekv> darn, left my kb at work
<derekv> stupid dell keyboard
<derekv> wost thing to type on
<derekv> laptop is much better
<brousch> Fuck that http://www.droid-life.com/2012/09/07/entirety-of-amazons-new-kindle-fire-lineup-is-ad-supported/
<rick_h_> yea, I'm not really in the market, but I know when I bought the kindle white paper I grabbed it without offers.
<rick_h_> I don't want ads on my devices
<derekv> I'd like to find dead thing in my garage that smells
<derekv> google local is of no help
<derekv> that is just unpleseant
<derekv> my garage has this shed built off the back of it
<derekv> haic job
<derekv> probably whatever is dead is dead in there
<derekv> its horrible, attraction for undesirable critters
<brousch> http://www.ericbullington.com/articles/2012/08/17/a-framework-for-a-new-mobile-era
 * derekv goes off to create a new mobile os
 * derekv kicks over his garage
<brousch> Kivy is high on my list of stuff to try
<derekv> yea i think that shed has to come down
<brousch> Fire
<derekv> funny, 2nd person to suggest that
<derekv> FS 4x Winterforce winter tires, good tread 195/65 R15
<derekv> if anyone knows anyone who could use them
<brousch> $5
<derekv> welp, thats the highest bid so far
<brousch> Ha! I will flip them on ebay for $10
<brousch> Sucker!
<derekv> i think i might wait for more bids
<derekv> ;)
<rick_h_> heh, one more reason no fire http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/09/kindle-fire-sets-microsofts-bing-as-default-search-engine/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-08
<rick_h_> anyone know of a company looking for an entry level sys admin?
 * llua is now watching: [Kyuubi]_Fairy_Tail_146_[720p][19FDFF3F].mp4 [MPlayer SVN-r35014]
<llua> wrong channel.
<greg-g> what the flippity, I can't get this phone to show up as a usb device
<greg-g> what the flippity, I can't get this phone to show up as a usb device
<greg-g> oh, wonderful: http://forums.androidcentral.com/sprint-galaxy-s-ii-epic-4g-touch/191147-ics-4-0-4-morning-lost-usb-mass-storage.html#post1978071
<greg-g> where's snapl to blame when I need to
<brousch> use mpt
<brousch> It's slow
<snap-l> MOrning
<_stink_> yo
<snap-l> whassup?
<brousch> chicken butt
 * snap-l <3 Diablo Swing Orchestra
<snap-l> need to get their latest.
<rick_h_> best weather day ever!
<snap-l> Yeah, no kidding
<rick_h_> ok, send good wishes my way. We have our first child's birthday party event to go to in a bit
<rick_h_> I have no idea who abbey is, but hope she likes legos and play doh
<jrwren> rick_h_: we might go for an entry level sysadmin if he is really passionate about cloud and exploration in general.
<jrwren> is it your bro?
<rick_h_> jrwren: no, some paitent's son from my wife
<rick_h_> I don't get it, but she came home with this guys resume
<snap-l> rick_h_: "Your husband does computers, right?"
<rick_h_> looks like he graduated from UM-Flint like myself in dec 2011 and looking
<rick_h_> "he's not had good luck with monster or something. That's a site right?"
<jrwren> probably doesn't want to commute to AA ?
<jrwren> compsci grad?
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, compsci/network and wants to stay away from programming it sounds like
<jrwren> hrm, i wonder why...
<jrwren> red flag!
<jrwren> i'll pass.
<rick_h_> actually sounds very much like myself. "How do those programmers sit still for 8hrs a day ..."
<rick_h_> hah!
<rick_h_> at least that was my thing. I didn't like programming out of college
<rick_h_> had horrible classes I guess and liked moving around more, interacting with more people
<jrwren> there are a lot of jobs where you don't interact with people, but there are also a lot of jobs where you do... a lot!
<snap-l> then, when rick_h_ got people out of his system, he was ready to sit in a closed-in-space with nothing but a laptop
<snap-l> jrwren: Like agriculture
<jrwren> its too bad that the jobs has these weird stereotypes.
<jrwren> yes, i suppose a lot like agriculture.
<snap-l> THat was what the MOISE test said I should be
<snap-l> because I "like data" and "don't like interacting with people"
<jrwren> you might be a comodity crop farmer and not have to deal with people, or you might farm vegetables and sell at your local markets and deal with hundreds of people
<snap-l> so I hacked the test to figure out how to get it to say (at the time) "Data processing"
<jrwren> agriculture eh? hilarious.
<jrwren> snap-l: that is funny, i was probably along similar lines.
<snap-l> Watched an old Dr. Who last night (Hartnell years). Was funny seeing their image of this computer "from the future"
<jrwren> but then i found out I do like interacting iwth smart people of similar interest, i just like interacting with average fools.
<snap-l> Giant tape cabinet, lots of lights, and asked questions. Not only did the answers have to be truthful, but they needed to be correct
<brousch> I only like interacting with digital people
<snap-l> brousch: Second Life pervert, eh? ;)
<brousch> You are my digital people
<derekv> I fail at "i'm going to do a blog"
<brousch> derekv: You can always go back later
<brousch> I blog in spurts
<jcastro> rick_h_1: hey
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtFOXq_iIe4
<jcastro> dudes, did you know DTE has this smartgrid stuff?
<greg-g> that's neat
<jcastro> I am going to ask about it
<greg-g> he keeps saying "point 3 cents per hour" which is annoying the hell out of me :)
<greg-g> haha, and he has a landline phone! (which rings at the end)
<jcastro> heh
<greg-g> jcastro: judging from here and -community you look to be geeking out on home appliance stuff hardcore, hell man, *light bulbs*?
<jcastro> yes
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> I am buying a house
<jcastro> so I want to be hardcore efficient
<greg-g> word
<greg-g> especially in A2 that makes a diff
<jcastro> wait until I get my worms
<greg-g> anywho, time to go replace handlebar tape on my bike, later
<greg-g> oh really?!
<jcastro> I am going to do worm composting
<greg-g> composting worms?
<jcastro> yeah, indoors
<greg-g> nice!
<greg-g> I did that for a while
<jcastro> no smell, totally aerobic
 * greg-g approves
 * greg-g goes
<jrwren> i think I knew, since I'm a DTE shareholder, and I'm getting my smart meter installed soon.
<jcastro> I mailed them asking
<jcastro> I would be so in that.
<jcastro> especially since the meters are zigbee, which means it speaks the same protocol as the Nest.
<jcastro> so I can do "set the thermostat to whatever saves me the most money"
<jcastro> and it would actually have enough data to work
<jcastro> (theoretically)
<jcastro> like the GE ones that are compatible can like, turn on the dishwasher during offpeak hours, etc.
<jrwren> i should say proud DTE shareholder :)
<rick_h_1> jcastro cool
<derekv> Maybe the cancel button is a bit silly for android activity, you have the back button
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-09-09
<snap-l> Pyweek started, and I'm toast already.
<archpower> hey
<archpower> how is it going?
<greg-g> hi there
<archpower> Hi greg
<archpower> how are you?
<greg-g> I'm doing pretty well, just re-setting up my backup drive (I had a harddrive crash in my RAID array, rebuilding it with btrfs, but right now making a copy of all my unique data, eg photos and videos)
<rick_h_> I am victorious at cards against humanity! bow before my inapproporiateness!
<archpower> http://postimage.org/gallery/17lpbclo/
<archpower> Look at the new addition to the collection.
<tony-smlr> We are Live!!  http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=N126dsvJP48
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> Reminder: Global Jam is tonight: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-michigan/1942/detail/
<brousch> rick_h_ You need to move to Portland http://bikeportland.org/2012/06/28/with-six-kids-and-no-car-this-mom-does-it-all-by-bike-73731
<snap-l> brousch: ixnay onay ethay ortlandPay.
<brousch> But look, his people are there!
<jrwren> pyweek?
<rick_h_> lmao love the java example http://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer/comments/zkdv1/9082012_challenge_97_easy_concatenate_directory/
<greg-g> rick_h_droid++
<greg-g> snap-l: nice, Ting is based out of Mississippi
<greg-g> I like supporting non-SF startups
<greg-g> (too much money here already :) )
<rick_h_droid> greg-g what did I do?
<greg-g> rick_h_droid: the DailyProgrammer link and the java example
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> Hello from Caribou
<snap-l> Anyone jamming yet?
<derekv> caribou?
<snap-l> Yeah, we're here until close in the back room
<snap-l> jamming on Ubuntu stuff
<derekv> i see
<derekv> working on the android bookie for the next few minutes then i'm off to do something else
<derekv> q
<snap-l> No worres. :)
<snap-l> I'm going through askubuntu.com
<derekv> is my bookmark object responsible for knowing how to json-ify itself
<derekv> this is what I'm asking myself right now
<derekv> probably this is essentially the wrong question
<derekv> the correct question is WWJD
<derekv> WWJCD
<derekv> what would jackie chan do
<snap-l> Pretty sure Jackie Chan hasn't JSONified anything.
<derekv> Jackie Chan would probably have a kunfu fight against multiple attacters and then fall/jump off something
<derekv> I should be more like that.
<brousch> I always ask, "What would rick_h_ do?", and then do that half-assed
<derekv> There's something kindof "almost but not quite" about OOP in general
<snap-l> brousch: heh
<snap-l> WEll, OOP is sort of half-assed by a lot of folks, if the OOP purists are to be believed.
<rick_h_> derekv: so bookmarks are model objects and all model objects know how to json-ify themselves...so in my code the answer is an indirect 'yes'
<snap-l> YEah, I think it's more a case of creating an interface to let the objects give enough info to be jsonified
<snap-l> so you don't repeat yourself in copy / pasting the same json foo
<snap-l> but if you pass it to a jsonifying method, you'll get the JSON you want.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-02
<jrwren> tick tock
<gamerchick02> 2 minutes and look i'm still here
<cmaloney> hello all
<cmaloney> Who all is here?
<gamerchick02> howdy cmaloney
<monkeyjuice> here
<gamerchick02> i'm actually here. hah
<cmaloney> Woo woo
<gamerchick02> i'm watching Silk too so if 'm slow… :)
<cmaloney> Agenda for the meeting is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/519/detail/
<cmaloney> Thanks to everyone for coming out on this Labor Day weekend. :)
<gamerchick02> eh, i was already here. missed RR so i figured i'd make it to this meeting.
<gamerchick02> :)
<cmaloney> Oh, let's get started then
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/519/agenda/1697/update/
<cmaloney> yeah Verification
<cmaloney> As expected, there has been a change in what used to be called the approval process for loco teams
<cmaloney> We previously decided that the old model was pretty resource intensive, and thus decided not to go through with it an dlet our approval status lapse.
<gamerchick02> ok
<cmaloney> With this new change, it doesn't appear that it'll take much to keep verified status
<cmaloney> Should we go through with verification?
<cmaloney> I'd like to hear if anyone has any sentiments they'd like to share about this
<cmaloney> My personal feeling is it's still a little much to do for verification, but I think it would be worth the effort
<gamerchick02> i think it should be fine. sorry was reading hte link you provied.
<gamerchick02> *the, i can't type tonight
<cmaloney> The only problem is I can't find the previous bug that we had for reapprovlal
<gamerchick02> we had a bug for that? sorry i've not been here in awhile. i'm sorry
<cmaloney> so I'll have to check with the loco council to see what we'll need to do t omake it happen
<cmaloney> It was a private bug
<gamerchick02> ok
<cmaloney> I'm not sure who had access to it
<cmaloney> any dissenting opinions?
<gamerchick02> i don't think i did but it doesn't matter.
<cmaloney> ok. if someone doesn't want us to go through with verification, please let me know and we'll discuss
<cmaloney> our approval bug had until October, so there is still time
<gamerchick02> what's the advantage of going through it or not?
<gamerchick02> or disadvantage?
<cmaloney> iit makes getting things from Canonical easier
<cmaloney> that's about it
<gamerchick02> then let's be verified. *shrug*
<cmaloney> Yeah, previously it was quite the ordeal
<cmaloney> felt more like an inquisition
<gamerchick02> "nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!!"
<cmaloney> Or like some Egyptian god was weighing your hear to see if you were worthy
<gamerchick02> yeah! sorry, whenever i hear that word i think of Monty Python.
<cmaloney> I don't think anyone in this channel didn't think that way. :)
<gamerchick02> :)
<cmaloney> Anywho, moving on
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/519/agenda/1698/update/
<cmaloney> Who all is going to Ohio Linuxfest?
<cmaloney> I know Jorge is
<cmaloney> I know rick_h and I aren't
<gamerchick02> i'm probably not.
<cmaloney> along with waldo323
<cmaloney> Yeah, I don't think we're going to have much participation then
<gamerchick02> sorry but work. :(
<gamerchick02> also i have nobody to stay with.
<cmaloney> If someone is going, please contact the Ohio Loco (Steve Kellat) and see if there's something we can do to help
<cmaloney> that said, I think it's going to be pretty light this year.
<cmaloney> However, that brings us to the next part:
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/519/agenda/1696/update/
<cmaloney> Ubuntu S-Series Global Jam
<cmaloney> Last time we were able to do this all remotely
<gamerchick02> S-series?
<cmaloney> And I think that trend will continue
<cmaloney> yeah, we're up to 13.10 (Saucy Salamander, i think)
<gamerchick02> derp. sorry!
<cmaloney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-announce/2013-March/000004.html
<gamerchick02> i'll try to be on in the evening but my job blocks like everything so no irc during business hours
<gamerchick02> danke
<cmaloney> That's quite alright. It'll be pretty much on from Friday to Sunday
<cmaloney> as before, if you're looking to jam, just hop onto IRC and say "I'm jamming" and see if anyone else might be jamming
<cmaloney> Hopefulyl we can get a little more folks involved.
<gamerchick02> sweet. i'll see if i'm free.
<cmaloney> I'll also make sure to drop it on the calendar
<gamerchick02> awesome. i'll make sure my main machine is logged into irc and i'll hang in the room
<cmaloney> OK
<cmaloney> That brings us to the release party
<cmaloney> James Hice was looking into places for that
<cmaloney> So, more to come, as he's not around at the moment
<cmaloney> That's likely to happen in October, and is one of the times that we can get together to celebrate
<gamerchick02> sounds like fun. i really wanted to go to the last one but my friend's baby shower was that weekend. i promised i'd go. :(
<cmaloney> Which leads me up to the last item on the the list
<cmaloney> jcastro had an idea for getting together at the end of summer / beginning of fall to have a cook-out
<cmaloney> Which sounds awesome
<gamerchick02> it does.
<cmaloney> For some reason he thinks it should be around Royal Oak.
<gamerchick02> royal oak isn't too far from me.
<gamerchick02> RE release party; i think i have something on oct 12th that i absolutely must attend for Nile. don't schedule round me but i can't be there if it's that weekend.
<cmaloney> http://www.ci.royal-oak.mi.us/portal/departments/recreation/facility-and-pavilion-rentals
<gamerchick02> my apartment complex in auburn hills also has a picnic area
<gamerchick02> not sure what i have to do to reserve it but that's also a thought.
<cmaloney> I'm a resident of Royal Ok, so I could rent it out
<cmaloney> we'd need to agree on a date, and I could make the trek down to do the rental.
<gamerchick02> nice
<gamerchick02> you'd want reimbursment for the rental. and that's no problem for me to throw in $10 or so
<cmaloney> That's no biggie.
<gamerchick02> ok
<cmaloney> Anywho, watch the mailing lists for more information
<cmaloney> That's all I have for now. Anyone have anything else?
<jrwren> nope
<gamerchick02> i will have more time for bug triage. i've not contributed in a long time and i feel bad about that.
<cmaloney> Yeah, I think life has become more hectic for all of us
<cmaloney> There's currently a push to get the teams more "energized"
<gamerchick02> mine has become less hectic, much to my disappointment.
<gamerchick02> energized. there's a good word.
<jrwren> i wonder if the lack of energy is because it isn't needed.
<jrwren> ubuntu is damned good. is work needed?
<gamerchick02> *shrug* i'm still employed and as busy as ever in Nile…
<gamerchick02> that's a good point, jwren
<gamerchick02> i look at things and i'm like "what can i contribute to this?"
<cmaloney> jrwren: there's always something to be done
<cmaloney> but frankly I couldn't care less about tablet or phone OS
<cmaloney> That and I'm already falling behind and getting discouraged in things that I actually care about
<gamerchick02> i'd like a simpler way to fix my ATI graphics drivers than "backup before kernel update and reinstall OS and drivers and programs"
<gamerchick02> sorry to hear that, cmaloney.
<cmaloney> It's my own apathy demons. :)
<gamerchick02> personally? i think Android is "good enough" for a phone/tablet OS. not sure if ubuntu can compete with Android and ios.
<gamerchick02> i have apathy demons. not to be confused with deamons. :-P
<cmaloney> Anywho, if nothing else, I move we adjourn to the mailing lists. :)
<gamerchick02> that works
<cmaloney> Thanks everyone for taking the time out to meet!
<cmaloney> Now go make something awesome
<cmaloney> or at the very least, don't kill each other.
<gamerchick02> i'm watching Silk. and going to the Ren Fair tomorrow. awesome will have to wait till Tuesday.
<gamerchick02> and i'm going to Canada on Wednesday. :)
<cmaloney> Fun times
<cmaloney> OK, heading off for a while. Laterness.
<gamerchick02> see you. so am i. :)
<rick_h> cmaloney: hah, yea so we'll have to adjust the 50 point thing. It borked http://www.itnews.com.au/News/355204,why-paypal-chose-openstack.aspx
<brousch> rick_h: breadable content in RSS is working with goread.io
<rick_h> brousch: sweet
<rick_h> brousch: released that last week
<brousch> yeah. I hadn't tried it yet
<rick_h> brousch: cool, well good to know it's better.
<cmaloney> rick_h: figures.
<rick_h> cmaloney: yea, the slide at the bottom is picked as the main content to display
<cmaloney> ugh
<cmaloney> did the previous version dothat too?
<rick_h> https://codereview.appspot.com/13469043
<rick_h> I don't think so
<rick_h> jcastro: http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/9653442379/sizes/l/ getting some love at company HQ
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> Just replaced my ATI card with an NVidia card
<cmaloney> because ATI / AMD have pissed me off with their shit drivers for the last time for a while
<brousch1> Intel or DIAF
<cmaloney> brousch1: Intel can DIAF
<cmaloney> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=high+performance+Intel+video+cards&l=1#seen
<cmaloney> vs high performance nvidia graphics card
<cmaloney> high performance ati graphics card
<brousch1> Who needs high performance? You some kind of FPS gamer?
<brousch1> I'd rather have a card that just works without fiddling
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-03
<jrwren> TIL: there is a brewery named brubuntu
<cmaloney> jrwren: where is this. I think there's a field trip waiting for us
<cmaloney> New Open Metalcast released.
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> cmaloney: I'm not sure. location wasn't listed on the untappd app...
<jrwren> might be someones homebrew
<gamerchick02> wahoo look who has a day off and is on irc!
<gamerchick02> hrm, not enough coffee in the room yet, i see.
<jjesse> morning
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> And yeah, we're here.
<cmaloney> I'm just working on a report yippee shittie
<jjesse> yay for reports
<gamerchick02> get those TPS reports done yet?
<gamerchick02> :-P
<gamerchick02> but it's strange being here and hanging out with you guys. i'd love to have IRC access at work. no internet at work though
<jjesse> cmaloney, would you rather create reports or a powerpoint presentation?  cause i might be willing to trade
<waf> gamerchick02: nice, does work give you guys an extra day off, or are you taking this as a vacation day?
<gamerchick02> haha. waf. no. i'm going to Canada tomorrow with  my mom and decided not to drive up to Saginaw yet again tonight after driving down to Auburn Hills yesterday.
<cmaloney> jjesse: Depends on the presentation. :)
<gamerchick02> also i wasn't in a state to drive back down to Auburn Hills. went to the Ren Fair. didn't drink too much but i wanted another cider. :-P
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> So you called in "meh"
<gamerchick02> cmaloney, i talked to my boss last week. :-P
<gamerchick02> she knows i'm taking two days off.
<cmaloney> So you pre-called in "meh". ;)
<gamerchick02> i wish the Canada thing was today instead of tomorrow because i could take just today off and work tomorrow
<gamerchick02> cmaloney, i asked for the days off. :-P
<gamerchick02> i take one week for Supreme and… uh… maybe a couple others during the year?
<ColonelPanic001> I enjoy calling in "meh".
<cmaloney> I'm just messing with you. :)
<ColonelPanic001> Hi gamerchick02.
<gamerchick02> hi ColonelPanic001!! long time, no see.
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: You haven't taken your turn for so long in govsgo that I forgot my password. :)
<ColonelPanic001> crap
<cmaloney> and I'm not sure what it is because I didn't write it down. :)
<ColonelPanic001> I just went
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<gamerchick02> cmaloney, that's ok. i just don't take a lot of time off, i guess.
<gamerchick02> cmaloney, you write your passwords down? i am disappoint.
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: Thank you
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: in encrypted files
<gamerchick02> but you need the password to get to your… passwords… right?
<gamerchick02> :-P
<ColonelPanic001> I use KeePassX
<ColonelPanic001> I don't even know my passwords for a lot of things, by memory.
<gamerchick02> i should start using one of those.
<cmaloney> Actually, I used openid.
<cmaloney> Whew
<ColonelPanic001> gets me away from using the same 10ish char passwords for everything
<cmaloney> OK, I'll take my turn later.
<ColonelPanic001> instead I just auto-generate 20 char characters each time so they're all different, etc.
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, no rush
<cmaloney> obviously. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> gamerchick02: lastpass gets mentioned a lot, but I like KeePass. Maybe just give them both a try. I haven't tried any others, couldn't compare
<gamerchick02> i don't even remember the one i tried… lastpass i think, but i was too lazy to set it up. :-P
<gamerchick02> Ren fest was fun yesterday
<rick_h> woot http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1001373341
<gamerchick02> that's cool
<gamerchick02> i've always wondered why you couldn't get the ebook version of a print book that you bought for free or reduced price
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> so due to a surge of inappropriate content at conferences, OLF wants speakers to turn in slides early
<rick_h> jcastro: :/
<jjesse> who deems what is inappropriate and what isn't?  that is can something be offensive to me and not the people who approve the slides?
<brousch1> jjesse: Then you should've been on the approval board :P
<jjesse> brousch1, haha
<jjesse> no matter what is approved you will always offend someone, especially in larger settings like a conference
<gamerchick02> that's a good point, but people can keep things kind of business appropriate, yes?
<jjesse> absolutely but in my mind a conference like that would limit what people could say
<brousch1> That would make for the worst Linux conference ever
<gamerchick02> ah
<jjesse> can i deem something inappropriate if i disagree w/ it?
<gamerchick02> i've never been to one.
<jcastro> I just think it's dumb because no one's every said anything stupid at OLF
<jcastro> just because people in some other conference suck
<gamerchick02> i was thinking pictures of naked ladies or something in a PP presentation
<jjesse> i'm sorry i disagree w/ your presentation so as a member of the board i'm going to deem it inapproriate
<cmaloney> I blame brousch1's horse droppings slide at PyOhio for starting this surge
<brousch1> :P
<gamerchick02> which is inappropriate.
<gamerchick02> that is kind of gross. *le shrug*
<cmaloney> jjesse: One would hope that folks would be more professional
<jrwren> i feel like you all are almost talking about this: http://violetblue.tumblr.com/post/58312315360/uncensored-and-post-ada-initiative-sex-drugs-for
<jjesse> cmaloney, i agree
<cmaloney> But yeah, one person's inappropriate is another person's hysterical is another person's silly is another person's snooze
<jjesse> is this the response to the person who made a comment to a buddy at a conference and some lady overheard it and tweeted about until that person got fired or whatever shit storm that was
<cmaloney> jjesse: I think it's something with a Ruby conference and someone putting a swimsuit picture up or something akin to that
<gamerchick02> hrm. i didn't know that happens. but i do think Val has been a victim of assault before so that's a major trigger for her.
<gamerchick02> sorry i've read her stuff on linuxchix
<cmaloney> No need to apologize
<jjesse> agree no need to apologize
<gamerchick02> and yeah, i can see that being a major trigger.
<jjesse> maybe i'm just extra cranky this morning
<cmaloney> It's unfortunate that bad things happen to people
<gamerchick02> BUT that said, i do think if that talk was to be allowed, then there should be a warning on it: "triggering to rape survivors" or something.
<cmaloney> Unfortunately it also causes people to become oversensitive
<cmaloney> ie: quitting smoking can cause people to become beligerent about smokers
<gamerchick02> true
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: You can't know what will cause someone to be triggered by something
<gamerchick02> i realize that
<cmaloney> You might have a slide of a clown in your slide deck, and not realize that I have a severe aversion to clowns
<cmaloney> or nyan-cats
<jjesse> that will cause you to shoot your guns randomly in a crowd
<cmaloney> (not to make light of rape)
<gamerchick02> again it comes down to human decency. "hello, it's val from Linuxchix and your talk you want to give is about rape and consent and that kind of triggers me. i would like this talk to go through at the event but i would like a trigger-warning on the signup for it."
<cmaloney> I just hope we don't get to the point where folks won't present because they feel they might unintentionally offend someone
<gamerchick02> i mean that would help a lot.
<gamerchick02> i understand where you're coming from. rape and abuse is a huge trigger for many people and there probably should be a "warning" or something on the signup for the talk so people know what they're getting into
<jjesse> gamerchick02, agree but why would you have a talk about rape and abuse at a linux conference?
<cmaloney> I'm not familiar with the situation concerning Val
<gamerchick02> that's a good point.
<cmaloney> I wonder when we guaranteed that folks wouldn't be offended.
<cmaloney> I understand minimizing childish behaviour (brousch) but guaranteeing that folks won't be offended is a new level.
<gamerchick02> http://blog.valerieaurora.org/2012/10/29/the-linux-community-cant-remain-silent-while-leaders-make-anti-woman-comments/
<cmaloney> Ah, the Linux debacle
<cmaloney> Linus debacle
<cmaloney> Whoops, wrong debacle
<gamerchick02> hah
<gamerchick02> there's many apparently
<cmaloney> Not going to read the whole thing (at work)
<cmaloney> I think that's the crossroads of logic vs. emotion, though
<cmaloney> and you're never going to have a productive discussion when you mix the two
<jrwren> jjesse: http://violetblue.tumblr.com/post/58312315360/uncensored-and-post-ada-initiative-sex-drugs-for   READ
<jrwren> its NOT about rape. its about sex and drugs related to hacker culture
<cmaloney> jrwren: The one that gamerchick02 posted was
<gamerchick02> jwren i read it
<jrwren> that one is a reaction to a reaction.
<gamerchick02> very interesting and possibly a good thing to have at a hacker event but there should be a trigger warning on it
<jjesse> thanks jrwren
<jrwren> gamerchick02: its a really good point. trigger sensitivity is one that I'd not thought of.
<cmaloney> And this gets back to the pragmatic view: if folks have to worry who they might offend, they'll stop speaking
<cmaloney> At least the ones that feel it will be a hassle.
<jrwren> @violetblue should not have to deal with what sure sounds like a personal vendetta
<jrwren> I'm for open discourse, not surpressed voices.
<cmaloney> I'm sure jcastro had a moment of "sheehs, now I have to have my slide deck ready weeks before I'm presenting"
<gamerchick02> that's true but if you put it out there that it might be offensive or triggering to certain people, then those people won't go to that particular talk. i'm sure there are a bunch of talks that people can go to instead of the sex and drugs and rape talk.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Me too
<cmaloney> Whatever my views on violetblue, she has the right to say them
<jrwren> you mean the "sex +/- Drugs: Knwon Vulnerabilty Exploits" talk?
<cmaloney> You can be a bigotted asshole with the vilest opinions. You have a right to those opinions.
<cmaloney> and I have the right to pop you in the mouth to correct them. ;)
<brousch1> You do not
<jrwren> you don't have a right to a stage and podium at a conference.
<jrwren> those have to be earned.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Agreed
<jrwren> once they are earned, i feel you have a right to know if someone is trying to take them from you.
<greg-g> and..... moved
<jrwren> and a right to defend your position.
<jrwren> greg-g: you moved?!?!  congrats!!!  I only wish it was to Ann Arbor.
<greg-g> I now live where they make Lagunitas, and TWiT. Win some lose some.
<cmaloney> greg-g: Whereabouts?
<cmaloney> Ah, near Petaluma?
<gamerchick02> greg-g grats on the move.
<cmaloney> What's wrongiw th TWiT?
<greg-g> hah
<greg-g> Yeah, Petaluma.
<gamerchick02> Petaluma? what state?
<greg-g> thanks all
<greg-g> CA
<gamerchick02> oh
<cmaloney> From the Carpool episode Leo did with Robert Llewelyn, it looked like an idyllic neighborhood
<greg-g> about an hour north of the city. Bus took 1:15 this morning. So, about like what I was doing SF -> Mountain View
<greg-g> cmaloney: it totally is
<cmaloney> greg-g: With 110% less douchebag
<greg-g> but, bbiab, two back to back meetings here this morning.
<greg-g> cmaloney: oh hellz yeah
<jcastro> cmaloney: yeah I am used to doing them the day before
<cmaloney> jcastro: We all are. :)
<cmaloney> Keeps the material fresh
<brousch1> I learn new things right up until the talk, might as well include those things
<brousch1> Things move fast. A month old talk is out of date
<gamerchick02> unfortunately.
<gamerchick02> or fortunately, depending on how you look at it.
<gamerchick02> 11 am. i should go to Past Queens today at 12:30 but i kinda want to get food with my brother.
<brousch1> A Freddie Mercury memorial?
<gamerchick02> lunch for the Past Queens from our Daughters of the Nile temple.
<gamerchick02> but a Freddie Mercury memorial would be hella cool
<gamerchick02> cmaloney: i hate football too.
<jrwren> i especially hated football this weekend. it took away from ESPN coverage of US Open. I like Tennis
<gamerchick02> i like tennis but i have mixed feelings about the whole thing.
<jrwren> please share your feelings aobut tennis.
<gamerchick02> i'm still hurting from breakup from boyfriend and tennis reminds me of him so yeah
<jrwren> ah, i'm sorry to hear that.
<gamerchick02> i'm doing a little better every day.
<gamerchick02> in other news, i'll have more time to do bug triage now.
<gamerchick02> but i do like tennis and i'll watch it more once i feel better about things.
<jrwren> and more time to play tennis!
<gamerchick02> i'm… not any good at it, i'm afraid.
<gamerchick02> and yes, i've tried. it was a miserable experience for all involved.
<jrwren> like any sport it takes practice.
<gamerchick02> enough ex-boyfriend woes. here's a cat booping a dog's nose: http://cheezburger.com/7765920512
<gamerchick02> (i'm a poet and don't even know-it)
<gamerchick02> http://www.bugmartini.com/comic/a-technophobe-in-need/ anyone else feel like this sometimes?
<cmaloney> I hate watching Tennis
<cmaloney> Just had a PR person try to butter me up to "promote my music"
<jrwren> hahahah
<cmaloney> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/6SRSPJIj6kuLQZ4iOSFx/
<gamerchick02> oh lol i love your response
<gamerchick02> went and got lunch
<gamerchick02> question for the gurus in this room: will banshee ever work with my 7th gen Nano?
<gamerchick02> (which i'm thinking of replacing with an ipod touch 5th gen because the nano is inscribed on the back with a nice love note from my mow-ex.)
<gamerchick02> *now-ex not mow-ex though i'd like to mow him sometimes.
<cmaloney> I doubt it
<cmaloney> Apple products actively make it difficult to use with non-Apple software
<jrwren> any cloud-init peeps?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6059452/plain/
<jrwren> apt-update-upgrade is failing. I think it might be because apt_mirror is mine with own keys and it doesn't have keys, but this trace is tough to tell
<gamerchick02> cmaloney, that makes me sad because apple makes some damn good stuff
<gamerchick02> jwren, is it not finding the files?
<jrwren> what files?
<gamerchick02> to update...
<gamerchick02> unless i'm mistaken in what you're trying to do.
<jrwren> its not trying an update.
<gamerchick02> oh. then ignore me
<jrwren> err, yes its trying an update.
<jrwren> its not trying an upgrade.
<jrwren> update works manulaly
<gamerchick02> ok
<jrwren> it fails on installing packages.
<jrwren> could me failing to find packages, I guess.
<gamerchick02> ah.
<gamerchick02> rant: holy cow radio station fix your crap. sounds like a CD issue. bleh
<gamerchick02> that might be the problem. makes sense to me i think
<gamerchick02> says "list found" but i dunno. hrm
<gamerchick02> i'm not sure if i'm helping
<gamerchick02> sorry
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Some stations don't check their music after they rip it. WRCJ has had problems with that.
<gamerchick02> i'm listening to 90.1 out of Saginaw/Bay City. i think they still do CD
<gamerchick02> it's the jazz hour right now
<gamerchick02> now this song seems fine.
<cmaloney> Most stations don't use physical media for over-the-air
<cmaloney> They'll use some automated "jukebox"
<gamerchick02> this is my NPR station and i *think* this show is live
<gamerchick02> a lot of the time they put together the show and just add breaks when needed. hrm. i can't tell anymore
<jrwren> looks to be auth
<cmaloney> http://www.stationplaylist.com/
<cmaloney> I'm not sure they use that in particular, but they likely use something similar
<gamerchick02> i was at the station for a pledge drive for once and they *were* live for that
<cmaloney> Yeah, that you have to be
<cmaloney> but generally speaking most of that stuff is canned
<cmaloney> especially on weekends
<gamerchick02> oh i know
<gamerchick02> they feed from WCMU in the afternoons on sunday
<gamerchick02> but they're usually straight up NPR feed most weekday mornings and stuff
<gamerchick02> some Michigan Radio stuff
<gamerchick02> there is someone there monitoring
<cmaloney> Yeah, the news shows are a little different
<cmaloney> But the likelihood of someone warming the chair during a music show is pretty low
<gamerchick02> personally? i love this radio station and i wish they had a stream, especially on Monday and Friday afternoons (the Eclectic Chair by Trish Lewis on Monday 1-3 and Cookin' With the Oldies 1-3 on Friday)
<cmaloney> I'm surprised they don't.
<gamerchick02> OR they both did podcasts.
<cmaloney> Seems like an untapped market
<gamerchick02> they don't. makes me sad
<gamerchick02> ALSO Rod Bieber's shows on Wednesday afternoons
<gamerchick02> i LOVE those.
<cmaloney> podcasts I can understand why they might not have one. Licensing music can get tricky.
<gamerchick02> understood
<gamerchick02> i want to share things that are on the radio here and I can't
<gamerchick02> ok, strangeness on the mac keyboard, sometimes i type and get no characters, but this time i got a bunch of spaces. sheesh.
<gamerchick02> ah, TWO hours of jazz today. The Session, then Silk Soul and Blue after. plus a syndicated jazz show at 2. i like this.
<gamerchick02> or should i say "local jazz shows"
<gamerchick02> AND they brought back Women in Music. it's on at noon on monday. man i wish i was living here again. :(
<gamerchick02> and the oldies show guy quit. ok. i liked his humor.
<gamerchick02> http://www3.delta.edu/broadcasting/q901/schedule.html that's the weekly schedule i'm blathering on about
<jrwren> hrm... cloud-init apt_sources key inline is unfortunately useless. because my key is so huge it uses up all my userdata space ;(
<gamerchick02> :(
<gamerchick02> time to petrol ye olde automobile for adventure and fun. bbiab
<jrwren> today's fail brought to you by zlib is not gzip.
<cmaloney> That's not even an acronym
<gamerchick02> grr i lost connection. sorry
<cmaloney> no worries
<rick_h> jrwren: :/ how so? We're looking at zlib'ing some stuff in our charm to shrink space used
<jrwren> GAH!?!?!?!   not just missing key but multiarch enabled by default and disable was happening AFTER apt-get update, which makes apt-get update fail, becuase we don't multiarch
<jrwren> sorry... rant.
<jrwren> rick_h: zlib.compress(data) is different than gzip.GzipFile(None, 'wb',9, somestringio).write(data);somestringio.getvalue()
<greg-g> do you say Raring like winrar or like rare steak?
<greg-g> the ubuntu release, obvs
<rick_h> like the rare steak imo
<greg-g> hmm, I've been saying it differently then
<greg-g> just heard an ops coworker say it that way too, I do like win rar
<rick_h> https://www.google.com/search?q=define+raring&oq=define+raring&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3.1861j1j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 click the button
<greg-g> whoa
<greg-g> google books data, man
<greg-g> The University of Michigan says "You're welcome"
<rick_h> yea, that's cool stuff
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-04
<brousch1> cmaloney: I'm about to punch audacity in the face
<brousch1> I'm trying to trim this wav file but it refuses to trim where I want it to
<brousch1> It's fine in audacity, then I export, and it has an extra half second of sound
<cmaloney> This is pathetic: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/windows-8-more-widely-used-than-os-x-ie-still-on-the-rise/
<cmaloney> brousch1: How are you trimming the file?
<brousch1> cutting and trimming
<jjesse> windows 8 is moving up quickly as MS pushes the death of XP
<brousch1> select what i want, edit, remove audio, trim
<cmaloney> I'm not sure what trim does
<cmaloney> I've never used it
<cmaloney> That may be what the problem is
<cmaloney> I'd use something like cut to remove the audio
<brousch1> same thing
<brousch1> I even got the same result with kwave, a different editor
<brousch1> wtf
<cmaloney> brousch1: Would you jump on a hangout to show me what the heck you're doing?
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Probably closer to lunch for you. :)
<rick_h> abyea
<rick_h> yea
<brousch1> eh?
<cmaloney> How's the sprint going?
<brousch1> Is rick_h in a foreign land?
<cmaloney> Signs point to "yes"
<rick_h> yes, london
<cmaloney> I have a command to to a sshfs mount to work called "mordocs"
<cmaloney> everytime I type it, I think "morlocks"
<jrwren> https://twitter.com/brandon_rhodes/status/375241601242918912   I cannot duplicate. its a lie!
<brousch1> jrwren: Don't you work at Arbor Networks? http://www.python.org/community/jobs/index.html#arbor-networks-agency-ann-arbor-mi-and-burlington-ma
<brousch1> Python! http://aws.amazon.com/cli/
<jrwren> yes
<jrwren> brousch1: yeah, the new CLI tools look like thin wrappers around boto.
<jrwren> thank goodness the java shit is gone!
<jrwren> brousch1: want to apply? or do you just like that it is listed on jobs.python.com?
<rick_h> jrwren: they hired the boto guy. He refactored a base layer https://github.com/boto/botocore
<jrwren> i noticed the base player.
<jrwren> I didn't know he was now AMZN employed. that is cool.
<jrwren> i use boto a lot. I like it enough.
<brousch1> jrwren: I just thought it cool that it was on the feed
<jcastro> rick_h: you have a unicomp right?
<cmaloney> Filco, iirc
<cmaloney> jcastro: ^^
<cmaloney> John sivak has a unicomp
<tony-smlr> If you are in the Detroit area tonight Please join me for the SMLR  EPISODE 100 Celeberation on Sep 4th 2013 at Atwater Brewery in Detroit MI
<rick_h> jcastro: yes, I've got filco and unicomp and leopold and kenisis and...
<jcastro> excelloent
<jcastro> I will mention you in the post
<rick_h> jcastro: heh
<cmaloney> Yea, rick_h is the local keyboard conniseur
<cmaloney> He's the Somalier of Space Bars
<cmaloney> The Maitre D of the clicky key
 * rick_h clickys some more
<waf> hey, seeing jcastro's blog post on the front page of hn
<jcastro> yay!
<cmaloney> Nice!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-05
<jrwren> for the record, I do not see jcastro blog post on front page of hacker news.
<jrwren> i must have missed the window :(
<waf> yeah, it was #21 or so for a while, now it's lower: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6330706
<jrwren> great post jorge!
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h> morning
<rick_h> well afternoon
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> It's 7:35am here
<cmaloney> so still definitely morning
<jrwren> rick_h went to UDS?
<jrwren> where is it?
<jjesse> isn't it virtual UDS these days?
<jjesse> or do the canonical people still meet behind closed doors together
<waf> i don't think it's UDS; he's attending the secret london cabal
<rick_h> jrwren: no, went to a work sprint in london
<rick_h> yea, we're hatching evil juju gui plans as a team out here with design/ux folks
<brousch> Plotting to destroy the Linux community, of course
<jjesse> brousch that goes w/o saying
<waf> destroy would be too obvious. i believe Jobs ordered them to 'ursurp' it
<waf> s/ursurp/usurp/
<jjesse> oooo is that a new rumor we can start "Canonical is working under secret orders from Steve Jobs to usurp the Linux community"
<jjesse> newly released documents show
<waf> yeah, it was leaked as part of the edward snowden trove, i think
<jjesse> wahooo brought it all together
<jjesse> "newly released documents leaked by Snowdon demonstrates secret cabal between Apple and Canonical to destroy the Linux community"
<jrwren> rick_h: sounds awesome. considering making juju awesome, k? ty.
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, working hard on it :P
<rick_h> or at least talking a lot about it
<cmaloney> If only there was a website where people would take a headline like that seriously.
 * cmaloney hatches a plan
<jjesse> cmaloney, you post the headline and i will submit it to slashdot and redditt
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2013/09/05/newly-released-documents-leaked-by-snowden-demonstrates-secret-cabal-between-apple-and-canonical-to-destroy-the-linux-community/
<greg-g> cmaloney: hahaha
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> https://github.com/canoon/bfbf/blob/master/bf.bf
<greg-g> dudes, y u no tell me Kyle Rankin lives in Petaluma?!
<greg-g> https://twitter.com/shawnp0wers/status/375672858330288128
<greg-g> I blame you specifically, rick_h cmaloney jcastro and jrwren
<jcastro> dude I thought that was common knowledge
<greg-g> I totally didn't know!
<greg-g> life just got better
 * greg-g feels good about this move
<greg-g> ya'll should visit
<greg-g> it's like, way better than SF. All the same good food, but better weather and parking spaces. Oh, and kid friendly, which is kinda important
<greg-g> jcastro: what irc channels does kyle hang out on? I see he isn't a twitter user since like 2010 :)
<jrwren> rofl.  I read forceconfold as force con fold instead of force conf old
<jrwren> for at least a day! :)
<jrwren> i didn't know.
<jrwren> kyle never said petaluma.
<jrwren> he always jsut said "north of the bay" or "wine country"
<jrwren> Kyle is awesome.
<greg-g> contrary to what Shawn says, I can not find his address online
<jcastro> greg-g: greenfly on #linuxjournal
 * greg-g nods
<rick_h> greg-g: because I didn't know and don't really know him either
<greg-g> rick_h: well fine. I just remember us all hanging out at PenguiCon the year Jono was a special guest
<greg-g> man... memories
<jrwren> i hang out with him at penguicon a few years before that.
<jrwren> sat across from him at dinner. it was great conversation.
<cmaloney> greg-g: This is the first for me knowin this information
<cmaloney> Gah, just realized trash is delayed a day because of the holiday.
<cmaloney> Oh well. Guess the neighbors get one extra day of looking at my trash
<brousch> You should put it in a bag
<cmaloney> I can't. Stupid squirrels will rip through anything that isn't bulletproof
<brousch> I meant instead of leaving it strewn about your yard so the neighbors can see it
<cmaloney> brousch: Well, I like to give them first dibs on anything they might want
<rick_h> party party
<cmaloney> Rock and roll
<cmaloney> How's the week been progressing?
<rick_h> phew, tired now. put down a few miles today
<cmaloney> fit bit?
<rick_h> yea, for some of it
<rick_h> though I can't sync it since I need to be next to my windows VM at home
<rick_h> but I'll be coming for jcastro's numbers a week late
<rick_h> and don't think it'll catch any of the bike ride back time
<jcastro> you can manually input things
<jcastro> like "for this hour I rode a bike" and it'll figure it out
<rick_h> yea
<rick_h> all good, was fun stuff
<rick_h> traffic over here, even at 10pm is crazy
<brousch> Windows VM?
<rick_h> everything is so wishy/washy with lanes, speed limits, red lights...
 * brousch gives rick_h the stink eye
<rick_h> brousch: hey, need to test IE...and run the fitbit sync crap
<rick_h> until I get my next phone, then it'll have BT4 and will be good to go
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-06
<cmaloney> Goodd morning
<brousch> Is it really?
<cmaloney> I'd like to think it is
<brousch> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1lucdy/did_linus_torvalds_backdoor_linux_random_number/
<rick_h> I should work from the home office more often :/ http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2948896284
<cmaloney> I would sell you all in to slavery for that upload speed.
 * rick_h resists the urge to upload every file on his laptop to s3 starting...now
<brousch> So is the home office really Shuttleworth's basement?
<rick_h> no, that's across the way on the island
<brousch> If you meet him, try to get a lock of his for me
<brousch> his hair
<cmaloney> I thought you were looking for one of his locks
<cmaloney> The voodoo recipie specifically states locks, not hair
<cmaloney> I think you'll need a screwdriver and some pliers.
<brousch> It is not for voodoo, it is for snuggling with at night
<cmaloney> uh huh
<jrwren> what is more pythonic?
<jrwren> if not mylist:   or    if 0==len(mylist):     ?
<cmaloney> not mylist, iirc
<cmaloney> Plus it'll also catch if mylist is None
<cmaloney> len(mylist) will crap out on None
<cmaloney> I'm sure rick_h will correct me on an even better way to do that. :)
<jrwren> oh, i also have it wrong... should be if 0 == len(mylist):   :)
<jrwren> pep8 says spaces around operators :)
<jrwren> i prefer what you say cmaloney for all the same reasons
<cmaloney> yeah, no worries. It's IRC. Formatting goes out the window
<brousch> definitely if not mylist
<greg-g> rick_h: where are you with that speed?
<greg-g> rick_h: oh, in London? Or Isle of Man?
<rick_h> greg-g: london
<rick_h> jrwren: not mylist if you're checking empty, mylist is not None if it's some sort of None default
<jrwren> damn sometimes python is an ugly language
<waf> what part did you run into?
<waf> i'm pretty happy with it. exceptions are lambda syntax and decorator abuse.
<jrwren> where inst is a Server instance it seems like there should be a better way to get the public ip than this
<jrwren> python-novaclient maybe is just a poor api
<jrwren> filter(lambda d: d['OS-EXT-IPS:type']=='floating',inst.addresses['novanetwork_0'])[0]['addr']
<jrwren> that is UGLY
<rick_h> yea, that is ugly but seems like an issue with the data structure/org of the code you're using
<cmaloney> Yeah, I've run into some ugly with Python and YAML configs
<cmaloney> something like :
<cmaloney> col:
<cmaloney>  - foo:
<cmaloney>    - bar
<cmaloney> gets really ugly in a hurry
<cmaloney> brb. Reboot.
<waf> bad reboot
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-07
<jrwren> does https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ include updates to images like 12.04.{1,2,3}
<jrwren> and ah, 12.04.3 was just a couple weeks ago. I missed that.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-01
<brousch> rick_h_: I can't believe you put one on yoru wife's car
<cmaloney> That's his old one.
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> so I needed a new one :)
<rick_h_> but yea, whenever someone asks her about the plate she comes home and gives me some trouble
<cmaloney> Good morning, and happy labor day. :)
<rick_h_> morning party party
<gamerchick02> happy Labor Day, everyone. hope you're not laboring right now.
<brousch> I am not in labor
<rick_h_> laboring here, new starter in the UK means have to lead on
<rick_h_> and living on dial up for days did not help my email mailbox :/
<brousch> I thought you got your own country's holidays off
<derekv> they still have dial up?
<gamerchick02> oh no, dialup
<gamerchick02> that's worse than having NO internet
<gamerchick02> slow is worse than none
<gamerchick02> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/no_internet
<derekv> IRC/imap should work fine (turn off attachements)
<rick_h_> heh, well I had a 1 bar 3g connection that could send email if I tried really hard
<rick_h_> on my mifi
<gamerchick02> oh my gosh
<rick_h_> so I counted it as dial up
<derekv> oh
<derekv> thats worse than dialup
<gamerchick02> that Oatmeal comic is perfect then
<rick_h_> I downloaded a podcast episode across an hour
<gamerchick02> it'd be faster if you sent letters
<gamerchick02> with... stamps
<gamerchick02> on... paper
<rick_h_> it was cool in a way, but that's the most disconnected I've been in a LON time
<rick_h_> no service at all through most of yosemite
<gamerchick02> also what do you brilliant cell phone peeps know about the Galaxy S3? i'm super sick of not having any space on my current phone (LG optimus F3, love but no SPACE)
<gamerchick02> well, it's a national park. you should be national parking, not looking at youtube on your phone
<gamerchick02> :-P
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: what carrier
<gamerchick02> Virgin Mobile, small red-haired child of Sprint
<rick_h_> oh ugh
<gamerchick02> yes i'm aware the phone will cost me $200, but i'm sick of having NO EFFING SPACE to update my apps
<rick_h_> I was going to say just get a N5
<brousch> I use the S3
<gamerchick02> it has 16gb of onboard, and i know it's updated already to kitkat
<gamerchick02> you like, brousch?
<gamerchick02> my friend at work has one and she likes it a lot
<gamerchick02> it's big but that's ok i guess
<brousch> Smaller than the newer ones
<brousch> I run cyanogenmod on it
<gamerchick02> nice
<gamerchick02> i'm planning on putting the google now home screen on it
<rick_h_> lmorchard23: around?
<cmaloney> hah, just found a certificate for when I took a training course for VB 5.0
<rick_h_> woot! put that to good use did we?
<cmaloney> If by good use you mean running as far away from that piece of shit as humanly possible, then yes. :)
<cmaloney> Also: Java SL-230 and SL-270 from 1997
<cmaloney> Scanning and shredding
<brousch> hang them in your cubicle
<cmaloney> Too late
<cmaloney> also: don't care. :)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Stop banning transphobic House staffers. :)
<rick_h_> huh?
<greg-g> eh?
<greg-g> oh
<greg-g> something in the CA House?
<rick_h_> greg-g: man, have you been hiking in yosemite?
<rick_h_> greg-g: we want to go back so bad but with an older boy and some overnight gear
<greg-g> haven't really, no, drove through and stopped for a half day, but that was it
<greg-g> on a roadtrip out to SF one summer oh so long ago (2008?)
<rick_h_> we did a tour and then spent a second day hopping around
<rick_h_> just can't get around your head how big the place is
<greg-g> yeah, it's amazing
<greg-g> I have a coworker who climbs there a lot
<greg-g> she's a member of a mountain rescue team, she's effing hardcore
<rick_h_> yea, our guide was one of those
<greg-g> one of the biggest drinkers I know :)
<rick_h_> he was talking about 5 day trips up
<rick_h_> we got a pic one person climbing
<rick_h_> it's just crazy
<rick_h_> I've got a couple of great pics of half dome, and then you have to zoom all the way in and you can see little spots of people on top
<rick_h_> so tiny
<greg-g> hehe
<greg-g> yeah
<rick_h_> https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/15107990101/ snack time!
<greg-g> so huuuge
<rick_h_> greg-g: download the full size https://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/14924826669/ and peek at the top
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-02
<cmaloney> evening and all that. :)
<rick_h_> party
<wolfger> Today is such a Monday, even though it's not.
<wolfger> I think I would rather be digging ditches than working with ActiveX apps in IE8.... Anybody need a high-priced ditch digger?
<rick_h_> ouch
<rick_h_> morning and all that
<brousch> wolfger: Yikes. You win the crappy old tech prize today
<brousch> I'm working with C# 2008
<wolfger> ...
<wolfger> Yeah, that's rough too, but I'd switch in a heartbeat.
<brousch> I've actually never dealt with activex
<wolfger> The worst part was having to re-downgrade IE because MS patches today brought me back up to 10 against my will.
<wolfger> er... against my requirements, I should say
<brousch> heh
<cmaloney> Good morning
<jrwren> brousch: C# 2008 was the last one that I used I think, or maybe 2010. Its nice :)
<brousch> jrwren: Visual Studio is very nice. I just get frustrated every time I have to declare what type I want a variable to be. Too much Python.
<brousch> I assigned a class to it! Use that type!
<jrwren> brousch: var is your friend :p
<jrwren> var x = new YesYouAssignedIt()
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-03
<rick_h_> kind of cool, why everyone should hack on bookie a bit https://plus.google.com/109912333998846923817/posts/PVPGYJigF81
<_stink_> awesome!
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That is completely awesome. :)
<cmaloney> brousch: You definitely have the capturing game down pat. :)
<brousch> I think I skip over the part where you mark out territory and go directly to fighting
<brousch_> oooooooohhh http://liliputing.com/2014/09/toshiba-chromebook-2-coming-october-250.html
<brousch_> 13.3" 1920x1080 4GB RAM
<rick_h_> brousch_: yea, was looking at that
<jrwren_> does the 250 in the url mean it is $250 ?
<jrwren_> it does!  good deal.
<jrwren_> too bad I can't buy a chromebook. They are lacking super keys.
<brousch_> 250 for the low res version
<jrwren_> I've no idea how anyone uses a chromebook.
<brousch_> 1080p with 4gb is 350 I think
<rick_h_> it's a handy couch web browser. I love it for that
<rick_h_> well, loved it, gave it to my brother
<rick_h_> get one and just keep it on the couch
<brousch_>  I like the 720Cs we have. Good for casual browsing
<jrwren_> i have an ipad as a couch web browser :)  or my main laptop if I want a keyboard... sure it costs 6 times as much... ITS WORTH IT! :)
<jrwren_> the real disappointing thing is that the exact same hardware can't ship with an ubuntu super key and ubuntu instead of chromeos. THAT would be a usable system.
<cmaloney> Agreed
<cmaloney> though I did like that Microsoft is getting into the cheap laptop game
<cmaloney> wonder if one could install Ubuntu on that system. :)
<jrwren_> cmaloney: which msft cheap laptop?
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MaxHuijgen/posts/QbeEPKjLkUe
<brousch_> This had me LOLing when he yells about SOAP https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=406210913162
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-04
<gamerchick02> hey hey. i bet everyone's at CHC
<gamerchick02> went grocery shopping and now i'm beat
<rick_h_> I'm the only one here :/
<rick_h_> so coffee house coder
<cmaloney> Party party.
<gamerchick02> coffee house coder
<gamerchick02> dang almost wish i drove down there but i'd battled at Meijer and came home victorious. wore me out though
<rick_h_> well now there's 3 of us wheee
<gamerchick02> wheee
<cmaloney> Doing battle with Meijer is bad enough
<wolfger> morning
<rick_h_> party
<brousch_> ug
<cmaloney> Good morning
<greg-g> Just sent off Carrie and Rowan to Michigan for two weeks.
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> time for a nap!
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> it actually probably means: w00t, time for more work!
<rick_h_> hah
<cmaloney> w00000t
<jrwren_> its true. without family around to distract me, I dont know what to do with myself other than work :)
<jrwren_> well... maybe starcraft2
<cmaloney> Take up knitting?
<rick_h_> go to yosemite!
<cmaloney> <3 Elite Keyboards
<rick_h_> cmaloney: lol
<cmaloney> they've fixed my keyboard.
<cmaloney> Sending it back to me soon
<rick_h_> oh nice
<cmaloney> Yeah, nice to have a warranty
<cmaloney> Makes me look longingly at some of their other keyboards on their site. :)
<cmaloney> Not sure about the KUL
<jrwren_> cmaloney: i've considered taking up knitting.
<cmaloney> jrwren_: JoDee's done a little knitting. Seems rather relaxing
<cmaloney> I'm waiting to get the downstairs in some semblance of order so I can do one of my long-neglected hobbies
<cmaloney> bashing the shit out of drums.
<cmaloney> Only issue with the KUL keyboard is they're all Ten Keyless
<rick_h_> jcastro: almost man! "932 to silver"
<rick_h_> jcastro: what wonderful awesome stuff does silver get me? I've forgotten since I've never gotten this close yet
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I need to get you on my addictions.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: hah, sorry. I've got more than my share already
<cmaloney> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.starrealms.starrealmsapp&hl=en
<jcastro> rick_h_, 100% bonus miles
<cmaloney> It's JoDee approved.
<rick_h_> jcastro: so if I get enough miles, I get more miles?
<jcastro> oh sorry that's gold
<jcastro> you have 25%
<rick_h_> doh!
<cmaloney> Hah, I thought that was part of that game you were playing last night.
<jcastro> that means you get an extra 25% miles
<cmaloney> <- idjit.
<jcastro> normal miles you can spend on flights
<rick_h_> jcastro: ah gotcha
<jcastro> the big one is no charge to check a bag
<jcastro> oh, and the fancy line at the airport
<rick_h_> ooh, the fancy line
<rick_h_> that reminds me, I need to file for that card for access to the lounges
<rick_h_> 3yrs here and never gotten that thing
<jcastro> that won't matter at DTW
<cmaloney> The one where they don't make you wait for everyone else?
<rick_h_> no?
<jcastro> they don't accept priority pass, I actually gave mine up
<rick_h_> boooo
<jcastro> I'll be platinum by our next trip, I get like 4 free passes
<rick_h_> wtf
<jcastro> and I can bring up to 3 guests
<rick_h_> I've flown my $$$ off this year and just barely scratching silver
<rick_h_> you must never be home
<jcastro> this is the most I've ever flown
<cmaloney> I think he's been doing it longer
<rick_h_> jcastro: you guys got the 4pm flight through AMS?
<cmaloney> Do those miles expire?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: it resets every year
<jcastro> I am almost platinum and I have one european and like 4 domestic trips to go
<cmaloney> really? Shit.
<rick_h_> jcastro: damn man
<jcastro> delta doesn't expire
<jcastro> they roll over
<rick_h_> do they carry you on the plane?
<rick_h_> I got a reset I thought.
<rick_h_> or maybe it was one of those 'program changes'
<jcastro> it resets back to your last level
<rick_h_> who the heck can keep track
<jcastro> it doesn't matter, they are redoing the entire program next year
<rick_h_> ah, yea I was a nobody and then was still a nobody
<jcastro> so it'll be based on what you spend, not what you fly
<cmaloney> Apparently some little algortihm that ticks those miles off. ;)
<rick_h_> I just want to get up to first class sometime without spending $3k extra on a seat
<jcastro> delta by far has the best program IMO, I get upgraded all the time for free
<rick_h_> bad enough I've got to fork over for eco comfort every trip to not hate life
<jcastro> I even got an international upgrade once
<rick_h_> wtf
<rick_h_> how does that work? I must not know how to play the game
<cmaloney> jcastro: Heck, the amount of flying you do they probably have a seat reserved with your butt-groove in it.
<jcastro> yeah, always fly delta, lol
<rick_h_> I tried to upgrade once and they were like "you need to use 30k miles to get a class abc ticket and the $1500 to get to first class each way"
<jcastro> how are you only silver?
<rick_h_> yea, same here.
<jcastro> we've been to capetown AND germany this year
<jcastro> that alone is decent
<rick_h_> cape town wasn't delta :(
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> yeah, rule #1
<jcastro> fly the same airline
<rick_h_> couldn't get on that flight
<rick_h_> all the rest have been
<rick_h_> but yea, sent me and 5 of my family to SF but doesn't all count it seems
<rick_h_> I got the purchase credits but not miles/etc
<rick_h_> 6 freaking tickets
<jcastro> yeah that is what they are changing
<jcastro> based on what you spend, not what you fly
<jcastro> which is either good for us, or horrible
<rick_h_> heh, we'll see I guess
<jcastro> even at silver I've gotten upgrades
<jcastro> depends on the flight
<rick_h_> anyway, excited to be < 1k from silver finally after 3yrs
<jcastro> status in general sucks at DTW
<jcastro> everyone has status
<jcastro> so the priority lines are always worse than the normal ones
<jcastro> I realize that makes no sense
<rick_h_> lol
<jcastro> when the line is bad they just open up the TSA Pre line anyway
<rick_h_> jcastro: so you guys have the 4pm AMS flight out?
<jcastro> so like, you can go through with shoes on and stuff
<wolfger> jcastro: when do you go to the airport? That's not been my experience.
<rick_h_> woot
<jcastro> rick_h_, I am leaving 9:43pm on the saturday
<jcastro> wait, wrong trip
<rick_h_> jcastro: oh, ok cool
<jcastro> sorry
<rick_h_> jcastro: hah
<wolfger> Priority is always better. Pre-check is where it's really at, but... That just feels like extortion to me. I refuse to pay for decent service.
<jcastro> rick_h_, yeah, 4:23pm
<rick_h_> jcastro: ok cool
<rick_h_> finally got my stuff in order to getting ready to setup flights
<jcastro> I don't pay for pre, I'm not going to pay for what used to be free
<jcastro> especially since they keep opening that line for people anyway
<jcastro> I can see paying for global entry though, customs sucks, and that's for the life of the passport
<jcastro> I'll probably do that at some point
<rick_h_> yea, I want to do that one
<rick_h_> and you get pre check for free as part of global passport
<rick_h_> so that's my new target
<jcastro> if you get platinum delta will give you a voucher too
<jrwren_> i have no idea what you guys are talking about :)
<rick_h_> jrwren_: hah
<jcastro> I'll explain it on the plane, heh
<rick_h_> jcastro: gives everyone a travel lesson
<jcastro> rick_h_, the best part is, delta will rollover your status
<rick_h_> I'll give a gear and methods talk
<rick_h_> it'll be a mini-conf
<jcastro> so when I hit platinum this year, all next year I stay platinum, even if I don't fly
<rick_h_> my wife loves smoser's little gel bottles now
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, that's cool
<jcastro> I got my crossover rewards with SPG too, so platinum on there
<jcastro> I've got it all figured out.
<rick_h_> lol
<jcastro> as long as I fly delta and stay at SPG I am a king, any place else, worthless.
<wolfger> and that's how loyalty programs work, folks. :-)
<smoser> wolfger, they work even better now.
<smoser> when you have a minimum *spend* to keep airline status
<wolfger> ugh
<smoser> so you're motivated to have your employer buy you more expensive tickets
<smoser> rather than buy the cheap ones
<wolfger> I can't believe I don't have good status on Delta yet. I flew a lot of miles this year. :-p
<smoser> you're prbably a cheap skate, and buy cheap tickets!
<smoser> they've explicitly targetted such people :)
<wolfger> Yeah, well, I buy the best my company will pay for.
<wolfger> Which just tells me Delta doesn't care about business travelers.
<jcastro> they care about the ones who spend more
<jrwren_> I don't think I want to know. I don't want to travel :)
<wolfger> businesses spend as little as possible, most of the time
<jcastro> 58k miles this year for me
<rick_h_> travel is fun once you let go and go with the flow
<jcastro> hah man, I've flow 244,508 total miles on delta
<rick_h_> wheee
<rick_h_> how many times around the world is that :P
<jcastro> I am 25% of the way to being in that george clooney movie
<jrwren_> Up in the Air
<jrwren_> cute movie.
<wolfger> I am not even sure which of these numbers is my miles flown :-p
<wolfger> I've got a balance and an available miles, and an MQM whatever that is.... all different numbers
<wolfger> geez, they've even changed the SkyMiles marketplace. I can't buy anything with miles until I hit gold, or get the Delta credit card.
<smoser> wolfger, well, even more. they care about people who buy expensive coach tickets too.
<smoser> ie, buy your ticket 2 months ohead of time, its cheap.  buy it 3 days ahead, its expensive.  your sky miles is better off by the 3 days ahead of time ticket.
<smoser> giving you sick motivation to screw your employer.
<rick_h_> wooot! down with the man!
<rick_h_> oh wait...he writes me paychecks. Carry one
<greg-g> welcome to the world of capitalism/profit maximization/zero sum mentality ;)
<wolfger> yay
<brousch_> Why do you get the miles when your employer pays for them?
<jrwren_> benefit!
<rick_h_> because it's return on losing two weekends while they give me back one :P
<brousch_> They don't give you a weekend back, they give you cheap travel
<rick_h_> wheee
<brousch_> Trade flight miles for time off?
<rick_h_> it's how I make it up to my wife
<rick_h_> once a year I send my wife to a 'medical conference' aka dr vacation on my lost weekends
<jrwren_> ha! good call.
<cmaloney> Yay, my work is supporting Wikimedia next week. :)
<greg-g> ?
<brousch_> Next keyboard http://goo.gl/ySwjZ5
<jrwren_> now I'm hungry for fried chicken
<cmaloney> greg-g: We do a charity jeans day at work
<cmaloney> and I suggested Wikimedia Foundation as one of our charities.
<greg-g> neat-o
<brousch_> How does that work? The company pays the charity for you to not wear jeans?
<cmaloney> No, we pay money that goes to charity so we can wear jeans on a non-casual Friday.
<cmaloney> on a particular day.
<brousch_> So the company doesn't actually contribute anything except letting you wear jeans?
<greg-g> welcome to capitalism ;)
<cmaloney> I think they do some matching or something else along that line
<wolfger> bribe us to relax the dress code, and then we'll donate that money to charity and reap the tax breaks.
<brousch_> That would be nice
<cmaloney> I went to Catholic school for four years where jeans were verboten. I'm conditioned to do almost anything to wear jeans.
 * brousch_ makes note of that
<brousch_> You went to Catholic school and Hope?
<cmaloney> brousch_: Has to be in a situation where I can't otherwise wear jeans.
<cmaloney> brousch_: Yep, and St. Paul Lutheran School.
<brousch_> geez
<greg-g> hence all the metal music
<cmaloney> I've got the guilt, grace, and predestination thing down. :)
<brousch_> cmaloney: You waited so long to take a turn in Go that I forgot my strategy
<cmaloney> That's part of my new strategy
<brousch_> OK, I think I found it
<wolfger> Heh
<rick_h_> jcastro: jrwren_ what seats are you guys on the flight out?
<rick_h_> I need to move out of this stupid window seat she put me in
<jrwren_> row 51 :(
<jrwren_> seat d
<jcastro> 36D
<jcastro> but I can move
<rick_h_> jcastro: all good, I'll hopefully get up to eco comfort, but no isle seats open yet
<rick_h_> they tend to open up close to the flight I think
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> can you do 36F?
<rick_h_> I'll move to 52 and poke jrwren_  in the head
<jcastro> aisle on my row
<rick_h_> 36E
<jrwren_> oh no!
<rick_h_> is the only open one
<jrwren_> how do you change seats? :)
<rick_h_> jrwren_: I log into delta and change my stuff around
<jcastro> rick_h_, which one on 52? I'll take the other one
<rick_h_> jcastro: taking 52F atm and DE are also both open
<rick_h_> we can stick jrwren_  in the middle and squeeze him all the way to AMS :P
<jcastro> ok I snagged 52D
<rick_h_> oh man there is no eco comfort on that flight out wtf
<rick_h_> I see it coming back
<jcastro> they probably just don't show it
<jcastro> what are you grabbing on the way back?
<rick_h_> I'm staying late, don't head back until the 16th
<jcastro> ack
<rick_h_> heading through ATL on that one :/
<brousch_> You prefer aisle to window?
<rick_h_> each seat was window seat, I think she read my seat prefernce backwards
<jrwren_> I have to figure this out latter...gotta go with teh kiddo.
<rick_h_> brousch_: yes, when you're on a 10hr plane, it's nice to get up whever the $@#$#@ you feel like
<rick_h_> vs waiting for sleeping folks to wake up
<rick_h_> jrwren_: have fun
<brousch_> I love window. You're flying through the air at 400MPH. Watch the wonder!
<rick_h_> brousch_: plus I can get up and get stuff in/out of my backpack durnig the trip. I get on the plane with at least 3 bottles of water/drinks and snacks
<rick_h_> brousch_: psh, I'm trying to not piss my pants for a full workday :P
<brousch_> Bah, give them the ass as you squeeze out
<greg-g> benefit of working from home and not being afraid of someone coming into the room asking for something: RATM playing on the good headphones at unprofessional levels with occasional air drumming
<jrwren_> still no idea how those guys picked their seats. I have my delta login, but no confirmation number or ticket number.
<rick_h_> jrwren_: you should in your itenerary from the travel agent
<rick_h_> jrwren_: but honestly, it's auto tied to my delta american express
<rick_h_> jrwren_: so I just login to my CC and see it there tied to my frequent flier number
<greg-g> what trip are ya'll talking about?
<jrwren_> I'm too dumb to figure out how to get it from my itenerary to my delta acct.
<rick_h_> greg-g: next sprint, now that jrwren_ and aisrael are on board we've got a big group heading from detroit
<jrwren_> dinner time!
<rick_h_> jrwren_: hmm, do you have a FF Number or anything at the end ot the two flights in the confirmation pdf?
<jrwren_> too bad we didn't include mramm on that email :(
<rick_h_> heh, he's probably already there/etc
<jrwren_> rick_h_: nothing.
<rick_h_> he travels more than jcastro does
<rick_h_> jrwren_: hmm, maybe that 'travel record xxxxx' at the top would work?
<rick_h_> jrwren_: yea, that worked for me
<jrwren_> yup, that was it.
<jrwren_> wow. unintuitive.
<jrwren_> about what I expect from an airline.
<jrwren_> thanks rick_h_ !
<rick_h_> https://www.delta.com/ go to "My trips/manage an existing trip" and then enter names/number
<jrwren_> now I can go eat dinner.
<rick_h_> jrwren_: :)
<rick_h_> enjoy
<greg-g> oh man right, I forgot jrwren_ was with canonical now!
 * jrwren_ moves seat away from those guys :p
<rick_h_> yea, ramm, jcastro, smoser, me, and jrwren_ along with adam all now representing
<rick_h_> soon we'll rival TX for most folks
<greg-g> crazy
<rick_h_> greg-g: you ever get some good info on your estimating velocity question stuff a while back?
<jcastro> I estimate my velocity at 0
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> only uphill from here!
<smoser> adam ?
<rick_h_> hey, I landed a branch of code today
<smoser> whos adam
<rick_h_> first one in a month or more but there you have it
<rick_h_> smoser: the new eco guy, adam israel or whatever, not in channel atm
<rick_h_> but comes and goes
<rick_h_> this channel at least
<smoser> cool
<rick_h_> he's actually across the ambassador bridge I guess
<rick_h_> but flying out of dtw we'll count him to take on those texans
<greg-g> rick_h_: not entirely, no. Got a couple good book recommendations from matt zimmerman, of course :)
 * greg-g loves that guy
<rick_h_> very cool
<aisrael> smoser: I'm adam!
<cmaloney> jcastro: http://www.metalinjection.net/latest-news/metallica-is-officially-in-the-guinness-book-of-world-records
<cmaloney> Man, so many good bands calling it a day
<cmaloney> Shadows Fall, Chimaira
<brousch_> As the band that went most downhill after they stopped taking drugs?
<cmaloney> Which one?
<cmaloney> Metallica?
<greg-g> isn't that a true statement for all bands?
<cmaloney> got to give them props: they're still touring
<cmaloney> greg-g: I'd argue Skinny Puppy bucked that trend
<cmaloney> but yeah, number of bands had problems after stopping the drugs / alcohol
<cmaloney> Though I did like Permanent Vacation by Aerosmith
<greg-g> <insert quote from Bill Hicks here>
<greg-g> So Carrie and Rowan had to land in Flint since DTW was closed?
<greg-g> wtf
<aisrael> thunderstorms, maybe?
<aisrael> One of the last times I was at DTW, there was a tornado that forced us to evac
<greg-g> eek
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-05
<rick_h_> bah, shold have looked harder for your nick aisrael
<rick_h_> I was trying to tab complete stone<tab> and ar<tab>
<rick_h_> not sure what I thought the second one was lol
<smoser> hey. aisrael welcome. saw your response above as: madam, I'm adam
<jrwren_> cmaloney: Duanne overdosed on heroine I'm not sure if I'd call that bucking the trend.
<jrwren_> cmaloney: some of their best material is after he is gone :(
<cmaloney> jrwren_: Kind of my point, though Dwayne did mark a turning point for the band
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> and such
<brousch_> jrwren_: You bought a $60 Android tablet and expect it to be a good device representative of Android?
<cmaloney> good morning
<cmaloney> Who wouldn't? :)
<brousch_> I just read the article on Windows 8 with Bing. They run everything from compressed images, on slow CPUs with 1GB RAM?!
<brousch_> http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-fights-android-and-chrome-os-with-dirt-cheap-windows-8-1-pcs-and-tablets-7000033274/
<brousch_> Most likely from low end flash RAM that gets slower over time
<brousch_> flash memory
<jrwren_> yes.
<jrwren_> why wouldn't it?
<jrwren_> I can buy the cheapest apple iOS tablet and it is an excellent repreentation of iOS.
<brousch_> You are being silly
<jrwren_> brousch_: I know :)
<jrwren_> I really should try a $300 android tab for comparison.
<brousch_> But now i kind of want this Windows tablet to see if it actually runs at all
<jrwren_> can't compare software... have to compare products at same price points.
<brousch_> And how do updates apply to the compressed system images?
<brousch_> It would be a miraculous feat of engineering if it actually worked
<jrwren_> agreed.
<jrwren_> I really need someone to teach me how to use android some day.
<jrwren_> because, for me,  its harder to use than emacs
<brousch_> I have an iphone user transitioning to Android right now. So far no problems
<brousch_> I was surprised as he was a fairly gung-ho Apple guy
<jrwren_> brousch_: maybe 4.1 was extra bad.
<jrwren_> brousch_: I can't find apps. They get installed, adn tehy show up 20 pages to the right on the "desktop"
<jrwren_> UNUSABLE!
<brousch_> I really don't even remember 4.1. I went 2.3 to 4.03 to 4.2+
<jrwren_> it might not even be 4.1
<brousch_> Well all of the apps are in the app drawer. How that's sorted depends on what your manufacturer decided to use
<jrwren_> http://www.amazon.com/Avatar-Sirius-S702-R1B-2-7-Inch-Tablet/dp/B00CWKVJOW%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00CWKVJOW
<jrwren_> yup, 4.1
<jrwren_> *sigh* app drawer... sometimes I remember how to find that. sometimes I don't.
<brousch_> usually it's the middle icon on the bottom row of every home screen
<jrwren_> I should stop my bitching and root the thing.
<brousch_> though it is possible to delete it. then the default physical button will usually open it too
<brousch_> hm, maybe not
<brousch_> jrwren_: You should be running Ubuntu Touch!
<jrwren_> brousch_: if I knew how to install it on there, I would.
<brousch_> I feel like it's taking a long time to become available
<cmaloney> geez, you folks are wordy this morning.
<jrwren_> Its friday.
<brousch_> :P
<brousch_> jrwren_ got me all worked up
<jrwren_> brousch_ loves the android. I don't even understand it.
<brousch_> I like Android. It's not perfect, but it's sort-of Linux in everyone's pocket
<brousch_> I would prefer a full OS, exspecially on tablets
<brousch_> The 'x' is for 'extra'!
<jrwren_> hahaha, thanks for calling it "sort-of Linux" :)
<jrwren_> Its Linux in that its a fork of the kernel, only. Beyond that kernel fork it has almost nothing else in common with other Linux distros.
<brousch_> It's Linux, Jay, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it.
<jrwren_> brousch_: if that is a star wreck reference, you have made my day.
<brousch_> :-D
<jrwren_> There's Klingons off the starboard bow... scrape 'em off captain.
<brousch_> hm, there's an x86 emulator image for Ubuntu touch. I don't remember that before
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE
<cmaloney> That's the reference ^^
<wolfger> brousch_++
<wolfger> OMG, it's on YouTube?
<wolfger> I'm sorry I watched that. It sounded much better in my memory with Nostalgia™ enhancement.
<jrwren_> cmaloney: i thought that song was used in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wreck
<cmaloney> wolfger: I think it was remixed / enhanced on the Doctor Demento disc I have.
<brousch_> I only know it from youtube
<wolfger> Teenager arrested for making pot brownies faces possible life sentence. A rich old man named Ilitch is busted for felony cocaine possession, winds up with probation and rehab. God bless the United States of Money Worshipping.
<greg-g> move to CA, WA, or CO where we respect your pursuit of happiness
<wolfger> Nah. Not me. Beer's legal everywhere. I'm good. :-)
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> Weed's safer than alcohol ;)
<wolfger> so I hear. But I like drinking a lot more than I like smoking.
 * greg-g nods
<wolfger> And I like brewing a lot more than I like farming.
<greg-g> as a respectable upstanding citizen, I do neither anymore, really
<jrwren_> you don't grow your own barley?
<wolfger> no, although I have thought about malting my own barley
<wolfger> I decided it's best for the beer if I let the pros do the malting, and best for my pocketbook if I let the pros do the farming
<jrwren_> wolfger: really?!?
<wolfger> really to which part? Buying grain is much cheaper than buying farmland and equipment, yes.
<greg-g> <insert paleo response to how intensive grain production is and why it's dumb except on industrial scales>
<wolfger> Also, I would then be limited to making beer after harvest :-p
<greg-g> says the guy who had honey bunches of oats this morning for breakfast (thanks work kitchen)
<wolfger> I'd even be willing to pay a little more to support a local barley farm, but.... there's still the malting issue. There is one malthouse I know of in Michigan. I need to contact them again.
<cmaloney> <insert skeptic response on how Paleo is based on flawed reasoning and is probably only good for reducing your intake of processed foods>
<greg-g> define "paleo" ;)
<greg-g> means very different things to different people, but yeah, less processed food == good :)
<cmaloney> I define paleo as the people who use it as a modified Atkins diet.
<greg-g> that's still too broad of a category, but ok ;)
<greg-g> because "modified atkins" can just mean "anything that says limit carbs"
<cmaloney> I'm being glib as well
<greg-g> which is, well, a bunch of modern science and part of most healthy diets ;)
<greg-g> cmaloney: when aren't you? ;)
<greg-g> just don't be Gib, that'd be mean to take over that role.
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> Well, on NPR...
<cmaloney> I dunno. I tend to think of most mass diets with a lot of skepticism
<cmaloney> like when everyone was eating cabbage soup
<cmaloney> or Atkins
<greg-g> define "mass diet" ;)   I mean, the main mass diet is "too much soda, too much sugar, too much tv, too little moving"
<cmaloney> mass diet: Anything you can find on a Wikipedia page with a lengthy talkback section on how it's all rubbish. ;)
<cmaloney> And yes, I think the "American" diet is rubbish as well
<wolfger> In other words, all diets that weren't made up by Aunt Marge
<greg-g> honestly, the wikipedians who fit into the "skeptic" tag are sometimes really just massive assholes, but...
<cmaloney> greg-g: Agreed
<greg-g> you try to tone down the vitriol and you get slaped in the face
<greg-g> I'm all for science and debunking shit, but being an ass is just, dumb ;)
<cmaloney> pretty much any forum where people play "pick and choose" with their facts.
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> ok, time for meeting prep, laterz!
<cmaloney> laterness.
<greg-g> (also, partial outage I'm watching ;) )
<greg-g> out css/js/static server cluster isn't happy
<greg-g> our*
<cmaloney> ugh
<cmaloney> Tell everyone to use gopher in the interim
<jrwren_> greg-g: wtff??? insert paleo response??? but you eat meat??? wtf do you think the meat you just ate eats?
<greg-g> jrwren_: not corn
<greg-g> not wheat
<greg-g> grass
<jrwren_> paleo: a word that means I can eat whatever i want, while being judgemental of everything else everyone else eats.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I'm finding it pretty hard not to bat the Markdown folks with Restructured Text. :)
<greg-g> those people already did that, now they just have an affinity group to join ;)
<cmaloney> s/bat/bait/
<jrwren_> greg-g: what meat did you eat that wasn't fed corn or some other big agg grain crop?
<greg-g> jrwren_: you know cows existed before big ag grain did, right?
<greg-g> jrwren_: 100% grass feed cow
<jrwren_> greg-g: hahahahahaha.
<jrwren_> greg-g: you realize corn is a grass?
<greg-g> yes, but they aren't fed corn
<jrwren_> greg-g: I can feed cows nothing but corn on a feed lot and it will be 100% grass fed.
<greg-g> jrwren_: sure, but I know my rancher(s)
<jrwren_> greg-g: that rules. I wish I knew some.
<greg-g> probably 90% of carrie's calories come from people we talk to once a week
<greg-g> I'm less than that because I'm not really consistent and eat out at work
<greg-g> (carrie and rowan's)
<jrwren_> you are even bigger local eaters than we are.
<jrwren_> so jealous.
<jrwren_> then again.. you talk to the people when you eat out and they bring you your food, so all those calaries come from people you talk to.
<cmaloney> I can barely talk to the cashier at the checkout.
<cmaloney> That's enough social interaction. ;)
<jrwren_> I always say "burito please" to the person at chipotle
<brousch_> I point and grunt. I don't want to know where my food came from
<jrwren_> I still think about your son thinking animals GAVE us meat.
<brousch_> I think it was more like they were making it, like in a factory
<brousch_> chicken nuggets: nuggets made by chickens
<brousch_> Perfectly logical
<brousch_> Maybe too much wallace and grommit
<jrwren_> hahaha
<greg-g> jrwren_: :) "can I have a #2 with turkey" doesn't count ;)
<jrwren_> mmm... now I want a burito
<jrwren_> and also... a farm... kinda.
<greg-g> :) ditto on both ;)
<brousch_> cmaloney: Got my ass handed to me by a random on Go
<jrwren_> !w
<cmaloney> brousch_: fun fun. :)
<cmaloney> I have yet to play folks on Dragon Go Server
<cmaloney> (random)
<brousch_> I did well early on, but he surrounded me and I could not escape
<brousch_> Similar to how you beat me last time
<cmaloney> Yeah, I don't think I'm able to repeat that on the 13x13 board. :)
<brousch_> Maybe not this time
<brousch_> This random game was 13x13
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-06
<snap-l> rick_h_: Do you still have power?
<_stink_> snap-l: did you lose yours?  we had some dips but nothing else
<rick_h_> yes
<rick_h_> power is good
<greg-g> Mine's good, too.
<snap-l> _stink_: We still have power, which is good.
<snap-l> Actually changed out the router last night. :)
<snap-l> Finally got a chance to spend some time flashing it with Tomato
<gamerchick02> how many of the peeps in here are irc-ing from phones because the power's out?
<gamerchick02> my apartment is affected by the power plant disruption. i'm currently at my mom's house. :-\
<rick_h_> no, there's some areas around my place without power
<rick_h_> but all good at my place
<_stink_> large chunks of south central Oakland (yes pretty gangsta sounding) are out - we were driving around earlier
<gamerchick02> wow
<gamerchick02> my apartment is off Walton and Dexter.
<gamerchick02> the plant that's not too far from my place took a dump. who knows what's going on there.
<gamerchick02> seems like DTE never can keep it's crap together (we don't have these issues in Saginaw)
<gamerchick02> power's back on at my place
<gamerchick02> but i'm doing laundry here. if i'd waited, the 11:30 PM restore time would have been accurate
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-07
<snap-l> Yeah, apparently my work was on a generator.
<tony-smlr> SMLR Live E134 (9/7/2014) - Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ebCQR0A0g - NO Audio this week :(
<rick_h_> morning for a couple more min
<gamerchick02> hee, it's afternoon now!
<gamerchick02> :)
<rick_h_> doh
<rick_h_> man, slept in today
<rick_h_> hah http://www.mangobottle.com/recent that's cool
<rick_h_> https://lib3.net/bookie as well
<cmaloney> Heh, I had to call the Coney to see if they had power this morning
<cmaloney> I'm noticing that $current_job is having problems.
<cmaloney> (related to power, no doubt)
<rick_h_> Coney?
<cmaloney> National Coney Island.
<cmaloney> bbiab.
<_stink_> cmaloney: at 12/Main?  yeah they were out yesterday
<gamerchick02> ugh. power issues. :(
<cmaloney> _stink_: Yeah, apparently the Potbelly by Normandy / Woodward didn't have power (or didn't answer their phone / fax)
<greg-g> you *faxed* them?
<cmaloney> greg-g: I checked their fax number to see if they were up or not
<cmaloney> figured if they had power their fax machine wuold answer.
<cmaloney> wasn't going to send them a fax
<cmaloney> (and yes, apparently you can fax them your order)
<_stink_> haha
<greg-g> :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-08-31
<NemoV> hello
<NemoV> anybody active in here tonight?
<NemoV> Any how I'll drop by again Signing off from Gaylord MI
<brousch> No patience
<_stink_> you were watching the whole time weren't you brousch
<_stink_> just testing him/her
<_stink_> for patience
<cscheib> ha
<cscheib> yea, 2 minutes isn't a particularly long span, especially for someone in Grayling
<cscheib> everything moves slower there
<cmaloney> evening
<cmaloney> hanging out in the er
<cmaloney> because its the thing to do tonight
<brousch> Those are always wonderful night
<brousch> s
<cscheib> kids?
<cmaloney> dad-in-law
<rick_h_> cmaloney: :( hope tings go ok
<cmaloney> thanks
<cmaloney> at the very least they are admitting him
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> get home?
<cmaloney> Yeah, we got home around 2am
<cmaloney> Mostly because we cut bait while waiting for a bed for dad-in-law
<_stink_> he get admitted?
<cmaloney> Yeah, was just waiting on a bed when we left.
<greg-g> brousch: is that because of my post strawbale house building photo? :)
<greg-g> cmaloney: ugh, at least you were with him for a while
<cmaloney> Yeah, joDee is with him now
<brousch> greg-g: Yes
<greg-g> there was this image of 4 programmers, in a sequence, one extreme being this hairy/dirty dude hunched over his laptop, the other extreme was a well dressed guy, clean shaven, etc.
<greg-g> the dirty one was "gainfully employed programmer" the clean one was "unemployed for 6 months still looking for a job"
<greg-g> (or something, i can't find the image)
<brousch> heh, you get cleaner the longer you are out of a job?
<greg-g> apparently
<greg-g> I just kind of fluxtuate a lot
<jcastro> rick_h_: do you have any hardfloor roombas or just the carpet kind?
<cscheib> jcastro: I'd be afraid a roomba would f up my dog's world a bit too much, he's not a fan of vacuums to begin with
<jcastro> I was kind of hoping for dog/vacuum entertainment to begin with
<cscheib> heh
<rick_h_> jcastro: I use my roomba on hard floors?
<rick_h_> jcastro: I use the vacuum one
<jcastro> don't they make one that's basically a floor mop though?
<jcastro> like, i was thinking for the basement floor
<greg-g> Divert your entire AdWords budget to only target users within 10 miles of 40°45’13.83″N, 119°16’37.20″W. Paid search and display not targeted at the Nevada desert next week is money wasted.
<greg-g> http://blog.leadgenius.com/prospecting-leads-at-burning-man/
<cmaloney> heh
<jcastro> rick_h_: man nevermind these things are like $350
<jcastro> I was expecting like 150
<cmaloney> jcastro: You're kidding right? :)
<jcastro> http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00DCCY2ES/ref=psdc_3743521_t2_B00DCCYD6U
<jcastro> they make a cheap one actually
<cmaloney> Yeah, we looked at that one
<cmaloney> You have dogs, right? :)
<jcastro> one dog
<cmaloney> We have one cat and a Scotch-Brite version of that (not the automated one)
<cmaloney> (Sorry, got distracted)
<cmaloney> Just one "swiff" of the place and that thing would have all sorts of hair caught under it
<cmaloney> That's also just the dry version. You'll need extra $$ for a wet version
<_stink_> i know some businesses like that
<UnFixed> hah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-01
<cmaloney> Morning and all that
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How's the sprint?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: cool, some good places to eat in chicago :)
<rick_h_> but :( hot 90+ today
<brousch> Where are you in chicago?
<rick_h_> brousch: down on state street by the mile
<cmaloney> Yeah, Chicago is like a real city isn't it? :)
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> the UK folks are crazy over it
<rick_h_> the 'big' and such
<rick_h_> was fun, my truck cleared the garage by < 1"
<cmaloney> Hah
<brousch> geez
<cmaloney> Yeah, they're used to little things over in the UK
<cmaloney> That's why you have things like the Mini Cooper
<rick_h_> yea, they live in london but there's several things there > their 'shard' building
<rick_h_> we went up in hancock tower and such
<cmaloney> because their roads date back to when you only needed to get a horse through them
<rick_h_> yea, they were saying a q7 is 'so hard to park and ...' in london and here there's 30 going by an hour
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EQetm_qWDg
<cmaloney> Just a point of reference
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> It didn't take off there, but that was seriously considered for the roads of the UK
<cmaloney> Just mention it to someone over from the UK and watch the groans.
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> Did they hop in the bed of your truck so you could give them a hillbilly joy ride?
<rick_h_> not yet, talked about it :)
<brousch> Take them swimming in the salt-free shark-free water?
<cmaloney> I don't think he wants to get rid of his team quite yet.
<rick_h_> heh several have gone for a swim
<cmaloney> in the back of the truck? :)
<rick_h_> we told them about it and it's another thing to sit there and 'see' it look like an ocean
<rick_h_> on, the swim
<cmaloney> I'm teasing
<rick_h_> :P
<cmaloney> Figured you could show them the ocean by just taking the cab off and filling it with water. ;)
<cmaloney> Harding Ocean
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-02
<wolfger> morning
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<cmaloney> How are the sprints?
<rick_h_> wheeeee
<rick_h_> we finished off 9 9 bottles of wine in the hotel room last night
<_stink_> 99?
<_stink_> bottles of wine?
<_stink_> on the wall?
<rick_h_> no, the table
<rick_h_> but they did fall to the floor, by the trash can. Hope house cleaning tosses hthem :)
<rick_h_> err 9 bottles that was to be
<cmaloney> How many people? :)
<rick_h_> so it went from about 4, to about 15, to about 5
<jrwren> tired
<cmaloney> http://www.fu-dietersheim.de/30042015_presse_fudpc.html
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-03
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> hello
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> Bears game tonight!
<cmaloney> Cool deal!
<wolfger> morning
<brousch> rick_h_: Sportsball?!
<rick_h_> brousch: woot
<cmaloney> Apparently they're having NFL day next Thursday at work to celebrate the first Lions game
<cmaloney> So you have to wear something related to pro-football in order to wear athletic shoes (we can wear jeans all the time now)
<cmaloney> I'm seriously considering coming to work in a tuxedo
<cmaloney> as protest.
<rick_h_> because how dare anyone enjoy something now enjoyed by all?
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm a dick. :)
<greg-g> cmaloney: wear any team-oriented anything and see if they bitch, if you were jrwren I'd say some esport team shirt
<cmaloney> We did have a "favorite band" day that sort of made up for the emphasis on sport.
<cmaloney> Actually I have my Tux polo shirt. :)
<greg-g> I have to say, your company's "special clothing days" seems... very 80s :)
<cmaloney> More than likely I won't do anything special
<cmaloney> greg-g: We still have a dress code here
<greg-g> very Office Space-like ;)
<greg-g> a what?
<cmaloney> and we're a marketing firm
<greg-g> :P
<brousch> Wear something soccer and say it's the one true football
<cmaloney> so having team-related things are quite normal
<greg-g> ahhh, I see
<cmaloney> we don't have this Silicon Valley mentality where you can grow your beard down to your balls and say it's a shirt.
<greg-g> hey, it covers my nipples!
<cmaloney> ;)
<wolfger> cmaloney: wearing a tux on sportsball day? Damned Pittsburgh Penguins fan! Burn him!
<cmaloney> But yeah, I've been an outsider so long it's second nature to think a bit different than the norm. Like being Lutheran in a Catholic School on St. Patrick's Day and having folks ask you why you're not wearing green.
<cmaloney> Um...
<wolfger> Be protestant and wear orange
<cmaloney> Not that I have a dog in the fight, but I don't condone either side. :)
<cmaloney> wolfger: That thought occurred, but I'm also not inclined to be a troublemaker
<cmaloney> Though I inadvertantly had meat on Fridays during Lent.
<cmaloney> because we don't do the whole fish on Fridays
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<ColonelPanic001> fish are made of wheat, I guess
<greg-g> not gluten free?
<mthx|server> Anyone ever use cms2cms before to migrate from Drupal to Wordpress?
<mthx|server> https://wordpress.org/support/view/plugin-reviews/cms2cms-automated-drupal-to-wp-migration
<gamerchick02> i did it!  sold the Macbook Air (just sent it today) and i may have a buyer for the ipad mini. bought a full sized ipad air 2.  so now i have consolidated my devices: desktop, Ubuntu laptop, ipad. WOOT go me for less to keep track of.
<gamerchick02> also hi, how's everyone tonight?
<cmaloney> Woo woo
<cmaloney> Doing well.
<cmaloney> Sitting at OCC waiting for JoDee's class to finish
<cmaloney> Classes are in session yet the cateferia is closed.
<cmaloney> So raided the vending machines
<cmaloney> Go me
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-04
<_stink_> M&Ms?
<gamerchick02> oh nice
<gamerchick02> that's kind of crap that the caf is closed.
<gamerchick02> _stink_ M&Ms are some of the best candy
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> also, thunderstorms.
 * DrDaemonEye peeks in
<cmaloney> _stink_: Snyder's Pretzels and water
<_stink_> square!
<cmaloney> Yay, I think I'll be finally receiving a package that was shipped from the west side of the state
<cmaloney> and wound up in Norfolk Virginia after a a stint in Allen Park
<cmaloney> because derp
<wolfger> lol
<wolfger> that is a derp
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How was the game last night?
<rick_h_> good, the bears won
<rick_h_> and I got to buy lots of stuff
<cmaloney> wait, what?
<rick_h_> and it was fun going to an american football game
<cmaloney> Back it up one.
<cmaloney> The Bears... won?
<rick_h_> with a french man, two London-ites, a canadian, and slovenian
<cmaloney> Did pandemonium reign in the streets? :)
<rick_h_> well it was our 4th stringers beating their 4th stringers
<cmaloney> This is pre-season, right?
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> last preseason game
<rick_h_> we're one week off in our sprint :(
<cmaloney> Ah, so it's a scrimmage. ;)
<rick_h_> basically
<rick_h_> none of the important starters played
<cmaloney> Nonetheless that's gcool
<rick_h_> yea, more a good social event to a cool stadium
<rick_h_> with beer
<cmaloney> and good friends
<cmaloney> can't argue with that
<rick_h_> yea, good team building :)
<cmaloney> Was American Football as incomprehensible to the Europeans as Fuutbol was to us? :)
<rick_h_> somewhat
<rick_h_> the penalties in particular threw them
<rick_h_> and that in the stadium you don't get the play by play help explaining everything
<rick_h_> "everyone's chearing...why?"
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Yeah, there is a lot of a-priori knowledge required
<cmaloney> Though I can't imagine what Fuutbol announcements are like?
<cmaloney> "Pele-Wannabee just fell to the ground incomprensibly"
<cmaloney> Though that would explain the "announcer samples" in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNWu7Ejm_TM
<cmaloney> I thought it was just folks really into radio broadcasts of Soccer.
<brousch> cmaloney: wow, you weren't kidding about your clueless post office
<cmaloney> brousch: yeah, after the second day of no scanning I figured it got "lost"
<brousch> I shipped something to Charleston, SC at the same time, and it arrived yesterday
<brousch> I wondr if they got stuck together and virgina finally separated them
<cmaloney> Possibly
<jrwren> so scary! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv6Th7kJ64Q
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sCDcJcl0pg <- Lyrics
<jrwren> ahahaha scary!
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzEHrAw3liI
 * cmaloney had to turn it up a little louder
<wolfger> jrwren: I want to be the guy in that video for Halloween
<jrwren> lol
<greg-g> the original twerking: https://youtu.be/qs7f3ssuEjA?list=PL00pZWxLk6-FDNHWE5OeTyRfJVVABYSRd
<jrwren> i'm afraid
<greg-g> click it, you'll like it
<jrwren> is it what you tweeted?
<greg-g> a specific video from it, yeah
<greg-g> not the one you get first from the tweeted link
<greg-g> tootsie roll
<greg-g> "let me see your tootsie roll"
<cmaloney> I feel a Whoop coming on
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-FPimCmbX8
<cmaloney> Whoomp, there is is ^
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> brousch: Thank you. :)
<brousch> I trust you will use it wisely
<cmaloney> Well, its middle finger will need some help
<cmaloney> Apparently it's not a good stress point
<brousch> Did the post office beat it up?
<cmaloney> Not a whole lot
<cmaloney> but the box had a little bending to it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-05
<cmaloney> Open Source, not even once (before: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/21123256556 after: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/19312565093)
<brousch> cmaloney++
<jrwren> hahahahaah
<cmaloney> greg-g: I think I found your career should this whole OSS / Wikipedia thing not work out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=20&v=I-ousb8-SD0
<jrwren> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr4HffbAUTk
 * dzho grins
<cmaloney> Putting OMC on hiatus: http://openmetalcast.com/2015/09/05/open-metalcast-hiatus-announcement/
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-06
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<_stink_> yo
<_stink_> sunny
<cmaloney> Heh, haven't opened the shades yet.
<cmaloney> Listening to Sting: The Dream of the Blue Turtles
<cmaloney> I think "Russians" is a song I should have heard a long time ago
<cmaloney> doesn't age well.
<brousch> GR Mini makerfaire today. Come on out
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-05
<cmaloney> https://steinsopp.bandcamp.com/
<cmaloney> (for greg-g)
<cmaloney> esp. the t-shirt
<cmaloney> Dammit
<cmaloney> missed the meeting. :)
<_stink_> me too :P
<cmaloney> I sort of have a good excuse though
<cmaloney> latest OMC is releasing
<cmaloney> Titled "Low Earth Orbit"
<_stink_> o/
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2016/09/04/open-metalcast-episode-136-low-earth-orbit/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-06
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> wb rick_h_
<rick_h_> morning and ty
<cmaloney> how was the excursion / tour?
<rick_h_> it was good, naigara falls is pretty cool and there's a lot of fun stuff to do there
<cmaloney> nice
<rick_h_> and the annual family visit down to VA is nice. That's a good area with lots to get out and check out
<rick_h_> now I'm just in major pain heh. deck was finishes while I was away so back from the trip lots of deck staining and prep and now have a deck again
<cmaloney> woo woo!
<rick_h_> did I miss anything exciting while I was away?
<cmaloney> not much
<cmaloney> Arts Beats and Eats meant that the Bean and Leaf closed early (8:30pm)
<cmaloney> so we moved over to Atomic, which was decent
<cmaloney> But that was the highlight
<jrwren>  First bad thing about ting. No visual voicemail on GSM. Still worth it to
<jrwren> save 40-50/mo
<cmaloney> Visual Voicemail = ?
<cmaloney> Oh, I use Google Voice for my voicemail so I never noticed.
<jrwren> iphones have this voicemail tab and rather than dial a number to hear your voicemail, each voicemails shows in a UI in a list. It is a great feature. Has been there since day 1 w/ATT
<cmaloney> right
<greg-g> g'morn
<cmaloney> g'morn and all that
<greg-g> jrwren: I *think* that's an option if you use cdma/sprint towers
<cmaloney> Yeah, they had something like that (which I never used)
<cmaloney> iirc it was a pay service though
<cmaloney> https://help.ting.com/hc/en-us/articles/205422008-Voicemail
<jrwren> greg-g: yeah, that is what the help docs said, but I went GSM for other reasons.
<cmaloney> Mostly because GSM works
<cmaloney> CDMA isn't great in this area
<cmaloney> Not sure if new phone or what but I'm more happy with this phone than my previous one
<greg-g> cdma is surprisingly good out here, all things told
<greg-g> that's the only thing I'm still not sure on, though, is cdma vs gsm for my replacement phone
<greg-g> haven't had time to really think/look at the maps in more detail
<cmaloney> greg-g: International Travel
<greg-g> yeah, meh
<cmaloney> GSM is the only option there
<greg-g> I've been fine without a real phone when traveling int, mostly because I don't stray far from a group :)
<jrwren> phones do both now, so for international, you just buy a sim when you get there, right?
<greg-g> that part was unclear to me when reading the docs on ting
<Scary_Guy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgxYUHHtOHo
<jrwren> lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-07
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> how goes?
<rick_h_> wheeee
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h_> we're ok. daybtwonof first grade, still sore as can be from refinishing the new deck, and catching up on work still.
<rick_h_> heh day two of first grade
<cmaloney> wow
<cmaloney> Received at the OMC address:
<cmaloney> I have a project I want to work with you on because I have a transparent metal or see thru radiant barrier for windows, skylights and numerous other applications you can see out but they cant see inside!  It is one pf the few see through metals in the world!  Inflector can be a solar collector or solar rejector! How do I promote my product to companies such as yours?
<cmaloney> \m/
<Zimdale> wat
<jrwren> hahaha, transparent aluminium
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> Yeah, totally getting my "company" on that.
<_stink_> invisible robots
<_stink_> come on, it's the future
<cmaloney> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikepirnat/29513084065/in/pool-pyohio/
<rick_h_> who is that sharp looking bald guy
<_stink_> haha
<cmaloney> and somehow I have avoided Mike Pirnat's photographic gaze
<cmaloney> despite sitting next to Eric, Brandon, and the gent with the Debian Laptop
<cmaloney> Ah, I take that back
<cmaloney> my bald head is in the front row on this one: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikepirnat/29479147286/in/pool-pyohio/
<cmaloney> That's an awesome pic of you though, rick_h_
<jrwren> cmaloney: your spot grew. ;_;
<cmaloney> Thank you for noticing. :)
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/brianleroux/status/773591296241836032
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-08
<ColonelPanic001> o.o
<cmaloney> ^.^
<greg-g> <_<
<rick_h_> -_-
<ColonelPanic001> \o/
<cmaloney>  /o\
<brousch> I think it's time to move on to a new job. What's Canonical up to these days?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-09
<brousch> Heh, I am utterly unqualified for all of the posted jobs
<cmaloney> brousch: THat bad?
<brousch> It's psychologically unhealthy and I've actually lost skills working here
<_stink_> bummer.
<_stink_> what are you looking for?
<cmaloney> brousch: Ugh
<brousch> I want to try something where I can deep-dive into a technology. I've been a jack of all trades for so long.
<brousch> A well-defined role that doesn't become a bunchbof crap work
<brousch> At some place thatncares about quality
<_stink_> brousch: i'll keep my ear out
<cmaloney> Same
<cmaloney> OK with moving or still want to be on the west-side?
<brousch> Have to stay here
<cmaloney> kk
<brousch> Thanks. Mostly venting, but I appreciate the sentiment
<cmaloney> I've been there, so i know what you're going though
<cmaloney> Chrysler was unhealthy for me near the end
<cmaloney> Have you checked to see if Sourceforge is hiring? :)
<brousch> Damn good idea. Dave says the new overlords are not so bad
<cmaloney> Yeah, so I've heard
<cmaloney> Though anything is an improvement over Dice
<_stink_> has anyone used the tornado framework?
<rick_h_> _stink_: used it for the original breadbility web app
<_stink_> any general thoughts, gotchas?  a pal of mine is taking over a new project for which someone other than him chose tornado
<rick_h_> it's ok, asyns with their own async lib
<_stink_> yeah looks like a monolith
<rick_h_> would do wsgi, but watch out blocking and killing perf
<rick_h_> yea but no where near as big as.a django.or even pyramid
<jrwren> its been a while, but I've used it.
<jrwren> it has its ups and downs like everything else.
<jrwren> many tornado peices don't yet run on py3, which is a bummer, but most used ones do, which is cool.
<_stink_> rick_h_: jrwren: thanks much, i'll pass the info along!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-10
<brousch> I got a lead on a Python/Linux job possibility already. At work, I'm at the stage of Peter after occupational hypnotherapy.
 * rick_h_ can't translate that
<rick_h_> yay though on the first part?
<brousch> Too early to tell, but the speed of finding something is good.
<brousch> Second part is an Office Space reference
<rick_h_> ah, thanks that helps me place the peter reference
<_stink_> yeah i was going through family guy episodes in my head
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> This is the entire job description
<brousch> need someone with strong development experience working in Python/Linux, not just a general knowledge of the language.  I have suggested 5 years as a minimum.  We currently are working with Python 2.7 and 3.5.
<_stink_> i love those minimum year things
<_stink_> and by love i mean they are silly
<brousch> Yeah, but I have 7
<_stink_> then in this one case
<_stink_> i fully support applying that rule strictly
<brousch> I know maybe 4 people in GR with more time
<brousch> Of course there are a dozen or more better Python programmers, but that time requirement ...
<cmaloney> 10 years of python 3
<jrwren> has it been out that long?
<jrwren> it probably has.
<rick_h_> Dec 3rd 2008
<rick_h_> so not quite
<rick_h_> but much more than my guess was going to be 5yr
<_stink_> is python 3 out?
<_stink_> :P
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> https://twitter.com/joshacagan/status/761000470705909764
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-09-11
<_stink_> haha, the thread is kind of funny too
<tony-smlr> We are getting ready to go live!  SMLR E208 (9/11/2016) Video: http://youtu.be/HXuln8iFr9s
<cmaloney> orning
<gamerchick02> mornin
<gamerchick02> brother and i are getting stuffed bun when he finishes getting around
<cmaloney> need more context, because 12 yo me is laughing
<gamerchick02> it's a breakfast place in Pontiac
<cmaloney> ah
<gamerchick02> on Walton. just down the road from my apartment...
<rick_h_> wheeee
<cmaloney> how goes?
<gamerchick02> well!
<gamerchick02> we had our bun stuffed. i'm still stuffed even though we've been cooking the rest of the morning and early afternoon
<cmaloney> how were your buns?
<gamerchick02> delicious. i had pancakes but i couldn't finish them
<cmaloney> nice
<gamerchick02> it's really good
<gamerchick02> on Walton in Pontiac, near Josyln.
<cmaloney> so i've heard
<cmaloney> ;-)
<gamerchick02> :)
<gamerchick02> oh my brother's cookies are almost done
<greg-g> I thought "had our bun stuffed" was some sort of new code phrase for pregnant I hadn't heard
 * greg-g only read partial scrollback
<gamerchick02> no. i'm with my brother, ew ew ew
<_stink_> greg-g++
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yay, I'm not alone
<brousch> That's not as bad as what i thought it meant
<gamerchick02> :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: hoe goes?
<greg-g> rick_h_: mostly good, just dropped the already cracked phone this morning, now I can't unlock it :/
<greg-g> going to be a long wait while the new one ships from China (should arrive on Wed, but I'm leaving Wed at 6am to go to the city for two days, staying over night)
<cmaloney> ugh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-04
<cmaloney> morningagain
<rick_h> Party
<cmaloney> Are we having fun yet?
<cmaloney> Blergh. Taking a test-drive of Ubuntu 17.10 in a VM and wishing Unity was back
<cmaloney> I'm not sure how this is supposed to be more user friendly. Seems at every turn the menu is in a different spot
<cmaloney> And I can't fucking zoom in a background
<cmaloney> It's like I'm using a fucking chromebook
<jrwren> nothing about desktop linux is ever user friendly, nor has it ever been. instead, it seems to get less friendly every release.
<jrwren> change for change sake. YAY
<Scary_Guy> stop using bloated WMs anyway and go with XFCE or something similar.  i3/BSPWM/rat poison if you want hard mode.
<cmaloney> https://gnomeshellsucks.wordpress.com/
<Scary_Guy> I REALLY like MATE without marco and using i3
<cmaloney> XFCE is terrible
<cmaloney> Basically I want a Mac-like interface on a Linux machine
<cmaloney> and XFCE isn't that
<cmaloney> it's a Windows 95-like interface and that makes me sad
<Scary_Guy> if you want a mac like interface why can't you just use the mac interface?  I'm sure there must be something similar
<Scary_Guy> or just shoehorn unity back on
<cmaloney> Ever since Canonical realized they lost the phone war to pretty much everyone else they discontinued UNity
<cmaloney> so Unity is a non-starter
<Scary_Guy> https://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/ older so you might have to modify it a bit to work
<Scary_Guy> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-easiest-Linux-window-manager-for-people-familiar-with-OSX the top two answers are literally Gnome and XFCE.  I guess it's really just personal preference though
<Scary_Guy> really I think MATE would be best with some tweaking, but there is no easy out of the box solution I think
<Scary_Guy> too bad you can't get Aqua itself to work on it.  but I suppose if people could do that it'd be one less thing that Mac has over Linux (in their eyes)
<cmaloney> yeah, I don't literally want a Macintosh. :)
<cmaloney> I want a non-crazy version of GNOME that hasn't completely sucked into its own asshole
<cmaloney> (crazy me)
<Scary_Guy> but they did that, it's literally MATE :p
<Scary_Guy> when the (first) version of Gnome 3 sucked, they forked 2 and made it better.  of course "better" is always subjective too
<cmaloney> I also want to move forward.
<cmaloney> so MATE is a non-starter. :)
<Scary_Guy> also https://flexion.org/posts/2014-03-memory-consumption-of-linux-desktop-environments/
<Scary_Guy> and https://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops/
<Scary_Guy> https://brendaningram.com/article/ram-usage-of-various-linux-desktop-environments/ I switched to Debian from Mint for a reason :)
<cmaloney> I have 16GB in this machine. I'm good. :)
<Scary_Guy> I have 4 of ECC, but still every bit counts to me
<Scary_Guy> when I ran Window$ I replaced Explorer with BBlean (a BlackBox derivitive) and brought the memory useage from 30-50 down to 2mb
<Scary_Guy> but back then you had to worry about RAM useage
<cmaloney> Explorer is a bloated POC.
<Scary_Guy> we're all adults here, you can say S :P
<cmaloney> Piece of Code? :)
<Scary_Guy> but yeah, it always has been since 95 and probably even before that.
<Scary_Guy> I do miss 3.11 sometimes but probably just for nostalgia reasons
<jrwren> well, rick_h knew.  https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-08-30/how-nakaya-pens-anticipated-the-writing-tool-renaissance  :)
<rick_h> jrwren: lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-05
<cmaloney> GOod morning
<jrwren> Good morning.
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h> party on a Tues I keep thinking it's Monday
<notlikethesoup> morning
<greg-g> yuuup
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-06
<rick_h> kind of cool, new drive report if you're looking to add some HD to your network https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-stats-q2-2017/
<jrwren> yes! thanks!
<brousch> I wish we did something like that. We have around 100PB of storage
<rick_h> nice!
<jrwren> brousch: in what? netapp? emc? other?
<brousch> We call them "bricks". Basically a crapload of hard drives. Looks like the bricks range from 70TB - 300TB
<brousch> I think we use mostly 4TB drives now
<jrwren> oh right, you work for a CDN. i forgot.
<brousch> I think we use these https://www.supermicro.com/products/nfo/storage.cfm
<greg-g> cool and :( https://www.ventusky.com/?p=18.64;-65.54;6&l=wind-950hpa
<brousch> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/04/retro_thinkpad_spotted_in_the_wild/
<brousch> greg-g: Trippy!
<rick_h> hah at the retro thinkpad
<rick_h> greg-g: wow, that's crazy (130mph winds) and the visualization is really well done
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> party
<brousch> cmaloney: I found your next MUG presenter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075DYXZW1
<cmaloney> We've had Michael Lucas before. :)
<mrgoodcat> i'm having some prints made for kims bday. do you guys like the 4 small ones or the 2 large ones? https://dsc.cloud/dyladan/Screen-Shot-2017-09-06-at-6.52.58-PM.png
<mrgoodcat> im having a hard time deciding
<mrgoodcat> i'm leaning towards 4 small
<rick_h> I always like larger if they're good images.
<mrgoodcat> they're cell phone photos mostly. a small few are better
<mrgoodcat> some are older though (older phones) so aren't that great blown up
<mrgoodcat> "small" is 11x11 so they're not tiny
<cmaloney> evening
<rick_h> party
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-07
<cmaloney> Having fun yet?
<rick_h> some civ vi, listening to michael practice violin while erica works on soccer coaching drills
<rick_h> wheeee
<cmaloney> civ <3
<notlikethesoup> civ tho
<notlikethesoup> i loved civ 6 way more than 5, not sure why i haven't played it more
<rick_h> notlikethesoup: heh because once you launch it you're committed for at least a day or 4 to get through a game.
<cmaloney> And this is a problem how?
<notlikethesoup> lol
<rick_h> this is insane http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/cyclones/?atlc
<rick_h> rocket launch on big screen woot!
<ColonelPanic001> 8neat
<notlikethesoup> that's a lot of neats
<notlikethesoup> i usually only carry around 4
<wolfger> 2 is usually plenty. I rarely use more than one per day
<greg-g> stingy neaters
<rick_h> lol I read that as "Bneat" and did not get the lot/4/etc
<brousch> 8neat? How did it taste?
<greg-g> RAIN!
<greg-g> we have RAIN in September!
<greg-g> this is crazy!
<rick_h> greg-g: haven't you all been getting a lot of rain this year?
 * rick_h doesn't have context to appreciate that exclamation
<greg-g> "rain this year" == "from Nov to ~March"
<greg-g> that's the rainy season
<greg-g> the rest of the time you drain aquifers
<rick_h> oic
<jrwren> good!  I need me some almonds!
<greg-g> heh, not sure if this'll hit the central valley :)
<greg-g> it's already done raining :P
<greg-g> (it's hard for me to tell, Rowan has a rock tumbler going in the garage that I can hear with my window open)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-08
<mrgoodcat> the site equifax set up to see if you were affected by the breach is the most phishy domain i've seen in a while
<jrwren> don't use it.
<cmaloney> good morning
<cmaloney> It's essentially a flip of the coin
<greg-g> if you sign up for their credit monitoring service for free with it you forfeit your rights to sue (class action or otherwise)
<greg-g> I haven't made up my mind yet
<cmaloney> Yeah, screw that
<greg-g> 1) credit monitoring = good I guess? 2) they'll probably make it hard to cancel 3) maybe I'll get $5 from a class action settlement? 4) ugh
<cmaloney> I'm not abou to get a service from a company that shouldn't exist in the first plae
<cmaloney> place
<greg-g> word
<cmaloney> They've inserted themselves into this system and have made themselves part of the problem
<mrgoodcat> some execs apparently dumped stock before the announcement
<greg-g> yeah, saw that, good times
<cmaloney> If there isn't some serious prison time for the execs I'm burning capitalism down
<jrwren> they claimed they didn't know about hte breach before teh sale.
<jrwren> still... if martha stewart can go to jail... these people can go to jail.
<cmaloney> BULLSHIT
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Three executives sell in the month before a ruinous breach is exposed?
<cmaloney> That would be like VW folks selling stock months before the whole recall over the diesel shenannigans was unveiled.
<rick_h> when did they sell? I heard this breach went back to July
<greg-g> WHO KNEW WHAT WHEN?!?!?!
<greg-g> ;)
<greg-g> get matlock on the case
<cmaloney> August 1st and second
<cmaloney> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-07/three-equifax-executives-sold-stock-before-revealing-cyber-hack
<cmaloney> CW: Autoplay video
<rick_h> lol, wasn't the breach july 29 or something?
<cmaloney> Ayep
<greg-g> gj guys
<cmaloney> "The credit-reporting service said earlier in a statement that it discovered the intrusion on July 29. Regulatory filings show that on Aug. 1, Chief Financial Officer John Gamble sold shares worth $946,374 and Joseph Loughran, president of U.S. information solutions, exercised options to dispose of stock worth $584,099. Rodolfo Ploder, president of workforce solutions, sold $250,458 of stock on Aug. 2.
<cmaloney> None of the filings lists the transactions as being part of 10b5-1 scheduled trading plans."
<rick_h> lmao
<cmaloney> The three “sold a small percentage of their Equifax shares,” Ines Gutzmer, a spokeswoman for the Atlanta-based company, said in an emailed statement. They “had no knowledge that an intrusion had occurred at the time.”
<cmaloney> Yeah, right
<_stink_> quick delete those emails
<cmaloney> You had July 31st
<cmaloney> which is a business day
<cmaloney> if there wasn't an "all hands" meeting on that day then I'm the fucking Vatican
<Scary_Guy> an easy fix for this would be don't hold stock in the company you work for, or any companies that you directly do business with
<Scary_Guy> but if life gives you a cheatcode people are generally going to use it
<jrwren> C types HAVE to hold stock in companies they work for. its the law and if not, its part of their contract.
<Scary_Guy> well, that's just retarded then
<Scary_Guy> or they shouldn't be allowed to touch it until they quit
<jrwren> board members and come C levels have to hold a certain percentage. I'd doubt that these sellers sold ALL of their shares.
<greg-g> it theoretically makes them more at service to the company because they'd feel the pain/gain accordingly
<cmaloney> jrwren: They didn't sell them all, but it's rather interesting that they sold any during this time
<greg-g> but there are tons of ways to game the system so... yeah, they rarely feel the pain
<cmaloney> Is August a fiscal quarter? I don't believe so
<greg-g> yeah, timing, that "10b5-1" thing: usually people like that have a "I have a plan to sell X% or $X every Y months" which is reasonable, as long as they stay within the contractual/legal requirements of holding enough
<cmaloney> But their stock is taking a beating today
<cmaloney> Down 13.78 percent
<Scary_Guy> it seems like it incentivises it more to fuck over consumers to make a profit
<cmaloney> that's no accident
<Scary_Guy> also, sounds like a good time to buy
<cmaloney> Ah, their second quarter ended in June
<cmaloney> So, fish smell - rising
<cmaloney> They published their results on July 26th
<jrwren> nah, they are still over priced. My target price for them is 60/share. I'll buy at or below that.
<cmaloney> jrwren: You'll get your wish, I guarantee it
<jrwren> cmaloney: yes, but will it be because of this, or will it be overall market crash?
<Scary_Guy> yes
<greg-g> I can't not think of that mens warehouse dude when that's said and how he's been a daily toker for a long time, and that's part of why his voice is so memorable
<cmaloney> greg-g: Did he say that he's a daily toker?
<greg-g> yup
<greg-g> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mens+warehouse+weed&t=ffsb&ia=news
<greg-g> :)
<Scary_Guy> https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/6yqpi2/so_three_equifax_executives_came_up_with_a/
<cmaloney> greg-g: That would explain nominating Deepak Chopra to the board in 2004
<cmaloney> (letting that charlatan anywhere near money is a bad move)
<jrwren> why would he be on the board of that company.
<greg-g> heh
<jrwren> UGH... board membership pisses me off.
<greg-g> apparently weed == ok with aura pettelers? :)
<Scary_Guy> Deepak makes me wish there was a hell for him to burn in
 * rick_h just shakes head...https://twitter.com/zackwhittaker/status/906247688768905216
<cmaloney> Naturally
<gamerchick02> am i right on time?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: For the rest of your life? Sure thing
<cmaloney> for anything else? Not sure.
<gamerchick02> OH CRAP wrong chat
<gamerchick02> LOL
<cmaloney> np
<gamerchick02> that was meant for the bugcast
<gamerchick02> but anyway, how's you?
<cmaloney> Surviving
<cmaloney> you?
<gamerchick02> not bad
<gamerchick02> learning
<cmaloney> That's always good
<gamerchick02> yeah
<gamerchick02> i've learned more about Monroney labels than i care to know! :-P
<cmaloney> That's more than I know about them, so yay! :)
<cmaloney> Oh nice: the stickers for new vehicles
<cmaloney> Hah, that's awesome
<gamerchick02> yes
<gamerchick02> labels. SO MANY LABELS
<cmaloney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25492402/ <- File this under "what the fuck are you asking me here?"
<gamerchick02> who knows? that sounds like spam
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-09
<vorathiel21> Hi people, i wanna   put   /home/user/.cache  and   /tmp  directories  in  /run/shm   to increase performance and   clean temp files on every reboot.  Can i do this with symlinks  ??
<cmaloney> vorathiel21: I'd recommend using tmpfs for /tmp
<cmaloney> https://askubuntu.com/a/173294/1614
<cmaloney> as far as cache is concerned unless there's a reason not to write .cache I'd leave it alone
<cmaloney> reason being:
<cmaloney> There's a lot of things in there that will take longer to re-create
<cmaloney> eg: thumbnails and the like
<cmaloney> so you'll slow your machine down if you constantly re-create cache
<vorathiel21> thanx for your answer.  i've already try  tmpfs  .  it worked fine . The thing is today  i discover  this /run/shm  directory
<cmaloney> It's the same thing
<cmaloney> If you cd to /run and type `df .` you'll see that it's using tmpfs
<cmaloney> https://askubuntu.com/questions/169495/what-are-run-lock-and-run-shm-used-for
<vorathiel21> don't you think if i put  those  directories under  /run/shm  , them will share the space ??   i think it's a waste of ram to declare  separated  tmpfs in fstab for  /tmp  and  .cache  ... if there is already a ramdrive available on  /run/shm
<vorathiel21> am i wrong ??
<cmaloney> I think you're misunderstanding how Linux allocates RAM
<vorathiel21> it can be possible
<cmaloney> tmpfs is not cordoned off the way you might think it would be for a physical disk
<cmaloney> eg: /run/shm doesn't have half of your memory allocated
<cmaloney> It's showing the maximum that it will allocate
<cmaloney> What is allocated is what you see when you run df
<cmaloney> Linux tries to keep as much in an internal cache as possible for performance
<cmaloney> and will free up those pages as memory pressures become larger
<cmaloney> That's why if you run `free` you'll notice that there's precious little memory left
<cmaloney> that's Linux trying to ensure that it goes to disk as few times as it can
<cmaloney> most of the time it'll read things from cache
<vorathiel21> hmmm
<cmaloney> here's an easy test
<cmaloney> as root:
<cmaloney> sync; echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<cmaloney> that will clear out the cache
<cmaloney> then run (as a normal user) `watch free`
<cmaloney> and use your machine
<cmaloney> You'll notice it start to fill up the cache again
<vorathiel21> i understand.  So... linux already is doing what am trying to do
<cmaloney> Exactly
<cmaloney> changing /tmp to tmpfs is still a decent idea
<cmaloney> I do it on all of my machines
<cmaloney> but going much beyond that isn't going to give you what you think it will
<vorathiel21> thank you for enlightening me on this
<cmaloney> no problem. glad I could help
<vorathiel21> c ya
<cmaloney> ttyl
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-09-10
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h> Morning
<_stink_> rick_h: how's the leg coming along?
<rick_h> Slow and steady. They're coming today to take away the post surgery machines I had at home.
<rick_h> 2 weeks of PT down, 10 more to go
<_stink_> sounds good, but dang what a long haul
<cmaloney> rick_h: Nice
<cmaloney> rick_h: Can you walk on it yet?
<rick_h> cmaloney: yea with my leg brace
<rick_h> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41LngJAF7HL._SX342_.jpg
<cmaloney> Ah, nice. How is the crotch-rubber?
<rick_h> Pain in the butt but life goes on
<cmaloney> Understood. At least you're walking on it. That's all that matters.
<rick_h> Yea I can drive now, have my handicap sticker to keep walking down
<rick_h> And basically movement is short bursts
<rick_h> Do a little, rest, do a little rest
<cmaloney> That's good
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-02
<cmaloney>  morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-03
<jrwren> happy first day of school for the rest of us :)
<wolfger> I had a dream this weekend about quitting my job and going back to school....
<wolfger> I would be so out of place in a college dorm.
<mrgoodcat> When i was at WMU and OU there were a lot of people in that same situation
<wolfger> My dream was a bit fuzzy about whether I went back to Tech or Lake State. It had elements of both. I think I'd rather go back to Lake state, though. I like the campus there better.
<jrwren> old people in the dorms. does that even exist?
<jrwren> lake state == LSSU?
<mrgoodcat> lol yes
<cmaloney> JoDee was in the over 21 dorm at OU
<jrwren> whoa. I just did the vs-code remote-ssh thing. it actually connects to any (probably some platform limits) host via ssh and installs a vs-code-server there in $HOME/.vscode-server/ and makes remote file editing very fast.
<wolfger> jrwren: yes, LSSU
<cmaloney> Last Stand State University?
<wolfger> s/Last Stand/Lake Superior/
<greg-g> UMich has those "graduate student housing" that is basically low end condos, so 2ish roommates. Lots of families/kids around there :)
<cmaloney> Yeah
<jrwren> greg-g: sure, but that is more for grad students and post-docs.
<greg-g> yeah, just random noting :)
<jrwren> and heck, given grad students and post docs are often married and have kids... yeah.
<jrwren> I wonder if old 2nd career undergrads could stay in t hem.
<greg-g> we (carrie and I) thought it'd be a fun option, have one of us go back to school etc :)
 * greg-g finally has the new Tool album and is doing his first listen through
<gamerchick02> dumb question: why do people break down in the middle lane on Van Dyke? during rush hour?
<cmaloney> Maybe they don't have a choice?
<gamerchick02> maybe but it was rush hour and you'd think they'd try to pull over to the turnaround left that was right there. ugh
<gamerchick02> i'm working at BAE Systems now and my commute is amazing.... ly long right now. especially with the horrible traffic i dealt with tonight and last thursday.
<gamerchick02> i was on the phone til almost 5 so that didn't help. oh well, all in all, things are good, except for that drive home lol
<cmaloney> Heh, yeah, I can imagine
<gamerchick02> usually it's not bad, but right now it seems terrible. once i get more trained up, i'll be able to choose my schedule a bit more (7-4 is preferred). we do a 9/80 so i get friday this week off, woot.
<gamerchick02> (i take hardly any lunch so... 9 and... dine? i dunno, can't find something that rhymes like 8 and skate)
<greg-g> 9 and fine, 9 and ride-my-equine, 9 and pass me that wine, 9 and it's time (close enough)....
<gamerchick02> nine and pass me that wine. i like that!
<gamerchick02> also 9 and fine. :)
<gamerchick02> i was doing almost 10 at FCA anyway so it's not much difference, except i get every other friday off. so that's good
<greg-g> cmaloney: btw, you'd like the drum solo track from the new Tool album, I assume (track: Chocolate Chip Trip)
<gamerchick02> ooo my brother likes the new Tool album
<gamerchick02> i've got gotten into Tool. dunno. i'm more of a folky gal
<jrwren> 9 and wine
<gamerchick02> +1 jwren.
<gamerchick02> i'm gonna go watch tv and go to bed early. 5:45 comes real quick.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-04
<cmaloney> I need to pick up the new album.
<jrwren> new tool is GOOD
<jrwren> i learned of what I consider a folk band, recently, madonlin orange is their name.
<jrwren> they are playing tomorrow in GR. I won't be going :(
<Scary_Guy> Maybe they couldn't get over?  Maybe they're inconsiderate aholes?  Who knows!
<Scary_Guy> I always try to get over.  One time I broke down in a Taco Bell drivethrough blocking people from getting out (dropping off a friend, it should be noted I don't care for the food) and some other people helped me push my heap out of the way.
<Scary_Guy> It was a graduation present from my grandparents.  So bad I gave it back.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<jayis> hi
<cmaloney> Are we having the fun yet?
<jrwren> next month is 19.10 release, and I don't even know what it is called.
<jrwren> I'm still surprised when I see refererences to disco, even though I've been running it for a while.
<cmaloney> I'm still oin Trusty on my main machine
<cmaloney> though I have most of my machines converted to Bionic
<mrgoodcat> looks like i'm on bionic
<mrgoodcat> i haven't been aware of the names since xenial
<mrgoodcat> i haven't been aware of any non lts names since like natty or something like that
<jrwren> man, trusty is ANCIENT
<cmaloney> jrwren: I KNOW
<jrwren> ;)
<cmaloney> Thanks for rubbing it in. :)
<_stink_> i have at least one machine on trusty too
<mrgoodcat> my rpi is probably at least that old
<brousch> I have 986 servers on trusty
<mrgoodcat> couldn't round out the 1k huh
<jrwren> wow, 986 is a lot.
<brousch> 1600 on lucid
<brousch> 😬
<brousch> OH, wait 1600 on precise, not lucid
<brousch> Only 16 on lucid
<greg-g> brousch: rendering farm?
<brousch> CDN, mostly VPS and DNS
<greg-g> ahhh
<cmaloney> Precise was a workhorse
<cmaloney> 14.04 is as well
<cmaloney> 16.04? Eh.
<cmaloney> I'm liking 18.04 though
<brousch> I use 18.04 on my work laptop
<jrwren> i just grew my LVM vg to 42.28TB \m/
<greg-g> damn
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-05
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<greg-g> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-06
<_stink_> morning
<Scary_Guy> morning
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> anyone else get an email from cacert?
<cmaloney> not that I'm aware of, but I also don't have ant certificates that aren't self-generated
<jrwren> no lets encrypt?
<cmaloney> Not yet. I haven't set it up
<cmaloney> I should do that though
<jrwren> LE is really great. really, really.
<jrwren> this is crazy: https://forums.swift.org/t/differentiable-programming-mega-proposal/28547
<cmaloney> "Differentiable programming is a new paradigm for programming in which programs can be differentiated throughout. "
<cmaloney> Well, that clears thing sup
<cmaloney> So this is deep learning with self-modifying code? (that's the 1 minute Google search)
<brousch> I have no idea what this is talking about
<jrwren> https://github.com/dan-zheng/swift/blob/differentiable-programming/docs/DifferentiableProgramming.md#math-introduction  <-- math background.
<jrwren> i guess if you never studied equiv of highschool or college calculus, it is meaningless. sorry.
<jrwren> it still blows my mind.
<cmaloney> I got to Calculus II and completely flamed out
<cmaloney> I still find math fascinating, as long as I don't have to calculate it. :)
<jrwren> This is calc I stuffs.
<cmaloney> Yeah, so I can understand the concepts
<cmaloney> but it took marrying a physicist so I could get there. :)
<jrwren> cmaloney: did you ever work with Chris Lahey when you were at SF?
<cmaloney> Not to my knowledge. They're not in my contacts from that period
<greg-g> grr, a nice huge DDOS against us on a late Friday evening (for our majority EU SRE team)
<cmaloney> greg-g: Oof. That's no good.
<greg-g> yeah, people are stupid
<greg-g> luckily our SRE isn't
<greg-g> (I mean, we're still down, but....)
<jrwren> what? no cloudflaire for you?
<jrwren> no arbor networks for you?
<jrwren> :p
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> we do our own CDN, privacy reasons :)
<greg-g> and by CDN that means: 1 cache in SF area, one in Amsterdam, one coming online in Singapore, and then our primary DCs in Dallas and Virginia
<greg-g> I'd link to our documentation, but...
<jrwren> dude... I was jokin... gl getting things defended.
<greg-g> I know I know, I just always feel like brain dumping :)
<brousch> No Limelight Networks?!
<greg-g> tbf though, a scrubbing service would come in handy in these situations
<greg-g> what I was linked to from a friend/community member who works for the largest NL ISP: https://www.nbip.nl/en/nawas/
<greg-g> our network overview, now that you can load the page: https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wikimedia_network_overview.png
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> better page: https://wikitech.wikimedia.org/wiki/Network_design
<jrwren> The NBIP now protects more than 45% of Dutch Internet domains.
<jrwren> impressive!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-07
<greg-g> stupid fuckers kept (much of) our SRE team up all night :(
<greg-g> but, we're now ready to deal with them again :)
<_stink_> artillery?
<greg-g> baseball bats and kneecaps
<cmaloney> Wikimedia: Giving you the personal kneecapping you deserve.
<_stink_> i'll donate to that
<cmaloney> greg-g: are you still in petaluma?
<cmaloney> or have you.moved out of earshot of leo laporte?
<greg-g> cmaloney: currently yeah, still in petaluma
<cmaloney> ok, cool
<cmaloney> J thought you were in seattle for done reason
<cmaloney> i had to tell her that benelolent greg wanted to kneecap someone
<greg-g> nope, but we're super close to moving to SoCal
<cmaloney> orly?
<cmaloney> gettibg tired of the quiet?
<greg-g> heh, kinda :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-08
<wolfger> TIL: "baseball bats and kneecaps" is the unofficial motto of wikimedia. :-D
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2020-08-31
<greg-g> it's catchy
